# 1/25 Raw Discussion Thread: THE AUTHORITY REIGNS, BITCHES



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone but Roman, right? :creepytrips

The Road To WrestleMania has began...

Looking forward to the Raw debut of AJ Styles more than anything. I want AJ to finally hit that damn Styles Clash on somebody! 

Let's see how the Mania programs continue to shape up.



wwe.com said:


> The Authority always has a plan. In the 2016 Royal Rumble Match last night, Triple H returned to action by entering the bout at No. 30, eliminating Roman Reigns and capturing the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. How will this shakeup affect The Road to WrestleMania, which continues tonight on Raw?












> After consecutively tossing Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose over the top rope in the tense final moments of the Royal Rumble Match, Triple H became a 14-time WWE World Heavyweight Champion, punching his ticket to the main event of this year’s WrestleMania. As The Game celebrated with his wife, Stephanie McMahon, and his calculating father-in-law, Mr. McMahon, The Cerebral Assassin also reveled in the demise of The Big Dog’s Show of Shows dreams.
> 
> Now that The Authority is once in possession of sports-entertainment’s crown jewel, how will Triple H and the rest of the McMahon family celebrate on Raw? Plus, now that The Game has returned to WWE for the first time since Reigns sent him to the hospital more than a month ago, what’s going through the defeated Big Dog’s mind?









> The Royal Rumble Match is always full of surprise entrants, and no participant in last night’s over-the-top-rope melee was more surprising than the world-renowned AJ Styles. Following weeks of global speculation about his WWE status, The Phenomenal One entered the bout at No. 3, and went on to eliminate the imposing Rusev and the arrogant Tyler Breeze before he was tossed over the top rope by Kevin Owens after 28 minutes of battle.
> 
> Following his successful and jaw-dropping Royal Rumble Match appearance, might the worldwide sensation emerge once again on Raw?












> In yet another exciting upset, Kalisto conquered Alberto Del Rio to reclaim the United States Championship at last night’s Royal Rumble event — a victory that was as dazzling as it was inspirational.
> 
> Long after the “Lucha, Lucha, Lucha!” chants subsided in Orlando’s Amway Center, the masked marvel still has WWE fans around the world buzzing. How will Kalisto keep his incredible momentum going on Raw — and how will Del Rio and The League of Nations attempt to exact revenge on the two-time United States Champion?











> Making it abundantly clear that she craves the spotlight that Charlotte has enjoyed over the last several months, Sasha Banks boldly interrupted the Divas Champion’s victory celebration last night at Royal Rumble. After kicking Becky Lynch in the stomach and sending her out of the ring, The Boss turned her attention to Charlotte, feigning an alliance with her fellow NXT alumna before locking the titleholder in the Bank Statement.
> 
> Even though Charlotte was able to repel The Irish Lass Kicker last night, thanks in no small part to her kiss stealin’, coat tossin’ dad Ric Flair, it was Sasha’s name that was on everyone’s lips at the end of the night. How will Charlotte — and Becky Lynch, for that matter — respond to The Boss’ brazen actions?











> It took four members of The Wyatt Family and a flagrant abuse of the no disqualification nature of the Royal Rumble Match, but Brock Lesnar was sent tumbling over the top rope last night, preventing The Beast Incarnate from striding into WrestleMania with the WWE World Heavyweight Championship around his waist.
> 
> Now that The Eater of Worlds and his flock have beaten the unstoppable Lesnar for the time being, who will feel their wrath next?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Such odds, obstacles, insurmountable, I can I will, one versus all, Roman REIGNNNNNS :cole

Can't wait. :Rollins2


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

45 minute HHH promo coming


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

behold the king of shovels


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW is Styles. 

Fuck the WWE Fuckery of pushing non-over guys.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be most interested in seeing if they use tomorrow to build to Mania or to build to Fast Lane.

If it's the latter and they hit the ground running for Fast Lane, i'll have much more hope for Mania being great because they're focusing on Fast Lane as the next piece of the puzzle rather than a pit stop before Mania.

Really curious what the main event of Fast Lane will be, give away HHH v Reigns early and something bigger is planned for Mania? Or they save that match and something else is used for the ME of Fast Lane..possibly Reigns in a multi man match to earn a place in the Mania ME?

Also, need to see my boy Styles clash some fools!!!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Odds are against me but I'm betting on the Authority opening the show with a promo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll be tuning in for the first time years for the opening since the GOAT is back as champ and doing what he does best, which is REIGN OVER RAW. :trips2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HERE COMES THE GAME!!! :bosstrips


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW is Styles.
> 
> Fuck the WWE Fuckery of pushing non-over guys.


Say what you want, Tripe H is great as a top heel. Reigns is just awful in the under dog anti-authority position.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Say what you want, Tripe H is great as a top heel. Reigns is just awful in the under dog anti-authority position.


HHH is a great top heel. The babyface is what they got wrong. HHH will be cheered at WM.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Let the confetti fall. Bow down.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Id have AJ interrupt HHH's opening 30 minute promo and say he's excited to be here, he is coming after that belt, he hated his draw but was glad to be tested and that WWE wrestlers are tougher than he expected. HHH replies by saying he is happy Styles signed, he'll never get a shot at the belt and that AJ has to start from the bottom as the new guy.

AJ begins to wreck geeks week after week and his chase for the title begins.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Will AJ Styles have a match?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least I can skip RAW yet again. Only watched the Rumble because it's the Rumble... well, even then only because AJ Styles. The main roster can continue sucking. I'll watch LU, NXT, RoH, NJPW, and even TNA over this shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'll be watching, but my TV will be on mute and I'll be doing other stuff during HHH's victory speech.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: THE KING IS BACK ON TOP! :trips


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm disappointed that @H isn't in here


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

1st RAW that has something I'm excited for since CM Punk left.

Hope they have a long AJ Styles match and a :trips2 celebration.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lesnar not booked tonight, is he?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Roman uses his rematch at fastlane so we can be saved from that fiasco at WM.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

JTB33b said:


> I hope Roman uses his rematch at fastlane so we can be saved from that fiasco at WM.


Why not use it tonight and just speed up this clusterfuck?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder what will start the show? :bosstrips


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I wonder what will start the show? :bosstrips


Plus Stephanie.

:batista3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman has only been eliminated by Batista and HHH at The Rumble. Have to be over 45 and an ex Evolution member to hang with the Big Dog.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

- Interested to know what direction they go in with the IC belt.

- Why would HHH give Reigns a re-match?

- Hoping to see AJ Styles and who we'll see him feud with.

- Lesnar/Wyatts


All I'm interested in.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Only people I'm interested in are AJ Styles, Ambrose, Sasha and The Wyatt's.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I couldn't give a fuck about The WWEWHC picture right now. 

Or the Wyatts Vs. Lesnar - 'cause we all know how _that's_ ending.

It's a shame because HHH Vs. Reigns certainly doesn't need the title, while I think Bray could REALLY have used that belt, and that was perhaps the best chance he'll ever get.



But otherwise, I'm looking forward to Raw: especially AJ, the IC title picture (which along with Dean & Kev, possibly now includes AJ, Sami & Jericho), Charlotte/Becky/Sasha. Hopefully New Day will be as on-form tonight as they were at the Rumble too.

Also, now that the Rumble has passed, and the WWEWHC scene up to 'Mania is set in stone, I could see Bryan returning over the coming weeks/Months, and joining the IC picture. Then all they have to do is throw Harper and a returning Cesaro into the IC mix, and that division will be GOAT.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

I just find it funny watching how the booking team spend 90% of their efforts trying to get Reigns cheered every week, and I must admit it worked for a month or so there because he actually looked like a bad ass against the authority. They hit a road block at the Rumble so will be interesting what happens from here. Seems like Royal Rumble's are purely designed to kill Reigns' momentum as a baby face.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Unless Lesnar is booked late, he's not scheduled on tonight is he?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Brock said:


> Unless Lesnar is booked late, he's not scheduled on tonight is he?


Nope. But it's one of those scenarios where WWE may feel there's enough of a draw for Raw tonight that they'd rather just have Lesnar show up as a surprise rather than announce him.

However, I don't think we'll see Lesnar again for a bit. Maybe not even until after Fast Lane in order to kick off the road to Lesnar/Bray for 'Mania.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Nope. But it's one of those scenarios where WWE may feel there's enough of a draw for Raw tonight that they'd rather just have Lesnar show up as a surprise rather than announce him.
> 
> However, I don't think we'll see Lesnar again for a bit. Maybe not even until after Fast Lane in order to kick off the road to Lesnar/Bray for 'Mania.


Hrs supposed to be working Fast Lane. At least, he was advertised for it.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Nope. But it's one of those scenarios where WWE may feel there's enough of a draw for Raw tonight that they'd rather just have Lesnar show up as a surprise rather than announce him.
> 
> *However, I don't think we'll see Lesnar again for a bit. Maybe not even until after Fast Lane in order to kick off the road to Lesnar/Bray for 'Mania.*


He's advertised for 2 Raw's before Fast Lane, aswell as the PPV itself.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Didn't Reigns eliminate Rusev, not Styles?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Only way to salvage this abortion would be for Triple H to start Raw sat on the Iron Throne :littlefinger


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I smell fuckery tonight


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Great PPV last night have zero complaints what so ever.

The pre rumble matches were all at least good (Ambrose vs Owens was awesome.)

the rumble itself was the best one in years. A lot of memorable moments in it, Styles debut, HHH return, Zayn/Owens interaction and Dean Ambrose been the runner up, if you'd told me dean F'n Ambrose would outlast Reigns in the 2016 rumble match I would've assumed you'd gone crazy.

So many awesome looking feuds to hopefully look forward to tonight. Wyatt vs Lesnar :mark: Ambrose vs (hopefully heel) Y2J :mark: AJ Syles vs Owens :mark: Smug cunt HHH vs Pissed off Reigns :mark:

:banderas


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

For the first time in months, I'm excited to watch Raw


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Dean Ambrose and AJ Styles have my full interest. I'm excited for once.

But this will be a sympathy RAW for Roman with an incredible amount of time put into the build up of this lackluster Wrestlemania main event. *yawn* I still don't care, as much as I would like too, I just don't. Fuck off.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

So how does it work now that HHH won the title... does HHH headline WM and then some other matches determine who he faces?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

STYLES, AMBROSE, WYATT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

AJ Styles and Sasha Banks. I can't really think of anything else that i'm looking forward to at the moment.

I am NOT looking forward to a 30 minute speech from Triple H, Steph and Vince though. Knowing their consistent streak of starting off the show, they probably will continue it tonight with them 3 and Reigns. The road to making Reigns a 3 time WWE WHC in 6 months has begun.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

potential AJ vs KO, Ambrose hopefully does something with Jericho, Sasha Banks hopefully gets to cut a promo.

then if they want to be really nice, have Enzo and Cass debut or have Bryan return?

only thing I don't care about is HHH vs Reigns, surprisingly.


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

I would imagine there is a fairly high chance of The Rock showing up tonight considering it is in Miami and he is currently filming his HBO show there. If it's a smark crowd it would be a shame to see him there to try to get Reigns over again.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I got a weird feeling we see Daniel Bryan return tonight. This will happen during HHH celebration ceremony. He challenges HHH for the title at Mania since the last time he wore the WWE title he had to forfeit it. Give him a title shot. However, HHH puts him in a match at Fast Lane vs Roman Reigns. Reigns vs Bryan happened before and it was an impressive match last year. What a story this would tell. One year later we have Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns with the winner going on to face HHH at WM in Dallas for the WWE title. Last year it was Brock Lesnar. Bryan vs HHH at Mania would be amazing to watch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:bosstrips Authority Face Turn!

Also, time to get ready for Raw (or try to kill my hangover from last night):


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

CAN'T WAIT FOR AMBROSE :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking excited for RAW for once, and for the first time since what seems like Forever. December was shit, early Jan was shit, but now it looks like it could finally be picking up again. Rumble was a very decent Event overall, and I'm looking forward to seeing what goes down.

Also, STYLES DEBUTED :mark: :mark: :mark: I hope we see him on RAW, the pop he got was *PHENOMENAL* (no pun intended) :trips3

Dare I say I love seeing Trips as Champion, I think it's going to be fucking awesome to see that again. I know some people aren't keen on the decision, but I marked out. :trips9

Should be a very good RAW overall, and I'm interested in what direction they go.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Just want to see AJ Styles doing the Styles Clash to someone, whoever he or she is.:bow


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Replace Roman with anybody else, and I'd be excited for pretty much everything they have going right now!

Styles!

Owens!

Wyatt!

Zayn! (?)

Sasha!

Becky! (Hoping she doesn't get buried after last night, as she's done a fantastic job of getting herself over)

Ambrose!

And The King of Kings :hunter (I know that Trips isn't exactly the most deserving of champions, but, from a story perspective, it's very interesting for the head of the authority to actually be champion....at least it would be if it weren't for....you know :reigns2 )


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The time has finally come. A celebration for the ages! This is going to be so magnificent. There aren't really words to describe what we are about to witness people. The coronation of the one true King, the King of Kings, finally going to take his place on the Iron Throne after 6 long years. At long last we finally have a WWE Champion we can all be proud of. 

Opening segment = The greatest promo of all time from the GOAT himself. 
Top of the first hour = Live sex celebration with Queen Stephanie. 
Top of the second hour = A career retrospective of the GOAT's 14 championship victories. 
Overrun = A speech by Vince McMahon in praise of his almighty son-in-law for being the greatest man to ever lace a pair of boots. 

Get ready for the celebrations. 

It's time the play the Game. 

The GOAT Champ is upon us. 

All hail.

:bosstrips


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FOURTEEN TIMES, THE GAME










:Banderas​


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

H said:


> FOURTEEN TIMES, THE GAME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:trips5


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That theme. 





:lenny:


----------



## Max Capacity (Nov 16, 2015)

Dude I love that. Immediately after making that statement HHH calls in Sheamus and AJ dismantles him. Have an impressive first match out, show off his quick frenetic moveset and then beat Sheamus to immediately solidify himself to the crowd as their hero for taking him out.



Natecore said:


> Id have AJ interrupt HHH's opening 30 minute promo and say he's excited to be here, he is coming after that belt, he hated his draw but was glad to be tested and that WWE wrestlers are tougher than he expected. HHH replies by saying he is happy Styles signed, he'll never get a shot at the belt and that AJ has to start from the bottom as the new guy.
> 
> AJ begins to wreck geeks week after week and his chase for the title begins.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao you guys


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> The time has finally come. A celebration for the ages! This is going to be so magnificent. There aren't really words to describe what we are about to witness people. The coronation of the one true King, the King of Kings, finally going to take his place on the Iron Throne after 6 long years. At long last we finally have a WWE Champion we can all be proud of.
> 
> Opening segment = The greatest promo of all time from the GOAT himself.
> Top of the first hour = Live sex celebration with Queen Stephanie.
> ...


Bringing the ratings back, surely. 

THE KING OF KINGS IS BACK ON HIS THRONE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's all about AJ from here on out. Everything else is shit.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Am i the only one that is actually ok with HHH being champ? lol

and holy shit AJ Styles!!!!!! marked so hard last night


----------



## Max Capacity (Nov 16, 2015)

I think so. As much as I don't like seeing HHH with the belt, but it does set up a unique dynamic here. With HHH holding the title it allows for hungry wrestlers to develop, battle each other, work out storylines, and eventually bring a fresh wrestler in to beat HHH.

The only problem is the obligatory rematch with Reigns. Listen, I like Reigns but him chasing the title is boring, repetitive garbage. Have him feud with anyone or anything else besides the Authority. Give him and us a rest. 

My solution? Have him and HHH do their rematch TONIGHT on RAW. Get it out of the way and give Reigns something else and build up some stars from the roster.



PraXitude said:


> So how does it work now that HHH won the title... does HHH headline WM and then some other matches determine who he faces?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Will probably watch this Raw just to see what they do with AJ and for the HHH promo. 

Hoping Reigns maintains his heat from last night. Some splendid heel reactions for the top face. 

We won't be able to contain ourselves at Mania when The Big Dog has an opportunity to take that belt back and make every feud Reigns/Sheamus 2.0 

Good times ahead for WWE in their main event. 

:ha


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

H said:


> Bringing the ratings back, surely.
> 
> THE KING OF KINGS IS BACK ON HIS THRONE.


TIME TO PLAY THE GAME 












ShowStopper said:


> It's all about King Hunter from here on out. Everything else is shit.


I agree.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> TIME TO PLAY THE GAME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Hey. It's much better than the alternative. :shrug


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Brock said:


> Hrs supposed to be working Fast Lane. At least, he was advertised for it.


He is?

That's bad news for Wyatt. I could see Brock going over him at Fast Lane, and then a WM main event of Lesnar vs HHH for the title. They will probably want the most star power they can get for that main event, and Reigns does not meet the criteria.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

DoublePass said:


> He is?
> 
> That's bad news for Wyatt. I could see Brock going over him at Fast Lane, and then a WM main event of Lesnar vs HHH for the title. They will probably want the most star power they can get for that main event, and Reigns does not meet the criteria.


They did this feud in 2012/13. They had a match at Mania 29. 

The story is all about Reigns. They won't cave in and give up on the Reigns top face push before Mania. Summerslam is a possibility. It will depend on a number of factors. 

As good as HHH is, I don;t think he can get Reigns over to the point were it will carry over into his post Mania feuds. I'm certain Reigns/Sheamus is the level we will get. That simply can't go on for too long.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

On the Road to WrestleMania 32 in 2016....the WWE World Heavyweight Champion is....Triple H.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

I've got a feeling something big is gonna happen tonight. Last night went really well in my opinion, so more people will be tuning in to see what happens. Ample opportunity for someone to return/turn heel/etc. Can't wait!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm fine with Triple H as champion, in fact I kind of really like the idea of it. It's just after last night I think WWE might now realize that if they go with Reigns/Triple H at Wrestlemania (which makes sense and I was 100% on board with until last night) that Triple H is going to get cheered like he's the face at Mania and Roman's big moment is going to involve him getting booed badly by what could be the largest WWE crowd ever. 

I'm kind of hoping that the matches we think are a lock for Mania (Triple H/Roman and Wyatt/Lesnar) end up happening at Fastlane and we get something else for Mania.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Only thing I want to know(and I didn't read this thread yet) is WILL BROCK BE THERE TONIGHT?

'Cause if not, I'm skipping RAW entirely.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


Back on his throne :hunter


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to watch to see what they do with AJ. Please don't fuck it up WWE. :crying:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Lesnar scheduled?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691693011227516929
Are we getting Cody back? or just Stardust trolling?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Is Lesnar scheduled?


^ All indications are that he is NOT going to be there tonight which makes his "not going berserk and eliminating Wyatt from the Rumble" seem even more shitty. SHITTY BOOKING 101, IMO.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I will be tuning into Raw just to see WWE World Heavyweight Champion, Triple H because I know he will have a surprise for the fans tonight with his promo as Champion. I also will stay tuned to seeing AJ Style's first Raw ever and also The Boss Banks Show in the diva's division. *_:trips2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deeds said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691693011227516929
> Are we getting Cody back? or just Stardust trolling?


:trips5

I hope it's not trolling, Stardust has been super fucking boring. I know as Cody Rhodes he didn't really have a 'character' but I still enjoyed him a heck of a lot more, and felt like he could go places more. Maybe they'll develop him more this time.

I wouldn't mind seeing him return back to normal though, it's seemed like forever.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I hope we at least get Heyman on tonight.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Deeds said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691693011227516929
> Are we getting Cody back? or just Stardust trolling?


Things just keep getting better and better.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still get goosebumps thinking about AJ's debut last night, I really wasn't expecting it to happen in the end, but man the pop was fucking incredible. I've re-watched it about 5 times now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm looking forward to RAW tonight. First time I've felt like that in weeks. 

HHH knows what he has to do. I have no doubt he can bring it. I've been waiting for HHH/Roman to kick off.

The continuation of Becky/Charlotte/Sasha should be cool.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Deeds said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691693011227516929
> Are we getting Cody back? or just Stardust trolling?


:applause


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Hope this time they will start with something different than The Authority 20-minute opening.. For example - they can start with AJ since he was the most popular guy last night but this is the WWE after all.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I won't be watching RAW. I just know they'll put on a boring show like they usually do.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Still get goosebumps thinking about AJ's debut last night, I really wasn't expecting it to happen in the end, but man the pop was fucking incredible. I've re-watched it about 5 times now.


Same here. I re-watched his debut last night after the Rumble ended and this morning before I went to work, too. So :mark: worthy.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hearing his theme hit tonight (if he indeed makes his Raw debut), will be the highlight of the show TBH.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ledg said:


> Hope this time they will start with something different than The Authority 20-minute opening.. For example - they can start with AJ since he was the most popular guy last night but this is the WWE after all.


It feels like Hunter and co. should wait until the end to gloat, but I doubt they can hold it until then. Should be an interesting show, which is more than I could say about the leadup to the Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Which Florida city is RAW emanating from tonight? I wonder how "smarky" the crowd will be? AJ styles is my sole interest tonight. Well that's not not entirely true. I want to see if Becky has been unceremoniously dumped from the title picture.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Which Florida city is RAW emanating from tonight? I wonder how "smarky" the crowd will be? AJ styles is my sole interest tonight. Well that's not not entirely true. I want to see if Becky has been unceremoniously dumped from the title picture.


I think Miami.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Are we getting Cody back? or just Stardust trolling?



^^Or is it all just.....SMOKE AND MIRRORS!!!:grin2::grin2:

Im actually looking forward to tonights raw.

HHH/Reigns.
Aj Styles Raw debut.
Charlotte/Becky and Sasha Banks [And maybe even Paige comes into it as well]??
Maybe Sami zane and Kevin ownes is built on.

WWe is actually getting good again.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't excited as hell for Raw tonight.

Usually I wait until all the parts are uploaded and/or read the results, but I think I'll be watching live tonight. Hope they keep up the excitement the Royal Rumble brought.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Tonight will be like..

:trips2 :trips8 :creepytrips :bosstrips :hunter

I'm sure you guys like me just can't wait for the fuckery 8*D

:Vince


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Which Florida city is RAW emanating from tonight? I wonder how "smarky" the crowd will be? AJ styles is my sole interest tonight. Well that's not not entirely true. I want to see if Becky has been unceremoniously dumped from the title picture.


_*Tonight, Raw will be in Miami, Fl. I think the crowd will be "smarky" for sure. AJ Styles is one of my main purpose in watching Raw. I don't know what they will do with Becky tonight but I hope she is still part of the title contention. *_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Tonight, Raw will be in Miami, Fl. I think the crowd will be "smarky" for sure. AJ Styles is one of my main purpose in watching Raw. I don't know what they will do with Becky tonight but I hope she is still part of the title contention. *_



It would be funny if the crowd refuses to boo HHH. AJ should be over huge. I just hope Becky gets some play because she has been the best part of the Revolution and deserves better than she got last night, whee she was treated as an afterthought, post match.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock said:


> I hope we at least get Heyman on tonight.


We might, though it would be interesting to see how Heyman explains why Brock didn't rush back in to return the favor on Wyatt instead of just limping back to the locker room like all the other Jabronies on this roster. 

All I know is that it better be a convincing explanation 'cause Brock's image took a massive hit last night because of that one moment of INACTION.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Lone Star said:


> Dean Ambrose and AJ Styles have my full interest. I'm excited for once.
> 
> But this will be a sympathy RAW for Roman with an incredible amount of time put into the build up of this lackluster Wrestlemania main event. *yawn* I still don't care, as much as I would like too, I just don't. Fuck off.


:lol My thoughts exactly. I tried to give it a chance many, many times and it's just a never ending cycle of shit when Reigns is involved in the main event. Rollins run was hardly spectacular but it was miles ahead of the trash we've been given these past three months since his injury.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I know that it wont happen, but would be cool if The Rock showed up tonight since they are in Miami and it being the RTWM now. Probably too early for him to make an appearance since theres still Fast Lane, but still.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE 

BREAKING NEWS: Rumors are running rampant that a major star returns to #Raw tonight on the road to @WRESTLEMANIA! #WWE


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What's the bet Reigns/Aj vs league of nations?

Gotta get Styles covering Reigns' ass early. Get your money's worth.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> It would be funny if the crowd refuses to boo HHH. AJ should be over huge. I just hope Becky gets some play because she has been the best part of the Revolution and deserves better than she got last night, whee she was treated as an afterthought, post match.


_*That would be funny I agree. Triple H right now is looked up as a hero last night in some fans eyes. I also hope Becky gets some fun tonight because she was one of the best parts of the Revolution and she does indeed deserve better than what she got last night. I agree with you. I was a little annoyed at the end. Dumped like a afterthought which was not right. She worked hard to gain the fans attention and garner the support to. Busted her ass and she got a bum deal last night in the post match.*_


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rumble was pretty good, but I'm not crossing my fingers for anything special. :draper2

The only thing I kinda was stupidly hoping for was a solidification of Henry and Swagger as a team, but after that embarrassing display at the Rumble, Swag's clearly not getting on RAW or Smackdown anytime soon and Henry is probably going on another break for a bit.

At least there's New Day to look forward to.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Korvin said:


> I know that it wont happen, *but would be cool if The Rock showed up tonight since they are in Miami and it being the RTWM now.* Probably too early for him to make an appearance since theres still Fast Lane, but still.





DoubtGin said:


> WWE ‏@WWE
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Rumors are running rampant that a major star returns to #Raw tonight on the road to @WRESTLEMANIA! #WWE




There ya go.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

HHH v Lesnar v Reigns at Mania or Lesnar v HHH, either way, I'm hyped. It's incredible and heartening to see the vast majority of nerds on this forum who complain about HHH were not representative of a wrestling crowd, HHH literally got the biggest standing ovation after Styles and the way he smirked when he eliminated Ambrose, like, "yall ain't gonna boo me cos I eliminated Ambrose, yall gonna boo me cos I'm a hell"...yet they cheered. 

That's what you call a legend and that's what you call, closing the show.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I honestly would not mind seeing HHH hold the title for awhile, but I know that is not happening.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm glad Reigns lost, but I have a feeling he'll be in the WM picture rather than Vince realizing his mistake and Reigns going away. 

I got scared yesterday... when Reigns was getting "stretchered" out, I thought to myself, OF COURSE he's extremely winded and needs a 30 min break before he goes back in and wins the damn thing!


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy shit, it feels like an alternate universe in here, haven't seen this many people excited for Raw since post mania.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We have new angles in the divas division for the divas title, I have no doubt we will go in a new direction with the IC title, the world title is in the hands of one of the best heels in the company who has more creative freedom than almost anyone on the roster, we hopefully have a new direction in the US title scene though wouldn't count on it, hopefully some sort of new direction for the tag titles now that the Usos have lost for the umpteenth time.

Will be interesting to see how the likes of AJ Styles do, who do they feud with? Will he be given promos to build character and get him over with the crowd? Who steps up and feuds with Ambrose for the IC belt? Do we perhaps get some video packages for the likes of Nakamura? How do the Wyatt family react? How does Heyman react to the fact that Lesnar was eliminated from the rumble by superstars who weren't even active?

I'm almost intrigued for tonight.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I just want to come here after and see all of the wonderful comments. :grin2:


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> I smell fuckery tonight


Thought I smelled something


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

zayn vs aj vs owens (hopefully feud) is going to bring us some of the best matches this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Deeds said:


> Holy shit, it feels like an alternate universe in here, haven't seen this many people excited for Raw since post mania.


THE GAME. (And AJ). 

:trips2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm intrigued to see where they go with Dean Ambrose tonight.

As much as I love Chris Jericho, I hope it's not a feud with him...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw tonight, the Rumble set up a few interesting scenarios. Hyped for AJ Styles, Owens/Zayn and Sasha Banks.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm intrigued to see where they go with Dean Ambrose tonight.
> 
> As much as I love Chris Jericho, I hope it's not a feud with him...


If Jericho goes back to his heelish ways, it could be a great feud and put over the IC title even more.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm intrigued to see where they go with Dean Ambrose tonight.
> 
> As much as I love Chris Jericho, I hope it's not a feud with him...


It won't be 'rooty tooty booty' Jericho of the past few weeks. 

Dean eliminated him last night and Cole made mention of the fact that those two had issues a few months ago. 

I think Jericho agreed to come back on the condition that he can feud with Ambrose as a heel. He's said that he only agrees to come back now when they have a concrete plan for him and this looks like it could be it. 

This could be a very good feud for Ambrose. Heel Jericho in that atrocious attire he's been wearing should be the perfect opponent for him and these two should will get plenty of mic time. 

It will be one of the big matches at Mania now that the roster is depleted and the IC title has taken a step into relevancy after this Ambrose/Owens feud. 

Jericho doesn;t have the credibility to make someone a main eventer but he does have that upper midcard cred. Fandango excluded :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Okay, I fell asleep for the RR and woke up at 5AM. I'm staying up for RAW tonight, let's fucking do this, I'm hyped.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Just for all of you alcohol drinkers like myself. Tonight all shots are on me. *_​


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Legitimately excited for what happens in the mid card scene. So many different ways they could go post-rumble: KO/Zayn, KO/AJ, KO/Zayn/AJ.

I'm also really excited for the divas division.

Really have little to no interest in a Reigns/Hunter program.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Honestly cannot remember the last time I've been more excited to fucking watch RAW, and not because of ripple h, but I'm sure he'll be fine too. Holy shit don't fuck tonight up


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Over/under 20 minutes for HHH's opening promo.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Honestly cannot remember the last time I've been more excited to fucking watch RAW, and not because of ripple h, but I'm sure he'll be fine too. Holy shit don't fuck tonight up


Keep your expectations low and you'll be happy.

WWE always fucks up the unfuckable, always.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

ACP im gonna need whatever drink your having tonight after what I watched last night and for tonights Raw


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw tonight, will have to watch a replay tomorrow though unkout

Looking forward to what they do with the likes of Ambrose, Owens, Zayn and AJ and also the divas. I think the only thing I am not that into is the main event scene but I am sure HHH will heel it up tonight even though the fans want to cheer for him :lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if Francesca #2 will be on RAW tonight?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Drink alcohol?? Nah will just have water for this night LOL


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

We're so close to the GOAT cutting his GOAT 20 minute promo. I can't wait. 

:bosstrips

All hail.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i'm ready for the fuckery


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

All aboard the AJ hype train.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Styles and Trips Show.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

When was the last time Trips held the belt? 09?

Opening segment will be great until Roman shows up to apathetic spatters of cheers and boo's. 



Spoiler: .



Hope The Rock stays the fuck out of this segment. Him sucking up to Reigns would be nauseating.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Reigns will be a 3x champion this year. This is fucking badass. Can't wait t see him wreck havoc on everyone.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

deanambroselover said:


> ACP im gonna need whatever drink your having tonight after what I watched last night and for tonights Raw


Well as long as you either......

*Drink It*









*Blow It*









*Snort It*










Because friends don't let friends watch RAW sober, especially during the road to #ReignsLane & #Reigns-A-Mania #MondaynightBINGE


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You forgot shooting it:











Because you know at some point we're getting that long Reigns promo and you're going to need something harder.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

When the raw starts we need some Roman chants in the audience so Roman will destroy Triple H when he least expects it.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> Hope The Rock stays the fuck out of this segment. Him sucking up to Reigns would be nauseating.


:tripsscust


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> All aboard the AJ hype train.


I love packages like that, but the humorist in me wants to see you do a side by side comparison with all of Reigns "big douche" holds:
1. Here we see him do a SUPERMAN PUNCH!
2. Here's ...er...a SUPERMAN PUNCH!
3. and....shit..really?....another SUPERMAN PUNCH!
4. Christ...um....damn...yet another...superman punch....
5. Ok, here's a new one...wtf? ...He's just lying there in the corner for 20+ minutes?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Stoked for Raw tonight!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DG89 said:


> I'll be most interested in seeing if they use tomorrow to build to Mania or to build to Fast Lane.
> 
> If it's the latter and they hit the ground running for Fast Lane, i'll have much more hope for Mania being great because they're focusing on Fast Lane as the next piece of the puzzle rather than a pit stop before Mania.
> 
> ...


The news story came out a couple of weeks ago that they're doing just that with Fastlane: making it an important part of the road to Wrestlemania. I hope HHH vs Reigns happens at Fastlane- it's not a big Mania main event for me. I think because HHH has spent many years being "one of the main events", rather than the main event.

Very interested to see AJ. I hope they don't hold off on his first Raw match. If he just cuts a promo and doesn't wrestle until next week, that'll be shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> All aboard the AJ hype train.


"All he does are flips...hurrr durrrrr"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prediction for the opening of Raw.

HHH comes out, saying how he is 14 time world champ. blah blah blah
then Reigns comes out saying how he was screwed out of the title blah blah and how he wants a rematch at WM
then Rollins comes out saying how he never really lost the title and he should be champion and wants a title shot at WM.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking quoting pic trains...


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hopefully AJ is the first thing on the show so I can turn it off after that.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao Booker T is so funny.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MM10 said:


> Hopefully AJ is the first thing on the show so I can turn it off after that.


It will be HHH

I bet AJ start off the 2nd hour. Would love a Ambrose or Owens feud for him. Depends on if Zayn goes back to NXT or not.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sadly this will probably temporarily boost the ratings..


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> It will be HHH
> 
> I bet AJ start off the 2nd hour. Would love a Ambrose or Owens feud for him. Depends on if Zayn goes back to NXT or not.


Not sure if I can suffer through the whole HHH/Reigns bullshit any longer. Its so old and stale. PLEASE open with Styles.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips gonna come out rocking his attitude era jean jacket and cut a 2 hour promo :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Sadly this will probably temporarily boost the ratings..


Until Reigns gets the title back then they will drop ha


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

AJ vs Reigns Gifs. You're welcome whoever asked for it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Raw tonight is going to be









:HHH2 your WWE champion in 2016


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Sadly this will probably temporarily boost the ratings..


How is that a sad thing? HHH is a main event draw, and is over unlike 95 percent of that roster, they need to sell out 100k seats.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

UFO said:


> How is that a sad thing? HHH is a main event draw, and is over unlike 95 percent of that roster, they need to sell out 100k seats.


A temporary shot in the arm to cover symptoms of a metaphorical cancer is not only not a cure, but makes things worse as it adds to complacency..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UFO said:


> How is that a sad thing? HHH is a main event draw, and is over unlike 95 percent of that roster, they need to sell out 100k seats.


HHH was NEVER a draw LMAO


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> A temporary shot in the arm to cover symptoms of a metaphorical raging cancer is not only not a cure, but makes things worse as it adds to complacency..


Nobody else is over.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH was NEVER a draw LMAO


And who's the marks? :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

UFO said:


> Nobody else is over.


Sounds like that should have been something they were concerned with a little before now..


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

The only person over enough at this point is Reigns. No1 can be suited as world champion other than him right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kalisto needs to be allowed to shine and see if he can catch fire like Rey did.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I would love for Trips/Reigns to be set up for Fastlane. It shouldn't touch the WM main event.


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

THE SHIV said:


> Kalisto needs to be allowed to shine and see if he can catch fire like Rey did.


I agree. Which is why I expect Del Rio to take the title back tonight. Sigh.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH was NEVER a draw LMAO


He is a top 10 draw all time in company history. Better than Bret, better than Taker, better than Michaels, Edge, Jericho, and anyone not named Cena, Rock, Austin, Hogan

He drew ratings when SD went to MyTV and he sold well on the house show circuit to the point Dave and Cena could be on Raw. His circuit was moving more tickets than the Punk/Bryan tour was moving years agoi when they were pushed on the opposite side of Cena/Orton (who routinely doubled them).

He was at the time attached to the highest grossing Mania's main event at 25. 

He's moved buckets of merch and DVD's

If Triple H isn't a draw, then money isn't green. Hell he and Batista when they first split were doing great numbers at ppv, raw, and house shows (then WWE fucked it up with the draft). 

He's also a proven ratings guy just a couple years back out drawing the reigns of Edge, Jericho, Hardy, Punk, and Orton. He really was the only guy who could compete with Batista and Cena on qa full time basis with Michawls/Taker working a seasonal schedule


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Can't remember the last time I was actually this hyped for Raw. I know full well I'm setting myself up to be disappointed but whatever.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

So I watched the Rumble last night and it made me want to watch a turgid 3 hours of RAW.

Not sure who's an idiot but here we go.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Is that Finch on this NYPD show?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Kalisto needs to be allowed to shine and see if he can catch fire like Rey did.


So ADR wins the belt back then? :vince5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin!

:bosstrips :suckit :bosstrips


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

So hyped. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

HERE WE GOOCOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

I am hoping this HHH and Reigns feud is over and done with by the end of Fastlane.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Here comes Monday Night Recap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> He is a top 10 draw all time in company history. Better than Bret, better than Taker, better than Michaels, Edge, Jericho, and anyone not named Cena, Rock, Austin, Hogan
> 
> He drew ratings when SD went to MyTV and he sold well on the house show circuit to the point Dave and Cena could be on Raw. His circuit was moving more tickets than the Punk/Bryan tour was moving years agoi when they were pushed on the opposite side of Cena/Orton (who routinely doubled them).
> 
> ...


No he's not LOL

He was always the guy who worked with the best draws.

He never could draw on his own.

And WM draws itself


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

And I'm not shocked Rock/HHH could happen. It is the one big match they never did at Mania (that 16 fuckery over booking Show and Foley). They were two huge rivals, brought the best out of one another, and a movie company may let Hunter work with him over being sold on Brock tossing his ass around. 

The only big Mania match WWE really never cashed in on was Austin v HHH v Rock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They don't even show AJ in the recap.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL fake crowd


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This opening segment better deliver or I'm out. Especially since Lesnar isn't scheduled.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ready for RAW


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA WWE is making it seem like the crowd was cheering for Reigns


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Lol piping them cheers in that video.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> AJ vs Reigns Gifs. You're welcome whoever asked for it.


lol. It was me. Thanks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Splicing in boos for when Reigns got taken out of the match

And editing in cheers when he made his return 

:ha


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> No he's not LOL
> 
> He was always the guy who worked with the best draws.
> 
> ...


Then what does it say when guys like Punk or Bryan can't draw with Brock and Cena the numbers HHH could?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

30 min promo from trips incoming :trips2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Everybody ready for the 30 minute opening Authority promo!?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Almost certain I have either alzheimers or the crowd reacted in the complete opposite way than they did on this video package last night?


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

That canned booing of Reigns getting destroyed by the LoN was really when Roman came back into the Rumble.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:suckit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Shock. An Authority promo.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

They show no emphasis on the H/Ambrose face off.

All about Reigns 

Vinnie Mac opening...yay


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:vince8 time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to 1999


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, here's Vince and Steph. Don't they look happy lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie looks mouthwatering as usual.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shocking that the Authority is out first.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

H with dat :suckit


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

See Steph, this is an entrance theme, clear words, good tune..

Not ear piercing catterwauling..


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Vince rocking that old man steez harder than ever before.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha that front row though.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> They don't even show AJ in the recap.
> 
> :lmao


Why highlight him getting tossed? They didn't show Brock getting beat or Jericho either. They can do a AJ match, video, some stills from NJPW, and give him a proper debut and win in a one on one setting


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bah Gawd! Stephanie's legs look so succulent.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

At least Vince is telling the truth :ha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Welcome to 1999


Still waiting on Stone Cold to save Stephanie from the Undertaker.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

McMahon had to praise Roman :ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Triple H will main event WrestleMania? Guess fastlane got cancelled.

Way better outfit on Stephanie than yesterday


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So will Linda McMahon come back to WWE to be the face chairman? :curry2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How original. The Authority opens the show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Let's be honest...the real reason Vince is feeling good is because he's holding Daniel Bryan hostage.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Ohh Stephanie.. My wet dreams!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Let the fuckery ensue.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

damnn Steph I'd let you ride my face with a 7 month pregnant vagina in that dress :wow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> Why highlight him getting tossed? They didn't show Brock getting beat or Jericho either. They can do a AJ match, video, some stills from NJPW, and give him a proper debut and win in a one on one setting


No one said to show him getting tossed.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Vince trying to get Reigns cheers. 

Crowd no selling his poor attempts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince has Reigns duck face down perfectly


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd could give less of a shit,roflmao.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who dressed Vince tonight the blind singer from the Subaru commercials?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Hogan in the front row


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Go home drunk, you're Vince.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

That guy in the Undertaker outfit looks like Wrestling Jesus.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hawkke said:


> See Steph, this is an entrance theme, clear words, good tune..
> 
> Not ear piercing catterwauling..


Her JAckie O All Grown up theme was better


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What are these 2 idiots doing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Vince going full douchebag heel to get the crowd against him


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The whole Vince hates Roman storyline is super fake...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope Triple H gets on the mic and literally threatens to BURY Roman Reigns so the IWC can explode.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I give it one hour before the guy in the hogan costume is in a Cena shirt


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I confess that I'm a Roman mark. :vince5


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah, can we get Triple H out here please so we can end this segment already?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Vince is confessing things, we're going to be here all night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take a drink every time Vince says Roman Reigns, They sure arent shoving him down our throats, are they?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:ha Vince is shooting.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Vince is a terrible promo now. Steph's pot shots are solid tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's impossible to buy that Vince really hates Reigns. No one buys it.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

WE Know Vince


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there a way I can fck Stephanie for 1 night? Any way???


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

where are we tonight? you know for raw.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking. Hell.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

If you smell......


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince GOATING IT UP after some WOAT performances.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You had no one fooled, everyone knew HHH was winning


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

THE SHIV said:


> Take a drink every time Vince says Roman Reigns, They sure arent shoving him down our throats, are they?


Whoaaaaaaaaaaah, IM HAMMERED! and im only drinking water :O


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> That guy in the Undertaker outfit looks like Wrestling Jesus.


Cm punk return confirmed.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> AJ vs Reigns Gifs. You're welcome whoever asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missing my favorite AJ spot:


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

They're so desperate. This is how we follow up such a great PPV?

Huge AJ Styles chant. ROFL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ STYLES.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Vince...you really need a new angle if you're trying to build Roman Reigns up as the sympathetic babyface. Miami is giving no fucks right now.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

AJ STYLES!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans chanting for AJ.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I hope Triple H gets on the mic and literally threatens to BURY Roman Reigns so the IWC can explode.


Not going to lie, I would mark the hell out if he walked out with a golden shovel.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AJ Styles chant :swanson


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ Styles chant


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dat AJ Styles pop


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

damnnnn burying everyone :done


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Vince still getting those cheap easy heel points. Making it look so easy. Burying his own daughter in the process. How are we supposed to believe Steph is a threat in the long run?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm confused. Are they dropping kayfabe?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The way Vince laughed when Steph said they thought AJ Styles would win :booklel


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

They are now literally telling people how they feel? "You all wanted roman reigns to win but we stopped them"

Are they fucking stupid? We all knew triple h was coming out!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AJ you're a superstar already! :lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

AJ taking that DB roll. :banderas


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL VINCE BURYING STYLES

"AJ Styles"

"who?"

The burying begins


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Missing my favorite AJ spot:


Wow that's awesome!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hear that, Vince. They werent chanting for your golden boy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It would be less insulting if they literally jerked him off in the ring.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A.J. Styles more over than Roman Reigns and he's only been on one WWE event.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Vince's faces are fucking creeping me out


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Christ, Triple H's burying is so powerful that his wife is doing it...


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> I'm confused. Are they dropping kayfabe?


shockingly I cant even tell :surprise:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AJ over


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Of course we're miserable, Vince. We're watching your shitty product.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

This is great :lol The McMahons knocking this out of the park


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck. They're actually admitting what I said last night. Get the fans excited during the middle of the rumble with the faves then fuck all your dreams up with the winner.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: THE GAME MUH FUCKAS!!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

This is the best Vince has been in ages. Clearly speaking, not tripping over his words and seems very switched on

Finally, Triple H!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You gotta wonder just how sincere Vince really is when he admits to enjoying the misery and suffering of his audience, judging by how shitty the shows have been as of late. At least the Rumble was great.

Steph looking tasty as fuck tonight in that leather dress. :yoda @Oda Nobunaga , get in here and marvel at Nipple H's leather ensemble.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not gonna lie it's good hearing that theme again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I was actually praying for Regins to come out for a minute there...


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

AJ Styles is already over.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my God Stephanie. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

hmmm so being the game is better than being a man :larry


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great we have a 47 year old wwe champion. 
Whole pocket full of wwe talents but HHH has to hold the belt. 
At what part does this becoming embarrassing? Go work nxt .


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Trips :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well there is the heel champion in a suit everyone was calling for but its HHH and not Reigns ha ha haha

WWE trolling us again


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The champ is here!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Trips still champion in 2016...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:bosstrips :suckit :bosstrips


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

AJ Styles is the new Daniel Bryan. At least I like Styles.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

3 more till he beats Flair.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

THE CHAMP THE GAME!!!!! :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol HHH


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH the babyface


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's 99/00 all over again :banderas


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Dapper as fuck


rofl look at this smug cunt, jacket open, smirk

kingly


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lame, Triple H should have had it over his shoulder with the suit on like Batista does.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

46 year old world champion!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol When he unveiled the belt under his suit haha that was cool


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wish he came out to the "My Time" theme.

:banderas


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol at Vince's reaction when Steph told him they were chanting Aj Styles. Part of me believes his reaction was real. Guy probably doesn't give a shit about AJ.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> So will Linda McMahon come back to WWE to be the face chairman? :curry2


:heston


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Triple H music always gets me going.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

This family just can't help burying the talent.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A True Champ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

frankthetank91 said:


> Lol at Vince's reaction when Steph told him they were chanting Aj Styles. Part of me believes his reaction was real. Guy probably doesn't give a shit about AJ.


Yeah he is like, BURY HIM TONIGHT


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bubba Chuck said:


> It's 99/00 all over again :banderas


you mean...2003? 

Oh lord...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy fuck, enough with the Reigns crap..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bubba Chuck said:


> It's 99/00 all over again :banderas


The attitude era is back.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hulk Hogan said:


> That Triple H music always gets me going.


It is a good theme, always was.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meanwhile Trips is thinking "Wait until you die Vince then I'll really be the king."


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They're supposed to be heels, but they just won't stop sucking Reigns' cock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH the greatest of all time? :heston what a joke.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Triple GREAT :cgmoan*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta admit the belt looks better on H than it does most of today's roster.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Now H is putting over Reigns. LMFAO. This is so pathetic.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah! HHH! The Champ!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Wish he came out to the "My Time" theme.
> 
> :banderas


:banderas one of these days he should go back to it


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

"Amazing Athletes"

Cardio worse than Batista.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Most amazing athletes with that cardio LMAO

He lacks CARDIO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So the bad guys are sucking Roman. :ha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did you hear that pop for HHH? me neither.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

For the love of God, quit it with this Reigns nut hugging. May as well just have Reigns come out so you can kneel in front of him and take his load on your giant nose.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Roman lacks one thing.... He's not phenomenal. :bayley


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


>


Looks like he's bending over for Roman


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Back to the sucky crowds again.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH doing the whole Roman Reigns is me vibe.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

burying everyone but Roman I just can't :Jordan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Wish he came out to the "My Time" theme.
> 
> :banderas


Neh, "The Game" and "King Of Kings" are better.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

low key fired up for Trips


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dat Triple H music though


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This promo is all about Reigns to try and get him cheers. Will it work?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Did you hear that pop for HHH? me neither.


His music was loud though :grin2:


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

They just can't help but keep putting Reigns over even in their promo's


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought the crowd would be better.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH sucking up to Vince to get heat :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

frankthetank91 said:


> Lol at Vince's reaction when Steph told him *they were chanting Aj *Styles. Part of me believes his reaction was real. Guy probably *doesn't give a shit about AJ*.


"AJ? didnt we fire her a year ago???" :vince4


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like Vince, but HHH needs to shut up about him.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

"Roman Reigns lacks 1 thing"

No. Honey. He lacks a lot more than just 1 thing.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Arrogant? How? He's bland.

Cocky? He smiles like an idiot.

They're killing the crowd with this segment.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

GOAT promo HHH hahaha


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

10 minutes in and they're already verbally fellating Reigns with all their might when he didn't even make it to the final two.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought Triple H was god. But if he's saying Vince is god what does this mean!


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

THIS is how you cut a fucking promo


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Vince wank fest


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Neh, "The Game" and "King Of Kings" are better.


Naw.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

VINCE IS GOD

:vince


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm tired of seeing Triple H, I want to see Shawn Michaels back in the spot-light.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Good promo if the goal is to assassinate Reigns' character and set him up for a heel turn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are basically breaking kayfabe and admitting this is all fake


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Them blade scars tho....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Neh, "The Game" and "King Of Kings" are better.


I like My Time better.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Your religion is dudes in tights grabbing each other? 
Did you find a new bible buried in Vince's scrotum?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HHH's morning "mirror" speech before heading out to bury the world


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HHH going ham.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why,HHH? Because your ego is nearly as large as your nose.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

blasphemies from haitch


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The attitude era is back.


I feel like a kid again. I hated Trips as a kid :mj2 He was the best heel during that time.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is an awesome promo :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao 

Fucking HHH is such a bastard! Epic classic HHH promo! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Meh, fuck this. Where's Styles, Owens, Ambrose and Rock?


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

He still cuts a great promo, he's just goes on and on and on...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tell em Trips!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

It's insane how much better trips is at promos than any of the younger guys on the roster


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

yup...it's 2003


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

HHH holding the belt hostage is great.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now would have been a good time for The Rock's music to hit.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I hate myself for watching this.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Quality promo from HHH!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

3.. 2.... 1.... fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So they are basically breaking kayfabe and admitting this is all fake


This is right and this is confusing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This promo is terribly :lol


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Not a thing anyone can do about it...queue the rocks music


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

make Roman look strong promo just stop HHH


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple h saying "roman reigns doesn't deserve it" in regards to be champion is meant to be a heel comment, but most people would agree with him!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Anybody counting the no. of times they've said "Roman Reigns" by now?

I'm at 22 so far.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol they so thirsty to get Roman over that they always stop whenever the faintest chant of his name comes up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Typical WWE egging the crowd on to chant for Reigns lol

So pathetic


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Roman chants? Really Miami?!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Great promo, HHH is legendary.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

2004-esque promo from HHH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Someone go back and count the number of mention of Roman Reigns. Sub par promo.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

What a weird chant

I think it was "Roman" "Styles" and "What?" All at the same time


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That Roman chant. So over. Louder than AJ's chant...............


:ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Babygurl duck lips didn't even make it to the final two.
This fucking company.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H just got a Roman chant going, love him or hate him he's a great heel


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Trips dropping bombs:mark:

There's actually 0 reason why he should not be champion.
90% of the roster in their so called 'prime' can't talk, wrestle or look half as good as Triple H on an off day.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Triple H getting angry definitely leads to Steph needing a change of panties.

And Vince too, probably.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That guy in the front row cosplaying Undertaker :mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Triple H is so famn good! This promo is amazing!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, the product is back to sucking already.

:lol

I thought H's promo would be better than that.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

well that was the plan fastlane, somewhat relevant


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns,Roman Reigns


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh so he doesn't have the title for 60 something days? That's the Brock clause in effect. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Trips getting cheers instead of boos lmao.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Roman Reigns to win at Fastlane? NO WAY?!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Reigns vs Ambrose incoming. Fastlane.

k


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That felt..real


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:bosstrips :suckit :bosstrips


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there not going to be a title match at fast lane then?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

"No one can stop me, not even Roman Reigns" - HHH

My dad - "who?"

LOL


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

This promo is exactly why I have doubts when people verbally suck off Triple H for his NXT work. The shovel is out in full force tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AJ Styles vs Roman at Fastlane.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> :bosstrips :suckit :bosstrips


I still want a Puppet H smiley, damn it. :trips4


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, that outfit Steph is wearing makes her look like a Courser from Fallout 4... (not a good thing)


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I enjoyed that promo tbh.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmao.

They said Roman Reigns 25 times. 

Wtf. 

25.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck Fastlane. Worthless PPV. Get rid of the February PPVs already.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

inb4 reigns vs sheamus @ fastlane


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, I wonder if Reigns will be in the Main Event of Fastlane...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns will get to go over Ambrose, AJ and Owens. Just watch


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

You know what's worse than Roman? Cole's voice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I ain't even gonna lie, I liked that 20 min promo :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So HHH gets a pass through fastlane, okay then. Even the Rock defended his title at elimination chamber after winning it at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let me guess Reigns vs Sheamus at Fastlane


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Typical WWE egging the crowd on to chant for Reigns lol
> 
> So pathetic


So I'm not the only one that caught on to this.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Love that promo from Triple H.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> It's insane how much better trips is at promos than any of the younger guys on the roster


Half of it is the little simple stuff. 

He takes his time. He knows when to pause for crowd reaction. He knows how to look at the hard camera while appearing to look at the crown. He knows when to change his tone from loud and vocal to low and menacing. 

YEs Trips is good at word play but its the simple mechanics that really steps him ahead of others


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Calling it now: Sheamus vs Reigns @ Fastlane. fpalm


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

How's Rollins doing? Can he be the star?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jericho vs. Styles!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was ... not kayfabe? :lmao

:dance


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Holy shit!

way to spoil me already wwe.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Y2J STYLES :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Jericho - Styles? Interesting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES. Jericho/AJ should be good. Please give them time and let AJ go over clean.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow so unpredictable!!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Jericho vs. Styles!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow. Just wow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Chris Jericho Vs. AJ Styles....I swear to God if Jericho goes over....


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That was bad. Plain bad.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

AJ and Jericho should be fun.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THE SHIV said:


> Someone go back and count the number of mention of Roman Reigns. Sub par promo.


Hey, they have to try and get him over. Not you know, in any way that works, but that way.


Well, I have something to look forward to.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, that entire promo had all the excitement of watching a dog shit....

...Ok...I just got interested...Jericho/Styles


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

STYLES VS JERICHO :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Well who wanted jericho vs styles there you go it

by the way more styles on main roster


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

STYLES VS JERICHO HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It really is amazing the difference between babyface, corny humor Hunter and no, bullshit, believes in his convictions heel HHH that may be 250 but acts like he is fucking 400 pounds. I'm not the biggest H fan, but I really do think alot of young talent could learn some intangibles from a heel HHH. Look at those eyes. Guy may be spewing some corny lines but those eyes make the viewer think the wrestler believes it.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

WE WILL CHOOSE TWO GUYS TO FIGHT AT ASTLANE FOR NO.1 CONTENDER FOR WM32 MATCH

and absoutely No One gave a flying fuck. crickets, complete crickets.

ah look jericho back to putting guys over.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Trips proving why he deserved to hold the WWE Title one more time just with that promo. His mic skills are just leagues ahead of 95% of the roster.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

AJ v Y2j >>>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2J vs AJ Styles :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG AJ vs Jericho.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Chris Jericho vs. AJ Styles...on RAW :mark: :mark:

Okay WWE, you have me invested up to this match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho vs Styles :crying: dream matches do come true


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That graphic looks so unreal.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't deny that HHH gave a great promo there.

Giving away Y2J vs Styles with no build or story? fpalm


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Styles vs. Jericho :mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I would've loved Styles Y2J during Jerichos last championship run but this will do :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jericho v Styles

omfg yesssssssss


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Y2J VS STYLES!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy fuck Jericho vs AJ for AJ's Raw debut! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jericho vs. Styles.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> Half of it is the little simple stuff.
> 
> He takes his time. He knows when to pause for crowd reaction. He knows how to look at the hard camera while appearing to look at the crown. He knows when to change his tone from loud and vocal to low and menacing.
> 
> YEs Trips is good at word play but its the simple mechanics that really steps him ahead of others


exactly! spot on with this


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Styles vs Y2J!

Should be a good one. Was a dream match of mine not too long ago


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Excellent promo by Triple H. He got some Roman Reigns chants going too. He's the greatest heel of all time for a reason :hunter.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

finalnight said:


> So HHH gets a pass through fastlane, okay then. Even the Rock defended his title at elimination chamber after winning it at the Royal Rumble.


he gets a fastpass. 
Shit writes itself!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Since they hate Roman so much, why would they give him a chance for the Mania main event? The boring, predictable Road to Mania has begun. YAWN.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jericho vs. Styles....YASSSSSS


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:woo AJ Raw debut!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Why are they giving Jericho/Styles away on free tv?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, he is HHH


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Holy shit, Y2J and AJ Styles??? Could we already have match of the year?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Let's just ignore Ambrose being the one to make it to the final two. Whatevs.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

finalnight said:


> So HHH gets a pass through fastlane, okay then. Even the Rock defended his title at elimination chamber after winning it at the Royal Rumble.


Hunter is there literally every week and still more part time than a part timer. Its amazing to me how he isnt getting the Batista/Reigns reaction for his Rumble win.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Bryan or Rock....or Rollins?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I wouldn't be giving away a match like AJ/Jericho on Raw.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> How's Rollins doing? Can he be the star?


It's as plausible as Trump becoming president. He will not be back until at least July.

Even Cena doesn't come back as fast as this would be from such a grievous injury.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Can't deny that HHH gave a great promo there.
> 
> Giving away Y2J vs Styles with no build or story? fpalm


Would you rather see AJ vs Truth? No, not every single match needs a build or storyline


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

@ShowStopper if Rollins wasn't injured. Styles vs Rollins. We have to wait for another 6-8 months for when that happens. :mj2


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

That AJ Styles pop though!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

One of the Best promo this years.Triple H was good.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Y2J/Styles... there's a match I never thought I would see.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Amber B said:


> birthday_massacre said:
> 
> 
> > Typical WWE egging the crowd on to chant for Reigns lol
> ...


No you are definitely not it was pretty obvious. You could even see that Vince was annoyed when the crowd was chanting for AJ Styles :lol


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho, wow!

Great match to put AJ over with the casual fans on Raw. I can't wait!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> Trips proving why he deserved to hold the WWE Title one more time just with that promo. His mic skills are just leagues ahead of 95% of the roster.


Ehhh.....95% of the roster aren't given that kind of material to work with.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow AJ Styles straight to RAW. I don't know him well but was he a bigger star than Kevin Owens, Samoa Joe etc.?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

is this skysports with the dancing security guy advertisement?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho v styles is possibly one of the few matches involving jericho people would care about these days and it's on raw? Oh well.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's The Rzzzzzzzzzzz......


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Can't deny that HHH gave a great promo there.
> 
> Giving away Y2J vs Styles with no build or story? fpalm


eh its dreamland booking, match is insane in of itself


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

dclikewah said:


> Hunter is there literally every week and still more part time than a part timer. Its amazing to me how he isnt getting the Batista/Reigns reaction for his Rumble win.


Because Triple H > Batista and Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

B. [R] said:


> Why are they giving Jericho/Styles away on free tv?


I ain't even complaining bruh


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

SHOW Y YOU WILL NEVER BE HASBEEN OR AFTERTHOUGHT Y2J SHOW UM YOU ARE 1 OF THE GOAT'S


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I only sat through that promo because Stephanie was there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at he people who claimed AJ wouldn't be over on Raw


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

We want to see Dwayne!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Where is the logic of the Authority picking who to be in the no.1 contenders match?

Kayfabe wise wouldn't they pick 2 jobbers so H can steamroll the winner?

We all knows Reigns will be in that match so wtf would be the reason theyd give him that opportunity?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

deathslayer said:


> Wow AJ Styles straight to RAW. I don't know him well but was he a bigger star than Kevin Owens, Samoa Joe etc.?


By far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bubba Chuck said:


> @ShowStopper if Rollins wasn't injured. Styles vs Rollins. We have to wait for another 6-8 months for when that happens. :mj2


Don't even get me started. Counting down the days until that happens. :mark: Rollins/Aries too, to continue their awesome rivalry and matches from ROH.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

all in all... said:


> is this skysports with the dancing security guy advertisement?


If it's the one with the big bad wolf song, that is sky sports.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Bavak said:


> Would you rather see AJ vs Truth? No, not every single match needs a build or storyline


I actually would _love_ to see Truth Vs. AJ, would be a cool throwback!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

B. [R] said:


> Why are they giving Jericho/Styles away on free tv?


Because Jericho is leaving again after WMania so it doesnt matter.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who's coming back tonight? Sounds to me based on previous reports its Daniel Bryan..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

AJ vs Jericho!?!!? :mark:

Seriously, they couldn't make it any more obvious that Reigns is facing Trips at 'Mania....fuck.

Title picture is a write off until Rollins gets back, I guess.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jericho looked physically old as shit last night. His body isn't aging well


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Here comes the geek.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Robot Season 2 :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please don't book Jericho over Styles. 

Please don't book Jericho over Styles. 

Please don't book Jericho over Styles.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Said it before Ill say it again, for AJ's long term future I hope some higher up or close to him knows or quickly finds out that AJ has developed beyond just great ring ability and certainly proved with his late TNA lone wolf run he has developed to play a character quite well and decently cut a promo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LMAO, Dolph Ziggler got introduced a star of total divas!!!


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

SP103 said:


> Who's coming back tonight? Sounds to me based on previous reports its Daniel Bryan..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


RAW is in Miami tonight, so draw your own conclusion.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we have Rock turn heel on Reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The best moment in Ziggler's career was getting pedigreed and tossed out the rumble by Triple H like a geek. 

:suckit

(WF code for this is : suck it btw)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck off Flo Rida.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

the fuck cole is it Rida or Rider


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kick rocks Flo :Out


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

The promo is such a borefest.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

dclikewah said:


> Hunter is there literally every week and still more part time than a part timer. *Its amazing to me how he isnt getting the Batista/Reigns reaction for his Rumble win.*










:creepytrips


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

"Here's a guy who has become an important part of Total Divas..."

Cole just buried Ziggler more than Vince could ever.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bavak said:


> Would you rather see AJ vs Truth? No, not every single match needs a build or storyline


Hey now I still remember them for the NWA title


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Flo Rida, pardon me while I puke thinking about his trash tier music.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

KEVIN OWENS!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Who's coming back tonight? Sounds to me based on previous reports its Daniel Bryan..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


Could be Rock since its in FL.

I would love for it to be Daniel Bryan but do they want that when Reigns still isn't over.

Maybe Rollins? He could he be healed by now?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Is Flo Rida the big return they were talking about!? I hope Owens powerbombs him off the stage.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ziggler getting straight squashed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

No one care you anymore Mr Ziggler.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Don't even get me started. Counting down the days until that happens. :mark: Rollins/Aries too, to continue their awesome rivalry and matches from ROH.


I just hope WWE don't mess up on how they book AJ.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Daniel Bryan, are you coming back?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is another match I feel like I've seen 2 dozen times. 

Am I wrong and is everything just running together?


----------



## The_phenomenalOne (Jan 25, 2016)

What a good promo by HHH and omfg Aj Styles vs Y2J!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmmm....I'm starting to think AJ Styles might just be the one to face Triple H at Wrestlemania. He is super over and its a chance to hot shot a new face straight to the top. They name dropped him twice in the opening segment, the announcers mentioned him, the crowd was chanting his name and Stephanie acknowledged it....


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin Owens still selling from last night!

That's how it's fucking done, kids!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ziggler is going to get destroyed.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Limp Owens Limp


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to feed his family

wens2


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I cannot believe they have Ziggler constantly jobbing to this pizza boy


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fight Owens Fight!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, at least somebody is selling something tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I marked the fugg off at that Y2J vs Styles card for tonight! This is like Sting debuting all over again! Is this real life?!?!!??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Who's coming back tonight? Sounds to me based on *previous reports its Daniel Bryan..
> *


When?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Owens :mark:

destroy this geek, please.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kevin better destroy Ziggler.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuck off with the total divas references.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

KO with that pop. Cream rises to the top. :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's not gonna be Rollins. He had far too serious of an injury for it to be him. See him in August or so.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Owens still selling :bow


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Flo Rida..


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Alright! Owens is gonna fucking destroy Shit Ziggler!!!


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Hopefully Owens kills this goof in abt 3 mins


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

KO looks soo happy  That flip into the tables last night though!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

KO vs Dolph again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Kevin Owens still selling from last night!
> 
> That's how it's fucking done, kids!


That is why Owens is the best all around talent in the company


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

VRsick said:


> Great promo, HHH is legendary.


It doesn't matter. Nobody cared about it and obviously nobody cares for this storyline except blind fanboys. It's not going to suddenly upsurge, it's going to get to the point "Stardust vs Barrett" will be a better feud.

They killed what momentum they had with Reigns. I mean, killed it, buried it and recycled it 3 months later as firelighters. How? Tired old cliche storyline. Now let's let Triple Hemorrhoid book himself champion...and nobody gives a rat's ass.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Still selling that injury..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

KO still selling the injury :applause


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

AJ vs owenss for title match at fast lane? na didnt think so buut can dream


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Fuck off HBJ


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought it was supposed to be The Rock?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Can we have Rock turn heel on Reigns


I was just thinking that if we had Triple H vs The Rock at WrestleMania. The Rock wins the title, Reigns wins money in the bank earlier in the night and cashes it in on his own uncle.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Crowd is awesome.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Owens stays over wens2


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at he people who claimed AJ wouldn't be over on Raw


Don't get that thought as it is still Florida where he spent most his career. Xplosion even came on Sunshine sports in Orlando and Miami. Theyb picked a good b2b setting for his debut seeing as how they had nothing to work with vignette wise


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh look, another commercial


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Owens still selling from last night. That's refreshing to see


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens lost weight, he is back to his NXT weight.

So people can STFU up him gaining a few pounds


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good on Owens for selling from last night. Not enough people do that today.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

This is so crazy, AJ Styles on RAW??


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody watched Mr. Robot?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

If AJ jobs we riot. 

Oh god dressing down the roster again tonight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince: Tell them he likes to showoff real quick. Before they go to commercial, damnit!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Why are you guys saying Owens is selling his injury?

He's not selling it at all. He limped to the ring and immediately started running and jumping around. There is no way any of you guys actually watched the attitude era when people knew how to sell


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> AJ vs owenss for title match at fast lane? na didnt think so buut can dream


Butthead Roman needs to be strong.

AJ or Owens vs HHH would be legit.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Ehhh.....95% of the roster aren't given that kind of material to work with.


It's not the material. It's about actual mic skills and charisma. Like some other guy said Trips know exactly how to talk, when to pause, when to lower his voice etc. Plus I;m pretty sure he doesn't even need a script and if the promo was scripted he is that good he made it look like it wasn't.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ziggler just becoming more Boring and No one care every day.Take a time off.Damn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Anybody watched Mr. Robot?


best new show of last year IMO


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Can we see more of Sami Zayn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bubba Chuck said:


> I just hope WWE don't mess up on how they book AJ.


Same here. Anything is possible with them. Guess we'll see. :shrug


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

SP103 said:


> Who's coming back tonight? Sounds to me based on previous reports its Daniel Bryan..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


If Bryan does return tonight, how about Bryan vs AJ at Fastlane, winner faces Triple H at Mania?

Won't happen but it's nice to dream.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Anybody watched Mr. Robot?


Yes and it's definitely worth watching

Season 1 was great :yoda


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Butthead Roman needs to be strong.
> 
> AJ or Owens vs HHH would be legit.


I want AJ far, far away from HHH and Steph.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Flo Rida..


Think if I change my name to Missis sippi I'd get recognition? No, probably only scorn and derision.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

You think that WWE found a way to get The Rock to go against Triple H at WMania? Why else would he be coming back tonight?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

We got a showoff vs. a prize fighter Maggle.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think Mr. Rida, misspelled his name.

It's spelled Florida.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Yawn where's Nakamura?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Anybody watched Mr. Robot?


Reigns hasn't appeared yet. 

It was just Vince/Steph and H in the opening segment.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Shouldn't be staying up Coz I got work but I ain't missing aj Jericho!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> If Bryan does return tonight, how about Bryan vs AJ at Fastlane, winner faces Triple H at Mania?
> 
> Won't happen but it's nice to dream.


If DB is back it should have been DB vs Lesnar at WM


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> If Bryan does return tonight, how about Bryan vs AJ at Fastlane, winner faces Triple H at Mania?
> 
> Won't happen but it's nice to dream.


Just imagine being the match that has to follow Styles vs Bryan. 

I would just quit.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Would they give AJ a one on one match at Mania?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Fans chanting for AJ.
> 
> :lmao


*So that's what they were chanting lol I wasn't sure. 

Triple H just got himself over bigtime, everything he said in that promo is what most Reigns detractors feel. I thought he was suppose to be winning us over on Roman, not making us agree and cheer for the heel :lmao*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It would be a HUGE mistake to not set the wheels in motion TONIGHT for Brock/Bray by at least having Paul cut a promo with a berserk Brock wanting to rip out Wyatt's throat tonight and set the roadblocks up or something. Gotta start to strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> bjnelson19705 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody watched Mr. Robot?
> ...


:LIGHTS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dextro said:


> Yawn where's Nakamura?


Being turned into another generic name change and possible stereotype character sadly.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

So has it been confirmed whos returning?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What has happened so far?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> If DB is back it should have been DB vs Lesnar at WM


Bryan will go back on the shelf if he faces Lesnar he can't handle suplex city given his neck and head injuries.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> If DB is back it should have been DB vs Lesnar at WM


Your idea is fragile guy made of glass going to suplex city?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know why Cole say's "could be it be over?!" After Dolph does the fameasser.... He's never ever won with it lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, guys. We all got sick of Ziggler a while back, but please realize it wasn't HIS fault. They just put him in the directionless midcard along with umpteen dozen others and stopped giving anyone there storylines. Creative has no right to call themselves.."creative". 

So he's "going through the motions" now...What else can he do? Where else can he go and get a good enough paycheck? Nowhere. 

Save your hate for the Monopoly that has sucked the energy out of the entire industry.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Powerbomb this jabroni already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> What has happened so far?


Authority promo.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

What is going on here??? Ziggler just hit his second Fama-Asser in a row right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolph needs to stop using the superkick NOW.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

good house show match to kick off raw


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> Reigns hasn't appeared yet.
> 
> It was just Vince/Steph and H in the opening segment.


>:lol:lmao:lmao:flair4


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

David Klein said:


> Bryan will go back on the shelf if he faces Lesnar he can't handle suplex city given his neck and head injuries.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Oh, I forgot how injured Cena became after taking over 15 suplexes over the course of 2 matches


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

2nd superkick in one match. I hate Ziggler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

David Klein said:


> Bryan will go back on the shelf if he faces Lesnar he can't handle suplex city given his neck and head injuries.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


maybe not for his first match back
next year WM would be better

Db vs AJ would be a great match up


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dextro said:


> Yawn where's Nakamura?


Learning his new upcoming role as "The King of (Making Roman Look) Strong Style"


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Owens is damn great at selling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph "THE HBK MARK" Ziggler alive and well.

:hbk1


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

MM10 said:


> Hmmm....I'm starting to think AJ Styles might just be the one to face Triple H at Wrestlemania. He is super over and its a chance to hot shot a new face straight to the top. They name dropped him twice in the opening segment, the announcers mentioned him, the crowd was chanting his name and Stephanie acknowledged it....


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Started now; was Styles on yet?


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

I really hope its Db back tonight it probaly be some one stupid tho


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wrestlemania 32 logo is so fucking ugly.lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I fel stupider everytime I hear JBL speak


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Good night!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *So that's what they were chanting lol I wasn't sure.
> 
> Triple H just got himself over bigtime, everything he said in that promo is what most Reigns detractors feel. I thought he was suppose to be winning us over on Roman, not making us agree and cheer for the heel :lmao*


What are you watching? Or how much LSD did you take?

He didn't get "over" nor did he get ,....er..."Under"....Nobody gave a shit, NOBODY! That's even worse. Nobody cares about him feuding with Reigns.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WIN
OWENS
WIN


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Bryan/Lesnar is stupid. 

A fuccboi who looks like he might break down completely at any moment... against Daniel Bryan? Nah son. Don't buy it. NOT REALISTIC ENOUGH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How is 14 time World Champion, 2 time Rumble winner Triple H the greatest of all time when Cena is a 15 time World Champion and 2 time Rumble winner.:lelbron


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

love how everyone's turned on Ziggler. You guys let the WWE win on that one


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I don't know why Cole say's "could be it be over?!" After Dolph does the fameasser.... He's never ever won with it lol.


The superkick too, HBK should be pissed that his move has been turned into a 2 count only thing now lol


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Spanish commentary just spoiled that The Rock is coming back


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ziggler was getting cheers though. Win-win for both guys.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Owens is such a great heel. Another great showing :applause


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no Ziggles :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Owens vs. Dolph Ziggler at this point is a Bobby Roode/James Storm situation. These two can't fight for a little while.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That selling...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens STILL selling the arm injury at the end of the match


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Jobb ziggler


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Martins said:


> Started now; was Styles on yet?



Later tonight vs Y2j


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Good thing his leg magically healed


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

No zayn


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sometimes I miss the "Hi, I'm Dolph Ziggler" version of Dolph Ziggler. :mj2 He was a lot more interesting than this rock star wannabe reject.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

wwffans123 said:


> Wrestlemania 32 logo is so fucking ugly.lol


Is that because its got the blatant Dallas Cowboys star in the center, basically stroking Jerry Jones' dick?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, Ziggler looked like a little bitch. Getting beat clean as a whistle from a guy who lost a Last Man Standing match AND competed in the Rumble last night.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:reigns2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jojo! :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Terrible Jo Jo is terrible. But still extremely hot.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dextro said:


> Yawn where's Nakamura?


They're waiting for KENTA to be healthy again in order to have a Nakamura/Itami Tag team named _Kai En Tai 2_.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dem Reigns facial expressions! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:zayn3 JoJo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Martins said:


> Started now; was Styles on yet?


nope

Jericho vs AJ



btw
why are they letting Reings show up to raw late?


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Job Ziggler Job


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What is Samoa Jim doing here in TNA?!!!?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Romans late he had to take the city bus. 
It's colored coded and he got confused. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Roman that was your best work yet :applause


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> Spanish commentary just spoiled that The Rock is coming back


And your post just did the same for me...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

JoJo :book


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You know in the interest of storyline continuity Reigns stated numerous times that the WWE Title was the only thing saving his job.

So shouldn't have McMahon kayfabe fired him?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

What the fuck was that Roman? I got a mumbling problem and you just made me sound like Morgan fucking Freeman.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Who is this fool interviewing Reigns? She is almost as bad on the mic as the big dog is, believe that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JoJo is a dime piece.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens vs Roman at Fastlane.

Babyface Owens.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens STILL selling the arm injury at the end of the match


It was a leg injury when he was walking to the ring

Fatty literally forgot which part of his body is hurt

Send him down the card


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Anybody watched Mr. Robot?





Lone Star said:


> Reigns hasn't appeared yet.
> 
> It was just Vince/Steph and H in the opening segment.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Lok said:


> Later tonight vs Y2j


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't get it. Roman's answer was kind of unrelated to the question.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns said "Be good" to Jojo like he didn't know what else to say. Guess he wasn't in the mood to babygurl her panties off.:mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bruh JoJo is the sexiest woman... besides Stephanie... in the WWE--hands down!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Owens is great, but I hate the headlock as a resthold.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

AJ Styles will probably be the last guy to ever go straight to the main roster without doing time in NXT. Cool/sad


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

what announcement was he talking about?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ziggler is such a good worker, he needs to made the superkick his finisher.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691796806796251141


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

dem piped in hairdryer cheers for reigns


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why is there fake wrestling crap interfering with my commercials dammit


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

10/10 promo. Try to sound more like a soulless robot, you cretin.

He's getting those Cena reactions, too. High-pitched squeals and a deep, rumbling BOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

It's sad because that's possibly true but i want to believe that he wouldn't agree to those conditions just for a contract. Dude is a fucking rockstar.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Can somebody do me a favor and tell Roman Reigns to get the fuck off my screen?

I swear to God, I'm getting angrier and angrier every time I see him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Could someone transcribe what Reigns just said dude trying to sound like Barry White there or something.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> It was a leg injury when he was walking to the ring
> 
> Fatty literally forgot which part of his body is hurt
> 
> Send him down the card


Wow, someone's a little butthurt...


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Stone Cold returning!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Can somebody do me a favor and tell Roman Reigns to get the fuck off my screen?
> 
> I swear to God, I'm getting angrier and angrier every time I see him.


It's a television show...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awful song for WM. Yikes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> It was a leg injury when he was walking to the ring
> 
> Fatty literally forgot which part of his body is hurt
> 
> Send him down the card


You did see his arm taped up did you not?

you are the worst troll on this board


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

There's our badass face. "He really said that? Hmmpphh these people...". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Social Outcasts BAYBAY!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The BOllet Club :mark:


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

David Klein said:


> Who is this fool interviewing Reigns? She is almost as bad on the mic as the big dog is, believe that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


This where Eden fine ass? :datass


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Wrestlemania theme song is the WOAT. Can we get somebody good for ONCE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can someone besides Big Show come out to kill these geeks.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Terrible Jo Jo is terrible. But still extremely hot.


Damn :agree::agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This.. This is the Wrestlemania theme?? This??


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Roman Reigns turning up late showing why triple h is the worthy champ 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Ok so can someone translate Reigns' incoherent mumbling to me please?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Slater/Flo Rida again fpalm


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Flo Rida has won a grammy?

And people wonder why no one takes awards seriously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Social Outcasts gonna get owned by Flo Rida?

:drake1


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Social Outcasts, BAYBAY!!!

Heathy Baby vs. Flow Rider at 'Mania please!!! And no one cares if you're yawning Byron, you Uncle Tom-ass ******. :ugh2


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What kind of an idiot wears sunglasses indoors while at ringside?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Another celebrity to make one of the wrestlers look like a joke


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

uggghhhhhh

is slater gonna bump for ?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Heath Slater is actually god.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck Flo-Rida. Should've used Pantera. This is Texas motherfuckers. We like metal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Spit hot fire :dylan


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691796806796251141


That why Triple H , made the comment , "maybe they don't deserve to be champion"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Flo Rida must do WWE shows for free. I can't imagine any other reason he's always on Raw


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Flo-Rida bout to squash the Social Jobbers. Or get help from a run in.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, WWE actually remembered a feud from more than a few weeks ago!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Rock..................incoming


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol Flo about to own them


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Flo is gonna kick their asses.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He should be arrested for jumping the barricade


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rocky incoming 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

fast forward


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Celebrity Burial incoming


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> You did see his arm taped up did you not?
> 
> you are the worst troll on this board


Anytime you get proven wrong you call people a troll

Dude came down with a leg injury, didn't sell it at all in the match, got up on the ropes and everything, and than acted like his arm was hurt. Needless name calling isn't going to make you right


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

This is lame and a waste of time. I hate celebrity interactions, all they do is make their own talent look like shit


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Flo Rida is going to have a match at 'Mania, isn't he...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Listen to him boy! Slater gonna' SLATE! :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Poor Bo can only afford one knee pad since upgrading his wresting attire.

Won't you please donate to Bo Dallas wrestling gear fund?

Because a Social Jobber Outcast is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

why the fuck does boo dallas only have one kneepad?

Are the outcasts doing so poorly that he had to sell one?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lol. camera change before flo-rida's air jerk-off


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, god no


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Why does wwe always use terrible music for ppv themes...


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Red Dragon?????????? Dafuq!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

truelove said:


> Another celebrity to make one of the wrestlers look like a joke


To be fair they're jokes already, so............


Oh god no. Just no.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Adam Rose is easily the most cringeworthy talker


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

FLo, get that Odell Beckham looking bodyguard in the ring. He probably can throw a few punches.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Fuck Flo-Rida. Should've used Pantera. This is Texas motherfuckers. We like metal.


There is no Pantera without Dimebag.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Piss off Flo Rida, you untalented cunt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BO RYDA


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Throw that degenerate out for jumping the barricade


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Rap battle? What is this 2003? fpalm

Bo Rida Lol.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This is giving me douche chills.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CoverD said:


> What kind of an idiot wears sunglasses indoors while at ringside?


besides Corey Hart you mean right


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

whaaaaaat


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bo-Ryder


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BO Rida :ha :maury :reneelel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It finally happened: I've heard not one, but TWO Flo Rida songs that I actually enjoy (G.D.F.R. and My House)

BO RIDA, BAYBAY!!! :bo


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

BORIDA. :ti


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Flo actually looks comfortable out there. And LOL Bo rapping


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:francis:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bo Rida! This fuckery hahaha


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WWE and their obsession with terrible rappers. :lmao


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck am i watching...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol ok the dressing up of Bo was funny


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fart rider has more zippers on his pants than a cheap dominatrix.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

how is this on TV.......:nowords


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please...just stop.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They talked about him rapping on Table for 3 on the way to nxt house shows


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Please no, don't do this...I don't need to cringe like this already...

Must...use...remote....


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Bo Rida :lel


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

DAYUM BO GOT BAAAARRRSSS FIREEE 


When the mixtape coming


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

OH DEAR GOD NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HOT FIYAH!

Callin' Kev now!*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bo Rida saved the segment :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm this shit is wack.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

So what we learned tonight is that Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish can fuse together to form Heath Slater.

I'd also l ike to say that It's funny how they're trying to put over Flo Rida's rapping skills when he's actually literal shit. 

DOUBLE ALSO, BO IS SPITTIN SOME FUCKIN FIRE RIGHT NOW. JESUS TAPDANCING FUCK.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Lmaaaaaao


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Named after this awful state. :maury 

Bo KILLING THE MIC!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> witchblade000 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Flo-Rida. Should've used Pantera. This is Texas motherfuckers. We like metal.
> ...


You can still use their music..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EPICCCC TVVVVV!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

DEAD :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flo-rida sucks


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bo got dem' rhymes! :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

And I've changed the channel. Maybe I remember to turn it back in time to see AJ Styles


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow Bo's rap was actually better.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shutup, Flo'Rida. You can't follow that.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is making me uncomfortable


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Bo Dallas' bars were better :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bo did a lot better


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

BASIC THUGANOMICS!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bo Rida spitting hot fire like nobody's business. When did he have these skills?!? :dylan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Anytime you get proven wrong you call people a troll
> 
> Dude came down with a leg injury, didn't sell it at all in the match, got up on the ropes and everything, and than acted like his arm was hurt. Needless name calling isn't going to make you right


because you are a troll, his arm was hurt too
that is why he had that thing on his arm

keep trolling dude, you just keep making yourself a mockery


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Bo actually won the battle. Florida's relying on cheap pops.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

:suckit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> Fuck Flo-Rida. Should've used Pantera. This is Texas motherfuckers. We like metal.


But heavy metal isn't popular with the morons


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bo was better haha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

just wow


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bo won :draper2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Kathy lee and ogre wasn't as bad as that.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bo won.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo easily won that rap battle!
Bolieve!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Danny Tanner bars. Someone must've watched the Hollow Da Don vs. Tsu Surf battle.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Please 3D Flo rida. PLEASE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I have the douche-chills watching this.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

And Flo Rida is meant to be the rapper


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bo was actually better

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Flo Rida sucks


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Tell me how Bo just embarassed Flo Rida lololololol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bo Dallas won that shit


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think Bo won.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Being 100% genuine, Bo Dallas just fucking decimated that battle :booklel


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

My eyes hurt.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

this segment is much better on mute.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If they are going to get Rappers, shouldnt they get an actual southern Rapper with some size and value like Scarface for instance


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO Flo rida sucks at battle rapping Cena would school him :lol:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flo rida is awful fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bo was better.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BoRida 1
FloRida 0


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

4th advert break in 20 mins? Seems excessive even for Raw


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bo Won, Flo-Rida sucks.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bo Rida >


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We need the Rap gawd Orton back


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bo Rida > Flo Rida confirmed


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Flo Rida is trash. Embarrassed by Bo.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Bo actually destroyed him


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This is making me uncomfortable


It's perfectly ok if you're getting a Bo-ner.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bos rap was way better LOL


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Bo destroyed that smug pillock. Can't believe how many records this waste of flesh has sold.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL. Bo actually won


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Bo was better than Flo Rida LOL, that's what happends when you try to have a rap battle and an RnB singer.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Bo WON The Battle.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That's what happens when Flo doesn't have somebody writing his shit for him :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Look at Bo in his singlet! :lmao


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah a rich rapper with gold chains and glasses on INDOORs is a person that the crowd will get behind. Flo-rida was booed at Mania 28 too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol I liked flo rida's club music but that shit was pretty dumb.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dextro said:


> Yawn where's Nakamura?


Japan still, He won't leave until his farewell show on the 30th.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

That was just...terribad.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

TFW Bo Dallas has better flow and delivery than a platinum-selling rapper in 2016.. Flo Rida confirmed as a #StudioGangster


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why isn't Flo Rida being arrested for hopping the guard rail? Send him to jail!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

As an actual fan of hip hop.

Bo won that battle....Flo-rida isn't even a rapper. 

He just makes shitty dance songs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bo outdid Florida. Awful segment.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

That moment when Bo Dallas just beat a professional rapper in a rap battle.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Might be the worst rap ever by a professional. The way it was delivered lmao. Wow


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo easily won that rap battle!
Bolieve!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Bo Dallas vs. Flo Rida at WrestleMania 32 confirmed.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i hate the social outcasts so much


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, so far the highlight of Raw is Bo owning a real rapper.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who ever's bright idea it was to have that segment should fall down a sewer and be erased from Earth's existence.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lucha Underground!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*AJ STYLES V JERICHO*

*WYATT LESNAR PROGRAM*

*Divas Program (?)*

Seriously that is all they have, if it wasnt for The Rock apparently showing up, what else was there to watch the 3 hours for ?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Flo Rida is from Flo-rida okay :vince$


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I upgraded my DirecTV package just to see this. I'm looking forward to Lucha Underground, Wednesday.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Bo Rida


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> It would be a HUGE mistake to not set the wheels in motion TONIGHT for Brock/Bray by at least having Paul cut a promo with a berserk Brock wanting to rip out Wyatt's throat tonight and set the roadblocks up or something. Gotta start to strike while the iron is hot.


Neither Brock nor Heyman are at the show.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

a Lucha Undergroud ad in the middle of WWE programming LOL

Even funnier when reports came out a few days ago that WWE tried to destroy it


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

STOP INVITING MUSICIANS TO DO ANYTHING INVOLVING PERFORMING ONE OF THEIR SONGS OR EVEN A BATTLE RAP AGAINST BO DALLAS

It's always awkward, and the crowd never cares.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow "Flo Rida" really bombed that especially if it wasn't scripted.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

There's no Lesnar tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Who ever's bright idea it was to have that segment should fall down a sewer and be erased from Earth's existence.


Bo Dallas was gold. Flo Rida was the weak spot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Welp, so far the highlight of Raw is Bo owning a real rapper.


If you wanna call him a "real rapper" :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The Dudley's bout to job to jobbers :lol 

What a return they've had.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Flo Dudley is the worst Dudley yet.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> It's a television show...


You're a television show!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I bet the kids in the audience didn't even find that segment funny.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Goldusto said:


> *AJ STYLES V JERICHO*
> 
> *WYATT LESNAR PROGRAM*
> 
> ...


Lesnar ain't there either


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Flo Rida brand condoms.. When your desperate and she's ok with the mess..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TJQ said:


> So what we learned tonight is that Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish can fuse together to form Heath Slater.


Repped for also catching that reference. :evans


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh hey look, another random, heatless, meaningless match on Raw.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Bo Rida


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Welp, so far the highlight of Raw is Bo owning a real rapper.


And yet, here everyone is, watching the show


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lucha Underground Commercial :Banderas


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Outcasts vs. New Day, plz.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok the Bo Train actually made me laugh


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Bo Rida :berried FloRida

Getting booed in your hometown, good grief :done


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we please discuss Bo wearing a singlet?? 

:booklel


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

The Bo Train. 


Hahahahaha :ti :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bo Dallas was gold. Flo Rida was the weak spot.


I know. He had no business being out there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is there any reason that Bubba Ray isn't doing the Bully Ray gimmick at this point?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Look like flo-rida forgot his lines


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

By the way, this crowd is not a bad crowd. They just haven't had anything cheer or boo. The Authority tried so hard to get them to care to start the show and it bombed too. Not to mention they were really offensive to me with that terrible religion bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> And yet, here everyone is, watching the show


Night after the Rumble.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Can they fucking break up the Dudleys and push Ray as a mid card heel? Please? They're totally wasting him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Is Lucha Underground on yet?....


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Byron is whiter than Michael Cole.. he called him "Flo Rider" with a hard R..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

At least with the singlet Bo's belly doesn't jiggle as much. :hayden3


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

did cole just call him Flo RIDER?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> besides Corey Hart you mean right


Bit of a stretch there.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Bo :lol:lol

Thank God they covered up his body tho, good call.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 9m
> 
> Social Outcasts deserve a better feud. Is Nickelback available? #RAWTonight


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hulk Hogan said:


> There's no Lesnar tonight


No point of Raw tonight is there really :mj2


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Social Outcasts > League of Nations


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How would it be 20 years Cole when they've broke up on and off ?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Future WWE Hall of Famer Flo-Rida:cole:cole:cole


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Something bout Bo in a singlet reminds me of Kurt Angle..What an awesome surprise return that would be


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TJQ said:


> So what we learned tonight is that Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish can fuse together to form Heath Slater.
> 
> I'd also l ike to say that It's funny how they're trying to put over Flo Rida's rapping skills when he's actually literal shit.
> 
> DOUBLE ALSO, BO IS SPITTIN SOME FUCKIN FIRE RIGHT NOW. JESUS TAPDANCING FUCK.


ReDragon :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HERE COMES THE reDRagon :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is that not a DQ?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It says something for how badly the Dudleys are booked that I fully expect them to lose to the Social Outcasts.

One of the greatest tag teams of all time, and they're treated like shit because TNA. People whinge about Sting's treatment, but it's nothing on Bubba and D'Von.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I wonder who the special guest is...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flo Rida is not tough. Sit your ass down somewhere:lmao


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Florida with better work than Braun Stroman there.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The hell was that Game of Thrones reference?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

David Klein said:


> Can they fucking break up the Dudleys and push Ray as a mid card heel? Please? They're totally wasting him.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Everyone is waiting for Bully Ray to return in WWE...I don't think it's going to be as good as TNA.


Still want to see it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is there any reason that Bubba Ray isn't doing the Bully Ray gimmick at this point?


Its a TNA gimmick?



ShowStopper said:


> Night after the Rumble.


Not really a guarantee of quality


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

did Cole say Slater looks like Jaime Lannister.... :tysonlol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't do that to Heath! Get Adam Rose in there!

:lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad that's over


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The social jobbers, what was the point of putting these guys together if your going to job them?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Where is....The....DQ....


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

AJ!!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

D-Von wasn't legal!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

AJ!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AJ! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat pop for AJ.

:mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Styles! :mark:


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Bubba with the RKO!!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ STYLESUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> I wonder who the special guest is...


Well - there's the Wrestle Forum exclusive! :lmao


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Whats up with aj's hair?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Bet Jericho-Styles starts the third hour, gonna be a long hour until we get there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What's doing AJ Styles on the Raw Zone


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

King Gimp said:


> I wonder who the special guest is...


Another segment to suck off Reigns. Great.

AJ Styles promo :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They giving him the top of the hour slot? That's great


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> The hell was that Game of Thrones reference?


'We're cool and current!!...???...please?"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn, AJ is a lil dude


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Phenominal One :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ better go over Y2J.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

That promo didn't sound too bad


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

dammn Styles is smaller than Jericho..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AJ Styles :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AJ in the house!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. Social Outcasts' winning streak (2016-2016)

You will be missed. :'(


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

PaulHBK said:


> Is Lucha Underground on yet?....


Wednesday seems like light years away..

and for the love of God someone please tell this guy to get a real haircut!!!! And AJ Styles too..


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691800019008147456


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I wanted to.......I wanted to hear what AJ was gonna say.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Imagine if this was happening 10 years ago :mj2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The Dudleyz are generals. They brought order to that mess. Effortlessly impressive.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Its a TNA gimmick?
> 
> 
> Not really a guarantee of quality


It sure isn't. :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STYLES/JERICHO NEXT! 

PANTS STATUS: OFF


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AJ and Jericho :mark:

This was my dream 10 years ago.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

dclikewah said:


> Damn :agree::agree::agree::agree:


Yeah, just wish she had nudes like Eden.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HERE WE FUCKING GO!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good bit with Styles and Y2J. Should be a good match.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jericho looks fucking HUGE compared to Styles. Styles vs. Jericho up next!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Styles to fuck the smug sob up


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jericho shooting that old school hype match card promo to AJ Styles. :lol:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wonder how much AJ hates Vince calling himself God


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

They don't trust AJ with a promo, interesting...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

AJ Styles was so good in TNA, I hope they don't turn him into a joke.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Of all the guys to come to WWE for the first time. This has to be the most surreal one.
It's almost freaky looking to me and I think I'm on hallucinogens.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Next motherfuckers after 3 commercial breaks.......


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

It's next! Yes!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AJ may save wwe yet. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome to the big leagues kid? 

He's a near 20 year vet for crying out loud.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Aj looks like a 12 year old boy mixed with a 40 year old. Love the guy but damn even looks small next to Jericho who's not even a big guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Its a TNA gimmick?


Like the Dudleyz is an ECW gimmick? He's doing nothing as Bubba so might as well split him off from Devon because he'd easily be the second or third biggest heel on the show in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

"Welcome to the big leagues kid."

Never change WWE...never change.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They actually did that segment well.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

genghis hank said:


> Didn't Reigns eliminate Rusev, not Styles?


shhhh...just let him have this


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh oh. AJ Styles has a southern accent like Jim Ross did.

Time to bury this guy :vince3


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

IM HYPERVENTILATING AJ AND Y2J NEXT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ isn't that much shorter than Jericho is he? I thought they were both like 5'10


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Why won't they let him talk? AJ is pretty good on the mic and interviews.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

truelove said:


> dammn Styles is smaller than Jericho..


I think he probably is, but also, Chris wears lifts and AJ doesn't.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Flawless Victory said:


> Jericho looks fucking HUGE compared to Styles. Styles vs. Jericho up next!!


Yeah that is different as Jericho is usually the small guy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> That promo didn't sound too bad


Folks who rag on A.J.'s mic skills go way overboard in their criticism. He isn't an A-class talker, but he's perfectly adequate on the mic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TripleG said:


> AJ better go over Y2J.


It's Y2J, you know Styles is going over him lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bad news about this Jericho/Styles match...after it...why should any of us continue watching? I mean, they're not going to top it with whatever crap they have planned for it after that so might as well go watch something else or play video games.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> They don't trust AJ with a promo, interesting...


Luckily he was cut off lmao.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I want heel Jericho, not the midlife crisis rock star.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Yeah, just wish she had nudes like Eden.


is this a thing


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Funny Y2J Called AJ kid.lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

wow Jericho looks huge here lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

AJ, in a well lit room :wow


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

"Welcome to the big leagues, kid". Obviously written by Vince McMahon. 

I'm sure Styles will spent most of the match selling and getting his ass kicked like last night. Probably a fuckery finish. 

Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Lord Wolfe said:


> "Welcome to the big leagues kid."
> 
> Never change WWE...never change.


You can totally tell Vince wrote that line, fuck him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

I can't wait to see AJ in a singles match. Sadly I'd bet they limit his move set like they do with every other great talent.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy shit - if this match happened 10 years ago, just image ... not expecting much and probably a dirty finish but I am still marking huge its freaking AJ Styles and Chris Jericho on RAW


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm excited to see AJ Styles compete on Raw especially against Jericho. But man, does AJ look small compared to Chris Jericho!

Anywho, this is going to be awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Of all the guys to come to WWE for the first time. This has to be the most surreal one.
It's almost freaky looking to me and I think I'm on hallucinogens.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Of all the guys to come to WWE for the first time. This has to be the most surreal one.
> It's almost freaky looking to me and I think I'm on hallucinogens.


You're not the only one. 

Now all I want to see is a face off between Styles and Samoa Joe in a WWE ring.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

''Welcome to the big leagues kid''

Damn near 40 and has been wrestling for 20 years....WWE logic.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Question -*

I've been off the dirtsheet grid for months now (AJ was a TOTAL surprise for me last night and it was awesome haha), but what's the buzz on Rocky's participation at Mania? In the ring, Reign's corner, host/guest gig, any rumors?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Yeah, just wish she had nudes like Eden.


Eden has nudes? :shockedpunk

LIES.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

People getting mad at the big leagues line even though Jericho is obviously going heel.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

David Klein said:


> You can totally tell Vince wrote that line, fuck him.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


WWE is the big leagues.

Why you crying?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TJQ said:


> is this a thing


yep


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That kid is more over than anyone else on the roster. :ha


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If Chris puts him over the right way then that line could actually be a good thing. If he doesn't, that line will make things even worse.

Hope it's not a mini version of Sting Vs. HHH.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Worse divas champ McCool or Nikki Bella?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

AJ's job last night was to absorb moves like a fucking sponge. This will be no different and he'll probably end up jobbing.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Dq finish for jericho styles? Can't see either going over clean on raw.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ isn't that much shorter than Jericho is he? I thought they were both like 5'10


He's really short. Like Jericho, his size becomes less noticeable once he gets working because he doesn't carry himself like he's tiny. He's definitely smaller than Jericho though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Get well soon Nikki


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I think I'm on hallucinogens.


But isn't that a normal feeling while watching Raw?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rookie of the Year said:


> They don't trust AJ with a promo, interesting...


I wouldn't either.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here we gooo. Please give them enough time.:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope it all goes well for Nikki and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jericho is acting like more of a douche everyday...heel turn has got to be incoming....PLEASE!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok. I'm about to enjoy the hell out of this match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The main event is happening at 9PM. 

Killer.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Folks who rag on A.J.'s mic skills go way overboard in their criticism. He isn't an A-class talker, but he's perfectly adequate on the mic.


He improved. The AJ from 02-08 in TNA was a loud hick who only screamed, didn't look into the camera, and messed around. He found himself with age all around. 

The AJ styles without facial or long hair and tats, who screamed in the mic, and used to do flips and shit just to do them without playing to the crowd had no place in WWE 

He really grew as a mic worker, ring worker, and overall in his look. JApan and ROH helped him out a lot ... WWE will get more out of him at 38 than they ever could at 30


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the guy who ate Chris Jericho!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Annihilus said:


> Byron is whiter than Michael Cole.. he called him "Flo Rider" with a hard R..


So you similate being well spoken as a white person thing? Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please give them some time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, just wish she had nudes like Eden.
> ...


She really does man


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Jericho no pop


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Bizarre said:


> I can't wait to see AJ in a singles match. Sadly I'd bet they limit his move set like they do with every other great talent.


They didn't limit Punk or Bryans moveset.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like Jericho's been going to the same gym as Owens.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> yep


Ya I just found em, glad those exist :cena5


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You can buy that Jericho jacket at Goodwill in the "Epileptic" section. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

marking like a 6 year old right now


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SideTableDrawer said:


> People getting mad at the big leagues line even though Jericho is obviously going heel.


Well in the attitude era it would be Styles that now completely destroys Jericho in the ring and then says: Don´t you EVER touch me AGAIN you washed-up has been.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I havent looked forward to a RAW match in a long time. Hope they are given time to shine.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LISTEN TO THAT POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to give AJ better intro music not this rap shit lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> AJ, in a well lit room :wow


:lmao My reaction exactly!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

More AJ on Main roster!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YESSS


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

This theme sucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

David Klein said:


> Worse divas champ McCool or Nikki Bella?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Neither.

It's Kelly Kelly or Jillian Hall. Easily.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Wilder said:


> So you similate being well spoken as a white person thing? Lol


Made me double take too...Being corny as hell doesn't have a race.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TNA always made him look so tall..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Pop was kinda weak, but he's not Reigns so everyone will sweep it under the rug.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Always a fan of jerichos entrance.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Based Theme. :banderas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lilian fucked up his entrance. His name is THE PHENOMENAL AJ STYLES GET IT RIGHT.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> He improved. The AJ from 02-08 in TNA was a loud hick who only screamed, didn't look into the camera, and messed around. He found himself with age all around.
> 
> The AJ styles without facial or long hair and tats, who screamed in the mic, and used to do flips and shit just to do them without playing to the crowd had no place in WWE
> 
> He really grew as a mic worker, ring worker, and overall in his look. JApan and ROH helped him out a lot ... WWE will get more out of him at 38 than they ever could at 30


This,
Thank you.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

No reaction for either one


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> Funny Y2J Called AJ kid.lol


In Jericho's defense, Styles needs a beard to mask the fact that he has a baby face. 8*D

I, too, have one and it's pretty fucking sweet, to be honest.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Heel Jericho is the best


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

They need to change AJ's music...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is the Phenomenal 1! AJ Styles!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Supreme Being said:


> a Lucha Undergroud ad in the middle of WWE programming LOL
> 
> Even funnier when reports came out a few days ago that WWE tried to destroy it


WWE desperate to pay those bills.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

If he weighs 218 pounds i'm Big Show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AJ's theme is terrible. Spend the money and get his get ready to fly or noOne theme from TNA


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Watch them ban Styles Clash for being too unorthodox


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love AJ Styles, but the pop didn't seem that big.. could be my old ears though lol


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

What exactly does AJ's song say? And why is his entrance so basic?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i kinda hate how they carry on about past accomplishments sooo much, talk about how many years a performer has been around...its petty but i dont need to be reminded of the age/how long the same guys have been doing the same thing


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

AJ said "this is where should i've been whole time!"


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

AJ got an entrance song you'd hear during a boxer's walk out.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The entracne music is so fucking awful,Fuck you Bring Back Jim.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Lol at AJ taking some obvious shots at his former employer during his entrance roud


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

His ain't no sunshine remix is pretty dope.

Needs to do the glove gimmick tho.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I don´t like the theme. AJ needs a more upbeat there. Get ready to fly sets a completely different tone.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> Eden has nudes? :shockedpunk
> 
> LIES.


In the words of Kurt Angle. Its true, its damn true.

http://xhamster.com/photos/gallery/3756888/eden_stiles_brandi_rhodes_nudes.html


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Pop was kinda weak, but he's not Reigns so everyone will sweep it under the rug.


You here that AJ Styles chant?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

David Klein said:


> They didn't limit Punk or Bryans moveset.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Of course they did LOL

What are you talking about, especially with Daniel Bryan


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Please please WWE give them time. This is gonna be sick. :mark:


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

headlock gets this is awesome chants lol smh


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Words that hold no meaning in 2016
"This is Awesome"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Already "this is awesome chants". Can't blame the crowd really.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

"This is where I should've been the whole time.."


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> No reaction for either one


"A-J STY-LES!" chants just popped up as soon as he entered and "This is awesome!" chants popped up as soon as they locked up.

:draper2


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

'This is awesome' just because AJ's in a WWE ring. :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So cool seeing AJ in a WWE ring


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Styles already the most over face on the roster. It's been two nights :lol


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> I love AJ Styles, but the pop didn't seem that big.. could be my old ears though lol


Well nothing's got a pop so far tonight. The only noise I've heard so far was the AJ chant over the opening segment.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

smart debut though, put him in against someone that can actually still go, and isnt so hugely ego driven, can let AJ shine


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

PraXitude said:


> I love AJ Styles, but the pop didn't seem that big.. could be my old ears though lol


Probably because they'd already seen him, usually happens that way anyway


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's up with the Joker gloves..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I think I'm the only one okay with AJ's theme. It just needs a signature sound at the beginning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This isnt just awesome, it's already Match of the Year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New Day to attack both men to set up , New Day vs Styles & Jericho at Fastlane


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

I really didn't think AJ was this small. Wasn't he bigger?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Dextro said:


> Watch them ban Styles Clash for being too unorthodox


I wouldn't doubt they ban anything that looks credible as a finisher.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

wwffans123 said:


> The entracne music is so fucking awful,Fuck you Bring Back Jim.


I actually like it a whole lot.. That's just me though.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God, Cole's pronunciation of AJ Styles is going to kill me.

"Sty-als"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho makes AJ look kinda small :cool2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

all in all... said:


> i kinda hate how they carry on about past accomplishments sooo much, talk about how many years a performer has been around...its petty but i dont need to be reminded of the age/how long the same guys have been doing the same thing


You dont but others do its to educate the casual fans as to why someone is good


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He knocked the taste out of his mouth!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> In Jericho's defense, Styles needs a beard to mask the fact that he has a baby face. 8*D
> 
> I, too, have one and it's pretty fucking sweet, to be honest.


yeah I'm 40 and if i don't shave i look 20 lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Jericho looks gassed lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

why is AJ a babyface...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Styles is a master at selling.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SP103 said:


> What's up with the Joker gloves..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


In other promotions anyway they had a design that showed when he held them together ala Stardust, but not seen it here yet.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

whoever called that spot with the dropkick to the apron needs rep points


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Arrived just in time for Y2J vs AJ and the 1st hour recap after this


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh this is snippy-Jericho is wrestling him stiff.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "A-J STY-LES!" chants just popped up as soon as he entered and "This is awesome!" chants popped up as soon as they locked up.
> 
> :draper2


Those are chants. A pop is over cheering the second your music hits. This crowd isn't as lively as last night.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL Jericho looks like he has been to hell and back


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ gonna get offense in?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Come on, kid." - Jericho

LMAO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They need to just acknowledge where the fuck most people know AJ from. If TNA isn't a threat and not on their radar, bring it up. It isn't just NJPW.

His career in TNA was way too massive to not acknowledge it.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah I'm 40 and if i don't shave i look 20 lmao


I honestly thought you were like twelve


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Dextro said:


> Watch them ban Styles Clash for being too unorthodox


Michelle McCool used it, if she can use it clearly Aj will


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Styles vs Jericho? Cool. What'd I miss? Anybody catch me up?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Jericho is so much slower now. He's getting old.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

To be fair, Jericho is 7 years older than Styles.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*- The theme music that AJ Styles used during his entrance at last night's WWE Royal Rumble pay-per-view was a variation of Ain't No Sunshine by DMX.*
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0125/607023/aj-styles-royal-rumble-theme-music-note/






*HASHTAG DEF JAM, Y'ALL! Haha!*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Why is AJ getting barely any offense here? Did they really chop most of his moveset as well?


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

was waiting or the leapfrog/dropdown/dropkick combo. vintage AJ


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> He improved. The AJ from 02-08 in TNA was a loud hick who only screamed, didn't look into the camera, and messed around. He found himself with age all around.
> 
> The AJ styles without facial or long hair and tats, who screamed in the mic, and used to do flips and shit just to do them without playing to the crowd had no place in WWE
> 
> He really grew as a mic worker, ring worker, and overall in his look. JApan and ROH helped him out a lot ... WWE will get more out of him at 38 than they ever could at 30


I'm not denying any of your points because they're spot-on. What I'm stating was that folks _still_ needlessly rag on his mic work despite the noticeable strides he's made to become a fine talker.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> i kinda hate how they carry on about past accomplishments sooo much, talk about how many years a performer has been around...its petty but i dont need to be reminded of the age/how long the same guys have been doing the same thing


they always did this back in the day too
like when Flair debuted on wWE TV. As long as they are still not doing it a month from now, doing it for his first few matches is fine.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

What the fuck is up with AJ, he's not putting anything on his irish whips. Really odd. Is he hurt or what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the first Raw match I've enjoyed in AGES.

But fuck commericals.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Jericho is seriously gassed.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This match kinda sucks lol.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

This match is everything I could ever want.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Put AJ in there with another face to try and split the crowd sympathies. Vince is a genius.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is just surreal.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jericho has lost about a thousand steps.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This Match is incredible, and this commercial break is stupid


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vintage WWE. Punch Punch Kick.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Not as dynamic a match as I was expecting... Hopefully the pace picks up. Seems to be quietening the crowd a bit as well.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Y2J is the king of strong style!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691801970525523968


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

WWE already ruining aj's moveset.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Neville VS Styles would be a dream match of mine.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ Styles has the most flashy offense in the game so have him sell the whole match, smh.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Why is AJ getting barely any offense here? Did they really chop most of his moveset as well?


of course they did
cant have him more popular than Vince's faves
after all Vince thinks AJ is a vanilla midget just like Bryan


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Watered down ass style Vince makes these guys work. Jesus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They need to just acknowledge where the fuck most people know AJ from. If TNA isn't a threat and not on their radar, bring it up. It isn't just NJPW.


It's so petty, but on the other side you know TNA would bring it up if WWE mentioned them in any way.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm a big TNA and AJ fan but this guy should not touch the World Title in WWE. Dude is pretty small and doesn't have the greatest look. Yeah he is "phenomenal" in the ring but that's about it. Not much personality or mic work. This has always been his scouting report.

Good midcard guy but not world champ.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

AJ's moveset has been changed to a vanilla WWE moveset. Jericho looks extremely slow and looks unwilling to take any kind of offense from AJ.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania! :vince$


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Crasp said:


> What the fuck is up with AJ, he's not putting anything on his irish whips. Really odd. Is he hurt or what?


Looks like AJ is having to slow down his pace for Jericho. 

Y2J looked gassed 5 minutes in.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the still do the commercial live stream on the WWE app?? It used to automatically do it but I legit haven't tried in months maybe a year


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Off topic, if you google some WWE superstars, they have some horrible looking profile photos. 

Roman Reigns
Chris Jericho
Kevin Owens
Dean Ambrose
Xavier Woods


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

People have to realize, this is the first time Aj and Y2J have ever really wrestled each other. It'll take some time to get to know each other's cues. There's also the difference in ring size and, possibly, nerves.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

20 bucks says they've stripped AJ of the styles clash, and he wins this match on a rollup


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This is worth a watch but let's be real... this match is far from incredible LOL

some people...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lone Star said:


> Jericho is so much slower now. He's getting old.


Yeah they don´t have good chemistry so far. When Jericho whipped Styles into the corner you could tell Styles was waiting for the quick follow up clothesline and Jericho did it in slow motion. Looked like Styles would fall asleep in the meantime.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty obvious they were going to limit AJs moveset. Anyone who actually has a moveset, they cutdown. Look at Rollins and Bryan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys, give it more of a chance. They're playing the momentum game. The Slow build.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jericho has taken 95% of the match so far.

AJ has gotten ZERO highlight spots so far in his WWE career.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Hyping AJ as having flashy offense...Force him to sell the entire match.


WWE fucking up already....Already!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I can't wait to hear what the excuses will be for this match sucking.

Booking?
Jericho?
Crowd?
Commentary?


It can't possible be.. :hmm:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's called PACING! Jesus, people! let the match BUILD!

Storytelling is lost on you guys.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Is that someone dressed as Hogan in the front row? Surprised Kevin Dunn hasn't kicked him out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJs first match should have bene against someone like Bo Dallas or R Truth so he could have a squash match and show off his move set.
This Jericho match should have been his fast lane match


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

AJ should be steamrolling through Jericho like Reigns does his opponents. Not constant selling.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Man this crowd is just pathetic. It's like all women and children


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kid. Kidd.. It's a tuna bro! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

these guys are stiffing eachother


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This forum is negative about everything that happens...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Jericho does not look happy at that botch :lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hilariously, this match is still better than 95% of the matches you see on Raw these days.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

God damn, is he going to kill/paralyze someone here on his first Raw?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Match picking up nicely.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did he legit fuck up Jerichos head there
that didnt look good


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Styles needs a haircut. Very distracting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

was it my imagination, or did chris just accidentally sandbag the firemans carry neckbreaker?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

AngryConsumer said:


> Looks like AJ is having to slow down his pace for Jericho.
> 
> Y2J looked gassed 5 minutes in.


Ambrose or Owens vs. Styles would be quite the exciting match.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

antdvda said:


> I'm a big TNA and AJ fan but this guy should not touch the World Title in WWE. Dude is pretty small and doesn't have the greatest look. Yeah he is "phenomenal" in the ring but that's about it. Not much personality or mic work. This has always been his scouting report.
> 
> Good midcard guy but not world champ.


Woah woah woah since when do you have to be 6'5 250 just to qualify as more than a mid carder? It's stupid to make size a barometer of someones ceiling of success. I doubt people that watch it would rather watch a talentless wrestler such as Sheamus over someone like Bryan, Styles, or Rollins.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Braylyt said:


> I can't wait to hear what the excuses will be for this match sucking.
> 
> Booking?
> Jericho?
> ...


This match is great though...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i thought this would be a good first program for AJ, may have been wrong lol

and jericho is develop a Flair torso, saggy tit, weird non-fat but 'large midsection and sides


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Jericho keeps calling him 'kid.'

:clap No one can be an annoying bastard as well as the ayatollah himself :clap


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Beatles123 said:


> It's called PACING! Jesus, people! let the match BUILD!
> 
> Storytelling is lost on you guys.


2016 WWE fans dont want storytelling. High spots and finishers only so the crowd can chant "This is awesome" a few times before a self congratulating "we are awesome" chant


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Best wrestler in the world huh??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

David Klein said:


> AJ Styles has the most flashy offense in the game so have him sell the whole match, smh.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


AJ is selling Jericho as being one of the greats. Which he is supposed to be and he's jobbed his way out of being seen as. Styles looks elite, and he's helping Jericho look elite as well. It's one of those things that bookers look for. Can you sell the other guy in a good victory. He's done it everywhere that he's gone. He's done it again here. I'm loving it, as a huge AJ styles fan.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did something get bleeped out or did something happen to my tv?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Man Jericho can't keep up with AJ at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This match is giving me flashbacks to when Jericho first came in. Stiffing yo ass and then getting repercussions backstage later. 
Because it will happen. Someone is going to complain.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

That hang time though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I didn't know Jericho was so fat


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Stop calling AJ ''Kid''....Motherfuckers.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

What the fuck?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

So nice of the commentators to geninunely put over AJ


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

now THAT's a superman punch people.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

That was much cooler than the Superman Punch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

libertyu9 said:


> was it my imagination, or did chris just accidentally sandbag the firemans carry neckbreaker?


Yeah that is why it looked like Jericho hit his head on Ajs knee


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

reversal intio styles clash


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Doing some ppv level work here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lion Tamer! AND MAGGLE ACTUALLY CALLED IT AS SUCH! :yes


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Turn Jericho heel and give him some escorts..
They can be called the Jeri-Hoes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

libertyu9 said:


> was it my imagination, or did chris just accidentally sandbag the firemans carry neckbreaker?


I think he's just a fat old man. Best he could do.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my! A classic submission spot! Sad wen I'm impressed by one of those in pro wrestling....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh AJ got free of the Walls of Jericho. 

Chris should have used the Liontamer instead, lol.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice kick from AJ.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Not LION TAMER DUMBASS COLE FUCKING ID


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Did something get bleeped out or did something happen to my tv?


They were probably calling spots...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Did something get bleeped out or did something happen to my tv?


Jericho swore at AJ


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Spiral tap?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NICE!!!!

Very good debut.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Fucking roll-up come on! That's only for 2 min divas matches!


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow, no Styles Clash...


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

STYLES CLASH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


NO. A ROLLUP? LAME. WTF


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, Jericho's still got it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Will he ever do the Styles Class?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

roll up finish huh :larry


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

The GOAT wins!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least AJ won. No Styles Clash yet:mj2


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Bizarre said:


> antdvda said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big TNA and AJ fan but this guy should not touch the World Title in WWE. Dude is pretty small and doesn't have the greatest look. Yeah he is "phenomenal" in the ring but that's about it. Not much personality or mic work. This has always been his scouting report.
> ...


Actually that's the way it works in all combat sports. Especially in theatre.

If that was not the case then you could have Calisto be the world heavyweight champ. I was at Rumble, it was not visibly believable AT ALL that Calisto could beat Del Rio. Del Rio looked like a monster next to him. That's some serious suspension or disbeliefe.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

A roll up win in his debut? lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That's the pin?
:ha:ha:ha


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

antdvda said:


> I'm a big TNA and AJ fan but this guy should not touch the World Title in WWE. Dude is pretty small and doesn't have the greatest look. Yeah he is "phenomenal" in the ring but that's about it. Not much personality or mic work. This has always been his scouting report.
> 
> Good midcard guy but not world champ.


I point you to Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero, Daniel Bryan...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is AJ ever going to hit the Styles Clash? lol. He's already failed on two or three attempts in two nights. 

Oh well, at least he went over. Thank heavens.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tfw no styles clash


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They really don't want him hitting the Styles Clash :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great match I wanted to see a styles clash though


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I know Styles came here to get a check before he retired, but goddamn, he looks pitiful next to Jericho. If fucking Chris Jericho looks more buff than you, you ain't going nowhere in the WWE. This fucking sucks. They'll let him win against CJ, but he's here to job. Can't blame him, but I hate dudes that are better than this ending their career this way.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Jericho swore at AJ


I figured something like that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These fuckers and the Styles Clash. WM the 1st day he'll do it.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn. Who called A.J. winning with a roll up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that match was a botch fest because Jericho couldnt keep up with AJ


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

..ok..Who predicted the rollup?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Great match, good psychology. :clap :applause


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

That theme lol.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Way to bury jericho


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

wow someone called it about banning the styles clash and him winning via roll up lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Really wish they wouldn't keep teasing us with the Styles Clash gets my hopes up every time but I know he will never hit it


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Must be saving the Styles Clash for a big moment like they did with Hideo hitting the GTS


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

They are doing the slow burn on the Styles Clash. That's....Who's booking this? This isn't WWE Booking....


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Is Styles ever gonna hit the clash in the wwe lol?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Sick match. Better storytelling than 90% of Raw matches.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ok...pretty decent debut... slightly above average match


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Alright match. Nothing special. If they want to get the guy over let him do some goddamn moves.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Still no Styles Clash?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Seriously no Styles Clash???


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

1st win for AJ!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Building up the "debut" of the Styles Clash, no?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> They need to just acknowledge where the fuck most people know AJ from. If TNA isn't a threat and not on their radar, bring it up. It isn't just NJPW.
> 
> His career in TNA was way too massive to not acknowledge it.


I feel like he'll do it himself in a promo one day.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao

The person who said they won't let him use the Styles Clash. Kudos. 
That's Michelle McCool's move, dur!!

:vince


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit Cole STFU


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, somethings up with the Styles clash.

He went for it three times yesterday, and never used it today.

Maybe they're thinking of giving him a new finisher?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I liked that match even if it had some minor bumps in the road but it was AJ's first actual match in the WWE so its understandable. It's nice that the commentary put over AJ like he was a big deal , its a breath of fresh air on commentary


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> So nice of the commentators to geninunely put over AJ


It's amazing what a difference it makes.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Punch him, Jericho!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If they banned Styles Clash this pussy ass company needs to stop..


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Y2J just got screwed, had AJ down for a 4 count


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

3 star match. Nothing special. Jericho looked 2 steps behind in every way.

Jericho heel turn?


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> ..ok..Who predicted the rollup?


This is bullshit. All of you owe me 20 bucks.

rip styles clash


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is he even going to be allowed to do the Styles Clash here in WWE? Does it even fit WWE safety rules?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap :clap :clap great debut match for Styles on Raw


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I have the right mind to just turn off RAW now, we'll see whats up next. I only came for AJ LOL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Styles Clash? Fuck You, Vince. Can't wait for Roman to win via rollup instead of a finisher.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Seriously, did Jericho spend the night in a back alley somewhere?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

So, I guess WWE is not going to actually allow him to hit the 'Styles Clash'...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> At least AJ won. No Styles Clash yet:mj2


Eh, I'm fine with it. When you put Styles in with the geeks he can Styles Clash them, this was just to intro him to the people who don't know him yet.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

D2theLux said:


> 20 bucks says they've stripped AJ of the styles clash, and he wins this match on a rollup


Well done.

Man, I'm disappointed. No Styles Clash, and the only big move he hit was a springboard clothesline.

Commentary are putting him over big, but I'm not that impressed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

You know what? I would love for Jeff Hardy to come back and do something with AJ.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CoverD said:


> Ambrose or Owens vs. Styles would be quite the exciting match.


Ownes vs Styles>>>> Ambrose vs Styles, Ambrose is only good at hardcore matches


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

please kiss


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That is a beautiful frog splash, could rival eddie's imo.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Prayer Police said:


> Will he ever do the Styles Class?


Save it for a PPV, I like it. Build up the Styles Clash like its a big deal


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ - Jericho at fast lane or Wrestlemania?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Busted out laughing at the "Kiss! Kiss!" chants. Never change wrestling fans, never change.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ went over. Thank God. I was legit concerned.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Swear I just heard some fans chanting for them to kiss


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

I think AJ Styles would get over more with a punk rock theme or something.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

If the styles clash was banned he wouldn't even almost hit it

You don't see Seth Rollins missing the curb stomp. 

He will hit the move sooner rather than later


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, this is insane.

Jericho looks HUGE in front of Styles.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

there's nothing left to watch, spurs warriors on though later


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jericho is getting those Kofi Kingston pecs. :curry2


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice heel turn tease at the end. :mark:

THE GREAT ONE IS HERE :mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm guessing this turns into a match at Fastlane with Y2Jackass as a heel. Hopefully


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Like I said they probably deem Styles Clash too unorthodox.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

They are building to him hitting the styles clash


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Still no Styles Clash?


Itami before he got hurt has been teasing the GTS for months lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Jericho stinks he needs to hang it up if he can't have a better match than that with AJ.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't want Y2J to lose badly.

Dean vs Y2J at WM.

Styles teases the Clash up to WM for a pop.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

It'll come, clearly they're building up his finisher.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

PaulHBK said:


> So, I guess WWE is not going to actually allow him to hit the 'Styles Clash'...


It's his finisher. Calm down. They wouldn't mention it by name if he wasn't using it.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Y2J.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

No complaints, nice match (not great), perfectly fine RAW debut. Commentary was great.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heel Jericho is back...They better not have banned the Styles Clash..How fucking pussy is that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> No Styles Clash? Fuck You, Vince. Can't wait for Roman to win via rollup instead of a finisher.


I'm assuming they're protecting the styles clash, til like Mania or something.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Either they've banned the Styles Clash, which I doubt or they're building it up so it's a big fucking deal when he hits it, which is cool because they never do that with finishers these days


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What if Shane got out the limo :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol that AJ Styles is one small vanilla midget. Will have hard time in WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Asmodeus said:


> I know Styles came here to get a check before he retired, but goddamn, he looks pitiful next to Jericho. If fucking Chris Jericho looks more buff than you, you ain't going nowhere in the WWE. This fucking sucks. They'll let him win against CJ, but he's here to job. Can't blame him, but I hate dudes that are better than this ending their career this way.


Where in the fuck does Jericho have a better body than Styles?
Did you butter or fog your screen?

I guess Matt Hardy is more buff than Rollins.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

People who are saying he won't hit the styles clash never heard of patience or slow burn in booking ....it's a huge move and looks really original in modern day wwe, makes sense they keep teasing it before he it's for a big win either at Fastlane or Mania


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

D2theLux said:


> 20 bucks says they've stripped AJ of the styles clash, and he wins this match on a rollup


If they stripped him of the Styles Clash, they wouldn't mention it at all let alone let him tease it as well as mention it several times. Lets also not forget Michelle McCool of all people , used it as her finisher . AJ will use it, they're just saving it for a PPV because it is such a unique move


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stress *major star *as opposed to AJ, who was just on the screen. I hear you, Vince.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Dextro said:


> Like I said they probably deem Styles Clash too unorthodox.


It used to be Michelle McCool's finisher lol. I doubt it's banned.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hulk Hogan in the car!lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

At least do the Calf Killer. Jeeezus!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

So basically AJ isn't hitting the Styles clash till either Fastlane or Wrestlemania


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> If the styles clash was banned he wouldn't even almost hit it
> 
> You don't see Seth Rollins missing the curb stomp.
> 
> He will hit the move sooner rather than later


Orton has looked for the punt a few times since it was banned.

They could be teasing us until they figure out what his new finisher is.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Overdrive as his finisher in 3....2....1


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I actually like how they're putting it off and making us wait for it rather than just have him do the Styles Clash immediately. It will come and it will be great.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Jericho's ring skills are fading. He's moving slow af


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I was fine with them only teasing the Style's Clash. I have faith they will eventually let him use it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm assuming they're protecting the styles clash, til like Mania or something.


I think you're right. It's like Itami with the GTS in NXT.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

That was the best wrestling match on Raw in ages. I actually cared who won, holy shit! That's what wrestling looks like.

They are saving the Styles Clash for WM and I think they are going to sell it like death (or they really are afraid of lining the halls with broken necks).


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Stress *major star *as opposed to AJ, who was just on the screen. I hear you, Vince.


You usually post intelligent things but I hope your not insinuating that AJ Styles is as big of a star as the Rock?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What if CM Punk in the car!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dare I say the commentary has been...uh...good tonight?


Also, nice to see Vince got D Bry a limo for his return


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Now what? I'm ready to channel surf atm...

Can't top that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> What if Shane got out the limo :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



I'd mark


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

but if it's The Rock they wouldn't be bringing him in a limo and they wouldn't be lauding him like this. Vince loves a surprise Rocky entrance same for undertaker. 

Makes me think they are trolling in a major way.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jericho loses to fandango at WM but is butthurt over losing to Aj Styles.
Logic!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Fucking great match. Both Aj Styles and Jericho looked strong.
And welcome to the wwe Aj Styles. Great/fun Raw thus far!!!


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

AJ is going to be picked by The Authority to Main Event Fastlane. Going to hit Styles Clash tonight on HHH at the confrontation with HHH, Styles, and Reigns.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Stress *major star *as opposed to AJ, who was just on the screen. I hear you, Vince.


Ha, they really should be comparing the two AJ and this major star, but something tells me this star has made a ton of money for Vince.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Major star? Static, then Cult of Personality hit.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

The salt is so real. They're obviously teasing AJ finisher and building up to it. 

Yall some whiney asses :drake1


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Okay, this is insane.
> 
> Jericho looks HUGE in front of Styles.


Yeah. AJ is a small dude. Why I don't think he should be in the World Title picture.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wwffans123 said:


> Hulk Hogan in the car!lol


There is no way Hogan is in that car, That car was BLACK :hogan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice match, though I'm curious as to why they're holding back on having A.J. pull the trigger on the Styles Clash. He's obviously over, as evident by the crowd reactions, his merch selling out almost instantly and his WWE debut at the Rumble hitting almost 1 million views in under 24 hours, so it's not like he needs the Clash to prove that the fans love him.

Plus, even though the Clash and Neutralizer are almost identical, its not like the WWE even actually cares about Cesaro enough to prevent A.J. from using it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Great match (imo).

Psychology. Learn it, kids.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did anyone notice how long it took for them to call the Pele?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was fucking fantastic!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> I think you're right. It's like Itami with the GTS in NXT.


I think it would be cool if they pull the trigger at WM after a heated and well built feud. I'm confident a WM crowd would bat shit for it.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Randy Orton in the car


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Bizarre said:


> I think AJ Styles would get over more with a punk rock theme or something.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S1wdfcuRrs


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

who the hell are these jabronis?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sasha Banks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

French Announcers but not spanish announcers...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> What if Shane got out the limo :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


It will suck if it's not either Shane, Linda McMahon, HBK, The Rock, Goldberg, Eric Bischoff, CM Punk (lol yeah right), Stone Cold and that's all I can think of.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Lol extra table. Someone's going through it.

SASHA!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

SASHA!


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

wwffans123 said:


> What if CM Punk in the car!


Woah we wish! I would pinch myself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd ain't popping big for anyone tonight. Certainly not as good as last night. Not even close.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Sasha coming out by herself :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol Brock Lesnar guy was really loving Sasha Banks' music


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Wouldn't surprise me if Vince is scared shitless of the Styles Clash and doesn't want Styles using it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:cole, get back to me when RAW is offered in Portuguese and I don't even speak it!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can we talk about how I love the French commentators.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

They wouldn't even let him tease the Styles Clash if he wasn't allowed to use it..use your brains.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would the Styles Clash be banned? The opponent don't land on his head like a pile driver.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> If they stripped him of the Styles Clash, they wouldn't mention it at all let alone let him tease it as well as mention it several times. Lets also not forget Michelle McCool of all people , used it as her finisher . AJ will use it, they're just saving it for a PPV because it is such a unique move


I really hope you're right.

I sincerely hope they're just teasing us so we lost hope of ever seeing it and it's even more special when he finally hits it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Yess! Sasha!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Divas...Well, going to go warm up some lasagna.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Boss in the house!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasha with no Naomi or Tamina in sight, as it should be


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sasha's lips....good lord...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

From Styles to Sasha!!

Best RAW in ages!


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

MR-Bolainas said:


> French Announcers but not spanish announcers...


Whats wrong with that?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Sasha has a permanently sad/im about to cry look on her face. She has sad eyes.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

YAS SASHA :woo


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> There is no way Hogan is in that car, That car was BKACK :hogan


He's probably in a white Hummer looking to run into something :russo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So she got rid of her jobber friends?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S1wdfcuRrs


Good luck prying that from TNA's cold, dead (LOL), fingers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky about to get buried now. Legitimately, after getting over.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Pretty good debut match by styles, kinda crazy how jericho got to do the deed since he had all those debut troubles. Talk about a complete 180


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice Becky vs Sasha, this should be happening at fast lane but it will be great. Hopefully it goes to a double DQ


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

after last night. this crowd is what reigns is to ambrose.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Glad to see the Boss is back.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Vince is scared shitless of the Styles Clash and doesn't want Styles using it.


He didn't seem scared with Michelle McCool using it


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I do love Becky's entrance


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Sasha with no Naomi or Tamina in sight, as it should be


Naomi is injured


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> I think you're right. It's like Itami with the GTS in NXT.


Yeah, he didn't use the GTS til like months later. I went a little crazy when they finally decided to let him use it :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Gee I wonder who's gonna win.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Major star? Static, then Cult of Personality hit.


I'd cry, not so much in happiness but because he would have gone back on all of his words. it's highly unlikely. 


SAAAASSSSHHHAAAAAA!!!

now, lets have Becky beat the piss out of her for kicking her out of the ring last night otherwise Becky and all her good work has been buried and it's not relevant anymore, which is sad for her. (I don't think Becky can be successfully buried but her work in the past month can be)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't deal with Sasha. 
her hair color it looks like Telly from sesame street had a bad night and puked on it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

So glad the Bellas are off tv


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Becky!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

May as well change her name to Becky Bryan with the way they are treating her. Probably losing to Sasha.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Styles should at least use the calf killer and why on earth is he face right now...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Sasha's lips....good lord...


Perfect DSLs on her.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Becky is great but really need to change her style.Just look so stupid.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i know some people love these two, but i just cant buy it, the attitudes, posturing, etc. it 'feels' like an act


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Let's go Becky!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Still love Becky.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Becky about to get buried now. Legitimately, after getting over.


Hopefully it ends in a DQ or something.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Sasha looks like the type of chick I'd drop $100 at the strip. So fucking hot.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

All this shit commentating over one little remark..
This commentating team is about fucking 10th fiddle..


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lets be real here, Jericho was gassed 2 minutes into the match. AJ was having to slow EVERYTHING down and that caused some sloppiness. I'm actually embarrassed for Jericho as he is one of my all time favorites. If he isn't going to stay in better shape, he best just stick with his band and call it a career. 

Still, as far as Raw goes that was a classic ha. No more Jericho for AJ. I wanted it, I got it, I regret wanting it. Jericho doesn't have the gas to keep up with AJ.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> :cole, get back to me when RAW is offered in Portuguese and I don't even speak it!


You don't want that. Commentary over here was absolutely dreadful. So dreadful that there's no portuguese commentary anymore (well, because no-one in Portugal watches wrestling anymore, really, but they're absolute shit).


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Their hairs look like wigs. I don't get why they color them like that, looks awful.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sasha and Becky's face and bodies...

:trips5


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Where in the fuck does Jericho have a better body than Styles?
> Did you butter or fog your screen?
> 
> I guess Matt Hardy is more buff than Rollins.


Oh, I'm sorry, did you not notice that fucking Jericho's arms are bigger than AJ Styles? Yeah it's a thing. Why the hell is he even in the ring with Jericho? Stupid first match.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

D2theLux said:


> I really hope you're right.
> 
> I sincerely hope they're just teasing us so we lost hope of ever seeing it and it's even more special when he finally hits it.


Lets just wait this one out a little. I don't think they'd take that away from him , its a move he's used his entire career and really only hurt 2-3 guys with it from what I can remember


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sasha's ass is getting phatter, she eating that cornbread boiiiiiiiii


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this ref has the worst (best?) facial expressions


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> They wouldn't even let him tease the Styles Clash if he wasn't allowed to use it..use your brains.


Owens teased the package piledriver for a few weeks and never used it so maybe somebody should shut their trap.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> So glad the Bellas are off tv


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The muppets :lol: JBL is hilarious


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> i know some people love these two, but i just cant buy it, the attitudes, posturing, etc. it 'feels' like an act


they re the two best female wrestlers on the roster


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Perfect DSLs on her.


This lucky sumbitch tho...


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Can anyone tell me this refs name? His facial expressions are amazing out there!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bavak said:


> Either they've banned the Styles Clash, which I doubt or they're building it up so it's a big fucking deal when he hits it, which is cool because they never do that with finishers these days


A side effect no doubt of everyone kicking out of every finisher and most of them meaning nothing anymore.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

WWE coming up with a new finisher for Styles...THE SUPER KICK!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Becky about to get buried now. Legitimately, after getting over.


I hope not :kd 

I would like to see a triple threat match for the Divas championship at WM with Becky/Charlotte/Sasha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Can anyone tell me this refs name? His facial expressions are amazing out there!


He's a brotha, brother - HH


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

MM10 said:


> Lets be real here, Jericho was gassed 2 minutes into the match. AJ was having to slow EVERYTHING down and that caused some sloppiness. I'm actually embarrassed for Jericho as he is one of my all time favorites. If he isn't going to stay in better shape, he best just stick with his band and call it a career.
> 
> Still, as far as Raw goes that was a classic ha. No more Jericho for AJ. I wanted it, I got it, I regret wanting it. Jericho doesn't have the gas to keep up with AJ.


This..It was night and day compared to his NJPW matches..Y2J probably did gas.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> this ref has the worst (best?) facial expressions


Black ref is best.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why was Charlotte wearing the belt? lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Where is Paige??!!??!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looking like a triple threat feud, nice


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday Night DQ!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

The refs facial reactions are distracting me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better than a loss. Still sucks that she's been tossed aside, though, but whatevs. It is just the Divas.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

id love a match of Charlotte, vs Becky, vs Sasha vs Paige at WM for the title


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Better an interference than another Becky tap out.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that's one way to not have a clean win.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Becky has gotten so over, only to be pushed back down the card. 

Why would Charlotte interrupt Becky losing a match via Bank Statement? Makes no sense.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Triple Threat match :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sign in crowd: "Topless" 

:booklel:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Charlotte is the most over heel lol


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Lol at people thinking Styles won't be allowed to use the styles clash they wouldn't have him try for it unless he was eventually gonna hit it. Also lol at suggesting WWE give TNA free pub.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cole never calls Natural Selection by its name


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking it'll be a triple threat at fast lane.. They should be awesome tbh.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Where is Paige??!!??!


Who cares ? I hope she never comes back


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Good ending triple threat on the way


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Charlotte looks to much like ric jeezus


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

damn poor Becky, her career is now dead


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Charlotte gets great heat.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I hope they do make the Triple threat for fast lane.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

A GOOD DIVAS SEGMENT ON RAW!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> they re the two best female wrestlers on the roster


probably. but i was referring to the personas.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have to admit,Tonight Raw is The best in a while.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Allrighty


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Black ref is best.


Isn't it Teddy Long's son? I thought I read somewhere that he was a ref.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I wanna see Charlotte vs Natalya in a PPV


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

These three are great workers, now only if they can get Kharma back.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

More "Comedy"...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A women 3 way match coming at Fastlane


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Owens teased the package piledriver for a few weeks and never used it so maybe somebody should shut their trap.


Owens never teased it, he used an entirely different move with the same setup. A good chunk of Styles' appeal is in his devastating finisher..and the same move has been used by a former diva. So take your own advice and shut your mouth.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

A good segment, yay.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goldust still has tourettes?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> Becky has gotten so over, only to be pushed back down the card.
> 
> Why would Charlotte interrupt Becky losing a match via Bank Statement? Makes no sense.


Did you watch the RR last night lol

that will tell you why


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Can anyone tell me this refs name? His facial expressions are amazing out there!


Darrick Moore I think


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BOOKDUST PART 2!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker and Goldust part II. Wowzers.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ should wrestle Neville on Smackdown.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Right decision to set up a triple threat. Charlotte standing tall, about 14 hands high.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Truth and Goldy the Superstars team
Henry and Swagger the Main Event tag team

Good to see them off Hulu and on USA for once


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

I love goldust and r truth


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goldust and Truth :lol:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goldust still selling that 13 year old electrocution bit!

:booklel:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm still not over Truth climbing up the ladder at the Royal Rumble :maury


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Goldust is still selling the electrocuted shit lol.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

R-Truth and Goldust LOL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Truth and Goldust?

Sounds hilarious to me!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Hahahahahahahah dammit Truth lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO TRUTH IS THE GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This segment is awful.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Goldust is such a great actor.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

This is the first Raw I've watched in over 3 months. It's not perfect but it's not terrible


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ROFL truth


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Hahaha Truth is fucking fantastic


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

R-Truth and Golddust?? 

Please God yes!!!!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Best part of Raw so far


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this got weird all of a sudden.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This really is 2003 now isn't it..


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Truth and Goldust tag team. :lol implying Goldust is a ******. Bravo, Truth. Bravo.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

That Divas title used to look good when it first was fabricated but now it looks stupid. Bring back a prestigious looking title instead of a my little pony inspired looking title.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

RTruth fighting dem temptations


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, Truth & Goldust could be an awesome team.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes R-Truth and Golddust (with that weird shit again)!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tourette's goldust is back.... Jeez.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

There's always Darren :shrug


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That was a COMEDY GOLD segment! OMFG!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truth is awesome. He wont be sticking his chocolate in Dustin's peanut butter.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

lol Kane is rehired all of a sudden...


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Golden truth..I dig it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO !!!!!!!!!!! ROFL :lol: that's was some funny stuff


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my god that was fucking hysterical. Golden Truth


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

...Korne vs Wyatt....Ok. What else is on?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth in the house! :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao this is great. 

:maury


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Naomi is injured


Still lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please put them together.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Vince just can't help himself. Two great segment/matches followed up by that. :ugh2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

truth dust
tru dust

trust


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Golden Truth :reneelel


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

A Kane match next... changes channel...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> probably. but i was referring to the personas.


Most of the roster is like that , especially on the mens side.

its the stupid writers.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That was a funny skit, in a weird way.

Just dust Booker T off to be their manager. :ha


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

fuckin goldust is timeless, man. doing the same thing he did with booker 12 years ago, and it'll most likely be a success again.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

50 Shades of Ain't Gettin Laid said:


> *Excellent promo by Triple H. He got some Roman Reigns chants going too. He's the greatest heel of all time for a reason :hunter.*


*Triple H is good, great even, there is no denying that. However he is not the greatest heel of all time, that distinction belongs to Vince.*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

My fuckin link cut out. What happened with goldust and truth?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Golden Truth......LMAO


----------



## Joeisgod (Nov 1, 2012)

What a great Raw so far. Every angle, match, and segment served an purpose. Making these 3 hours go by fast. If every Raw was like this I would tune in every week.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

I remember when they actually pushed truth and he got over and john cena ended that shit


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *BOOKDUST PART 2!*


Vince better let them take that shit and run! They could be fantastic together.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I've missed backstage segments involving people who aren't in the authority. Just two wrestlers goofing around.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bavak said:


> Would you rather see AJ vs Truth? No, not every single match needs a build or storyline


I understand it's not realistic to expect. But a match as big as Y2J vs AJ deserves a long build imo.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Yes, Truth & Goldust could be an awesome team.


They have done it on Superstars successfully. They have solid chemistry and yeah there is the whole Book/Goldy thing. 

Swagger and Henry have recently been on Main Event at the same time working well together and even dressing alike. 

I like them experimenting like that on Hulu


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> A Kane match next... changes channel...


Time to clean my kitten's litter box...


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Lets give credit WWE KNOCKING IT OUT OF PARK TONIGHT SO FAR.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Perfect DSLs on her.


Yes sir. Good minds think alike


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd love to see Golden Truth, as long as they were given plenty of comedy segments, new Booker and Goldust


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane vs Bray










FUCKKKKK


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Jericho is getting those Kofi Kingston pecs. :curry2


I think he tore them


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Sasha's lips....good lord...


could duck a mean sick :wall


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Hillbilly Jesus vs. DEATH, boy is that a match I didn't ever want to see again.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> My fuckin link cut out. What happened with goldust and truth?


Goldust wanted to get it in Truths ass but Truth didn't want any of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I might be getting too old for this shit if people legit found that segment to be comedic gold.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Golden Truth......LMAO


Yes! It writes itself basically.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Bray better ruin Kane but no doubt it'll just end up in Wyatt Family fuckery


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

As always Truth being the funniest part of any show he is on.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> I remember when they actually pushed truth and he got over and john cena ended that shit


I remember Truth was a believable mid card Heel smoking cigarette's and talking shit.


Good old days.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> Lets give credit WWE KNOCKING IT OUT OF PARK TONIGHT SO FAR.


Save Flo Rida, a good show so far.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Soo Rock shows up and referees the match bt Reigns and Triple H at Mania?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That guy was in Mrs. Doubtfire!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't control myself from slow dancing when Wyatt's music comes on.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it weird that I turned off the lights in my living room and activated my phone's flashlight?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

This show has been good besides Flo Rida's rap and the authority begging for a response, sure.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Owens never teased it, he used an entirely different move with the same setup. A good chunk of Styles' appeal is in his devastating finisher..and the same move has been used by a former diva. So take your own advice and shut your mouth.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. He wasn't teasing it at ALLLLLLLLL. My bad. Why would I ever think he was teasing it. he just for the first time in his 10 year career did a move with a similar set up and no allusions were meant at all. 

How could I have been so stoopid. fpalm


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

They would feed Kane to Wyatt!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Finally WWE is using the girls [No young women] to there fullest.
3 distinctly talented women. But it needs a 4th [Gee i wonder who]-[?].

And the golden truth..PLEASE MAKE THAT HAPPEN!!!
Looks like Goldie and Truth have great on-screen chemistry. And Wyatt is going to make this
match with Kane much more bearable.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> I remember Truth was a believable mid card Heel smoking cigarette's and talking shit.
> 
> 
> Good old days.


Poor lil jimmy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another heatless, meaningless match coming right up!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I might be getting too old for this shit if people legit found that segment to be comedic gold.


Nope, but it was entertaining at least, yet i think it opens doors to stuff that could be really funny.


Ouuuu, does Ambrose start his feud proper with Jericho tomorrow night, hope so.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

that bray entrance looks great in HD


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

As long as we get a mini truth, I'm for it.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Does anyone know if the crowd is told prior to Bray entering to get their phones out?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

So, Bray to go over Kane CLEAN here to help build him for Brock? Maybe? Or do you think they want to set the stage as being a match against Bray is a match against the whole Wyatt family?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Danjo1986 said:


> Soo Rock shows up and referees the match bt Reigns and Triple H at Mania?


I guarantee you this is what happens.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Man I hope its Orton..... But it will be the rock and Cole will commentate like :woo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here comes our next DQ match ending of the night.. Already...


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Darrick Moore I think


Thanks man


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuck outta here with that Highlight Reel :mjout I'm sooo happy I don't watch ShitDown anymore.

Tank, bitch. TAAAANNK.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Wyatt needs to be champion before his gimmick ever gets stale.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fuck was that music


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

So how are the Wyatt's getting away with basically calling themselves 4 horsemen


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait, other things happened in the Royal Rumble outside of Roman Reigns? :kappa3


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

wait a minute....Brock and Brothers of Destruction vs Wyatt Family?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction for Bray.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Wyatts are here. Back to women's tennis.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Time for Kane to out work Wyatt


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Why this crap again? Please don't tell me they're going to reignite their crappy feud.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Danjo1986 said:


> Soo Rock shows up and referees the match bt Reigns and Triple H at Mania?


No. Rock manages Reigns while McMahon's manage Game. Fuckery ensues. Glass shatters. Reigns stands tall next to Austin and Rock as new champion. 

Dreadful.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> Lets give credit WWE KNOCKING IT OUT OF PARK TONIGHT SO FAR.


They are booking a sensible programme. This does not equate to knocking it out of the park.

Unless of course you have very low expectations for Raw each week. Which would be understandable.

Knocking it out of the park was every single Raw from Mid 1997 - Mid 2001.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Kane without dat Undertaker boost...won't be a match for Bray.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Is it just me or was Jericho looking bloated as hell? Guy through his career has kept himself in good shape particularly that sick shape he had in his early honest man days and a few years ago with his shredded look, so it was weird to see albeit he is aging. Was that just me?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bray just doesn't do it for me. I really hope he doesn't become a wwe champion.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else hear a remix for the Wyatt's theme?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray versus Brock isn't interesting, it would have to be a 4 v 1 match to give bray a chance. In 1 v 1 matches bray has consistently looked weak and no threat.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Danjo1986 said:


> Soo Rock shows up and referees the match bt Reigns and Triple H at Mania?


Christ. 

Just now thought of this.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I'm calling it now, the star returning tonight is D Bry and he challenges Nakamura at WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The show is alittle better when it's not ENTIRELY based on ONE guy, isn't it?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A good Ahh-Troof + The return of Tourette's Goldust = A tag team with enough lulz to rival The New Day?!? :wee-bey

I'd be down with that, but I'd much rather see Goldust snap Stardust back into being Cody.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Why don't heels poke eyes anymore?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe Kane can impress The Authority and we can get another EPIC Kane/HHH feud


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> No reaction for Bray.


Not a lot of reaction for anything tonight. Crazy how different the post Wrestlemania Miami crowd is from this one. Mostly soccer moms and pre-teens in the crowd. Jericho got nothing, AJ got a few noises, Bray got nothing, Kane always gets nothing, Vince got nothing, HHH got a few noises....

Sometimes the crowds are just like this. Its been a good show, though.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Bavak said:


> Does anyone know if the crowd is told prior to Bray entering to get their phones out?


idk, but im suprised they havent starting selling 'firefly' glowsticks (maybe they do)


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose and Reigns on Jerichos talk segment. Gee I wonder what the main event for Fast Lane is?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MyaTheBee said:


> I remember Truth was a believable mid card Heel smoking cigarette's and talking shit.
> 
> 
> Good old days.


He screwed himself. In the main event at MSH vs Rock and Cena, then fail a piss test. Heis generally well liked though. 

Half the time, I wish we could see him and Miz together as Awesome Truth again as they played off one another so well


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Perfect time to cut to commerical as the fans start to chant We Want Lesnar.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

How dare they go to break during a "We Want Lesnar" chant.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Wyatt should squash Kane tbh...


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing who returns later tonight


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I hope the match ends during the commercial just to stem the whiny stream of tears over Kane..


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

We want Lesnar chants :lol

Part timing is such bullshit.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

"We want Lesnar" chants there at the end :lol

Also if Bray's gonna be credible against the Beast shouldn't he just kick the shit out of Kane in five seconds?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

"We want AJ" He really is gonna become the next Daniel Bryan. Vince is gonna hate him.


----------



## Ryan0rz (Apr 30, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Is it just me or was Jericho looking bloated as hell? Guy through his career has kept himself in good shape particularly that sick shape he had in his early honest man days and a few years ago with his shredded look, so it was weird to see albeit he is aging. Was that just me?


He has looked like this before, in the mid 2000's. Dude seems to struggle with his weight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bavak said:


> Does anyone know if the crowd is told prior to Bray entering to get their phones out?


:maury

Nah man, it's just a thing now that caught on.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

all in all... said:


> idk, but im suprised they havent starting selling 'firefly' glowsticks (maybe they do)


They definitely should if they don't already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We Want Lesnar chants. :lol They so fucked Bray with his booking in the Cena, Taker, and Reigns feuds. All on WWE. But throwing him in a meaningless, heatless match with Kane ought to do the trick!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Off Topic: Is anyone interested in seeing the Social Outcast group appear on Up Up Down Down? 


I know Slater and Axel appeared but I haven't seen Bo and Adam Rose on there yet.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> I'm calling it now, the star returning tonight is D Bry and he challenges Nakamura at WM.


Giving Bryan a limo and hyping up a "major return?" 

Yea, this definitely ISN'T happening.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Is it just me or was Jericho looking bloated as hell? Guy through his career has kept himself in good shape particularly that sick shape he had in his early honest man days and a few years ago with his shredded look, so it was weird to see albeit he is aging. Was that just me?


I don't know about bloated but he just looks really dense :lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> Maybe Kane can impress The Authority and we can get another EPIC Kane/HHH feud


Katie Vick is in better shape than Kane nowadays so why not.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> "We want AJ" He really is gonna become the next Daniel Bryan. Vince is gonna hate him.


Dude, they were saying "We Want Lesnar".


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> He screwed himself. In the main event at MSH vs Rock and Cena, then fail a piss test. Heis generally well liked though.
> 
> Half the time, I wish we could see him and Miz together as Awesome Truth again as they played off one another so well


Was never going over there! It's just crazy how him and miz where pushed hard then their after thoughts now


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> I remember Truth was a believable mid card Heel smoking cigarette's and talking shit.
> 
> 
> Good old days.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hollywood 'Tista to show up on RAW and challenge HHH.

That 2 year old storyline follow up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Randy savage guy :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bray is not happy with the cosplayers in the front row.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> We Want Lesnar chants. :lol They so fucked Bray with his booking in the Cena, Taker, and Reigns feuds. All on WWE. But throwing him in a meaningless, heatless match with Kane ought to do the trick!


Bray building a match by himself for the second year in a row..shame.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Giving Bryan a limo and hyping up a "major return?"
> 
> Yea, this definitely ISN'T happening.


its rock (spanish team spoiled it)


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

LOL the cosplaying dudes stealing the show 

AND YOU CAN SEE SECURITY ON THE WAY OVER TO THEM LOL


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> :maury
> 
> Nah man, it's just a thing now that caught on.


I get that it's caught on and people know Bray is coming out, just thought maybe they're told just to be sure that people actually do it


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

Look at those cosplayers, brother!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kane rolled too early. Nearly tripped Bray the fuck up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hollywood 'Tista to show up on RAW and challenge HHH.
> 
> That 2 year old storyline follow up.


I could dig that.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Hukster on the crowd


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you for clarifying it was Demon Kane in the match Cole, was starting to think maybe it was Concessions Kane


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Randy Savage.

The 1 true GOAT.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> its rock (spanish team spoiled it)


What did they say.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The guy in the front dressed as Randy Savage :lol


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Crowd shitting all over this match. 

This is why Wyatt shouldn't have jobbed out to Cena and Taker. Idiots.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Is it weird that I turned off the lights in my living room and activated my phone's flashlight?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Randy Savage took over this match :lmao Security is coming to tell him to sit down and shut up.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How long will it take for them to kick out the cosplayers?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Dude, they were saying "We Want Lesnar".


You sure? I'm pretty sure I heard them saying they wanted AJ right before the commercial break.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> As long as we get a mini truth, I'm for it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Crowd giving guy in front row with Savage costume chants!

:booklel"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That Savage guy :lol. Crowd booing at the security :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans are trolling now with Randy Savage chants. :lol


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Randy savage guy :mark:


Why did old man river security guard go over there?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow. A match SO bad that even a shitty crowd shits on it.

It's like shitception. A shit match in a torrent of shit spewed from a shit crowd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are chanting 'You Suck' at Security. :ha


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lmaoooo at that guy in front row


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I remember when he used to come to the ring singing...


Oh you didn't know you better call somebody... the D.O. Double.G. & K-Qwik, we get rowdy.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Bray really lacks in the ring when he can't do a hardcore/street fight. HE just doesn't work well.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Come on Glenn.. Vince doesn't give a fuck about you! Come to the temple! Get your proper respect again!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hulk Hogan said:


> What did they say.


hola amigos rock is coming back ole ole


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh this crowd is ignoring this match in a big way, too busy cheering for Randy Savage sitting in the front row lol ... they are soooooooooooooo getting moved.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Protecting Kane in 2016 lol


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


Booker Wee!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No, the authority probably was even watching that shit match.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan to return and save Kane????


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

where is Dean Ambrose dammit?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman is so WOAT.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm guessing it's Rock that returns. They are in Miami, after all.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Just fire Bray. Get Harper out of this trash gimmick.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Goldusto said:
> 
> 
> > its rock (spanish team spoiled it)
> ...


Something like " I heard the rock will come back soon maybe even today" 

Kind of lame


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Kane got his ass whooped.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wyatt's looking strong?

Must be Mania season, so who's the lucky main event level face that gets to go over Wyatt despite not needing it in the slightest bit?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The Rock is here....Eh


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kane is useless without Seth Rollins. 


Corporate Kane.... 


Kane is also useless without Paul Bearer


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> They are booking a sensible programme. This does not equate to knocking it out of the park.
> 
> Unless of course you have very low expectations for Raw each week. Which would be understandable.
> 
> Knocking it out of the park was every single Raw from Mid 1997 - Mid 2001.


1st calm down. I was referring to how everything so far made sense and had meaning. I have high standards. But comparing this to last few months They're doing alot better.So please chill and try analyzing something more important then 1 opinion .


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Stylles said:


> "Here's a guy who has become an important part of Total Divas..."
> 
> Cole just buried Ziggler more than Vince could ever.


*I don't watch or pay attention, why is Ziggler on Total Divas?*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Goodbye Kane and you know it's The Rock :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

damn...I was kinda hoping for a Team Hell No reunion


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Shane,,,,,,,


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jesus, this mystery return must love their limo!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee. I wonder if it's Rock? Does WWE really think people don't know? They literally can't fool or surprise anyone these days.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Daemon_Rising said:


> They are booking a sensible programme. This does not equate to knocking it out of the park.
> 
> Unless of course you have very low expectations for Raw each week. Which would be understandable.
> 
> Knocking it out of the park was every single Raw from Mid 1997 - Mid 2001.


It does seem like things are making better sense tonight.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

It's prolly someone stupid in the limo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Has Miz been on Raw in a couple of weeks? I could see them swerving everyone and have him in the limo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good they have dispatched Rich Brennan to find out who's in the limo

:reneelel


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger trying to read hahaha..



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

DBY PLEASE. 

FUCK WHOEVER ELSE.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

The only big return I'd mark out for:


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> You sure? I'm pretty sure I heard them saying they wanted AJ right before the commercial break.


I'm sure. You can also check other posts.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

"look how long that limo is" Yeah, it's a fucking limo JBL, you used to use one in your entrance remember?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Pointless divas match...Korne/Wyatt...how will they top that? I know..Big Slow eating a buffet and farting....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I WISH!*


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> It's prolly someone stupid in the limo


I wouldn't call The Rock stupid...That's kind of mean.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Natis Cole said:


> Protecting Kane in 2016 lol


Is it Lesnar vs Bray one on one or Team Lesnar vs Wyatt Family at mania?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Why did old man river security guard go over there?


Probably told him to chill the fuck out or something. Not sure.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *I don't watch or pay attention, why is Ziggler on Total Divas?*


Make some of the macho ones like Charlotte look more effeminate and womanly


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> hola amigos rock is coming back ole ole


Lmao :maury


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Bray really lacks in the ring when he can't do a hardcore/street fight. HE just doesn't work well.


That's because he practically NEVER gets an important match. Randomly working Kane on RAW?? What the fuck is interesting about that? Kane sucks, Kane has zero heat or momentum right now, Kane's career is over. It's just some bullshit filler match.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Rock's returns are almost in the same league as Jericho now. "Hey look, it's me again" just isn't an angle when it's done by the same people so often.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Gee. I wonder if it's Rock? Does WWE really think people don't know? They literally can't fool or surprise anyone these days.


They ruin them all with social media.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> 1st calm down. I was referring to how everything so far made sense and had meaning. I have high standards. But comparing this to last few months They're doing alot better.So please chill and try analyzing something more important then 1 opinion .


Cal down?

Love it lol. I'm great, thanks.

THey are doing better lol, and booking sensibly, thats what I said. I am only discussing with you the realities of the situation of Raw.. I'm not upset but thanks for showing concern?

It really sounds like you got butthurt about my comment, not the other way around?

Enjoy your evening, and maybe follow your own advice sweetheart


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE interviewer guy just opens the limo door and Bryan is sitting there getting sucked off by Steph and fingering Brie


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What if its Batista? :wee-bey


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Why did old man river security guard go over there?


fans were having fun


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Kane is useless without Seth Rollins.
> 
> 
> Corporate Kane....
> ...


Kane is pretty damn useless in general.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *I WISH!*


:banderas


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Wyatt's looking strong?
> 
> Must be Mania season, so who's the lucky main event level face that gets to go over Wyatt despite not needing it in the slightest bit?


Brock.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder why D Bry isn't getting out of the limo


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Going to be a troll by The Authority with this limo and then Rock comes out to save Roman from a LoN beating to close the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

all in all... said:


> NormanSmiley4life said:
> 
> 
> > Why did old man river security guard go over there?
> ...


Not on my watch :vince8


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bubba Chuck said:


> What if its Batista? :wee-bey


I would mark the fuck out.

They owe him a title win.

He quit on HHH.

Story.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> *Pointless divas match*...Korne/Wyatt...how will they top that? I know..Big Slow eating a buffet and farting....


How the fuck was it pointless? It pushed the story line forward.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Rock coming to put the Big Dog over on the mic.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bow Down to the king....


the w W e HeAvywEight CHamPioN of the World!


*Terra Ryzing*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Have The Rock come out then Bryan interrupts him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You could see the Randy Savage guy standing up in the background and soaking in the chants when they started, pretty sure security went to tell him to sit down and stop causing a scene, drawing that "You suck" chant from the audience. WWE is so against fun that it's ridiculous. This isn't the first time they've had incidents shutting down fans for dressing up.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you really think The Rock would be getting that treatment from the authority though, storyline-wise ... not that they give a shit about that of course.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Kane is useless without Seth Rollins.
> 
> 
> Corporate Kane....
> ...


...and The Undertaker

...and Rob Van Dam

...and any other partner that made him look good.

Can't remember the last time he was a viable threat. Maybe it was that time he had an obsession with frying Shane McMahon's testicles.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I will be pissed if it's the rock to be honest


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Cal down?
> 
> Love it lol. I'm great, thanks.
> 
> ...


Anytime WWE doesn't have a Raw that is complete shit and is just one iota better than usual, you will run into "This Raw has been great!" posts. I think people are just used to nothing but shit on a consistent basis. :lol Happens all the time on here.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow these wrestlemania theme songs the last couple of years have been terrible.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Brock.


Yup. And Strowman is possibly lined up for Undertaker too.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It hurts that it won't be D-Bry  

I'd rather they just announce that it was The Rock before the show. Just gets your hopes up.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

The spanish announcers just announced that the rock is here


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

The Days Away promo for Mania always makes me smile admittedly.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's much more fun if you pretend it's D Bry


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Cal down?
> 
> Love it lol. I'm great, thanks.
> 
> ...


Sweethart? Lol im not gay lol.

Nor am i a girl but of course you assume.How predictable.
Lol please continue watching raw before you further make an ass of yourself .


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wrestlemania is 69 days away....heh heh heh.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> I'm sure. You can also check other posts.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rather have the Miz instead of the Rock


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz trolling :lmao

Who's the real star?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Miz

fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Knew it.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Lmao the miz


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

umm fail LMAO


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

LMFAO MIZ. Hahahahahahahaha :maury

Pure gold.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Trolled!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I gotta rep whoever called the miz


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Hahahaha the Miz


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It actually is The Miz :ha


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

OMFG...WHO CALLED THE MIZ BEING IN THE LIMO...LMAO


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> Rock coming to put the Big Dog over on the mic.


It won't work, it could be harmful to him to do so.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Miz LOL


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Booo


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Thank you for clarifying it was Demon Kane in the match Cole, was starting to think maybe it was Concessions Kane


Well, Kane in any incarnation is nothing more than a jobber :shrug


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Who called that! Lo miz


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like we'll never seen Bryan again


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Rock! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, who called Miz? :lel


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL Rock


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Flying nun.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *I don't watch or pay attention, why is Ziggler on Total Divas?*


He's now a part of the Divas division.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Hey Daniel Bryan, are you coming back?


Oh well...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"HI! its me, the Rock! i drove here in a truck!"


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why are people excited for this?


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Why would the rock need a limo anyways


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha great great entrance.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

[[Reigns intensifies]]


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

God damn, thought that was Austin for a second!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Rock driving Stone Cold's gimmick. Had me marking for a second.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RICK ROSS


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Rocky is in the house!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Rick Ross? Pretty sure that's Mark Henry


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Anytime WWE doesn't have a Raw that is complete shit and is just one iota better than usual, you will run into "This Raw has been great!" posts. I think people are just used to nothing but shit on a consistent basis. :lol Happens all the time on here.


I think she got confused about the usage of the word "you" which was used figuratively and not personally.

Some people don't understand English and you still have to explain context to them.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Rick Ross just hanging out in parking garages


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Has Miz been on Raw in a couple of weeks? I could see them swerving everyone and have him in the limo.


LOL HE WAS


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Saw the truck and briefly got excited with a glimor of hope for Austin who Id 30 times rather see but of course Rocky time.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

...and my hopes of Daniel Bryan have been dashed. :mj2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, when I saw that truck, I thought it was Stone Cold.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:maury "Park the Rock's truck!" 

That's star power for you right there. :mark: Rocky! Rocky! Rocky!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great to see The Rock


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW Ricky has lot of alot of weight. Well done Ross


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wish they'd left it as a Miz Limo reveal troll...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Henry getting fat :lol


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Look at that old ass laptop


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Rocky's on drugs


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They had Rick Ross in the arena and let Flo rap?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Rock being a douchebag :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha all I can see whenever the rock and big show are together are all the times Rocky owned his ass on the mic :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL This is great, just keep the camera on Rock for an hour while he walks around backstage burying people to their faces


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol Show is still bitter about RR 00


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why are they trolling poor Big Show? I want to give Show a hug now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MR-Bolainas said:


> [[Reigns intensifies]]


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh hello Miz, you're that guy I buried 5 years ago


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can the Rock stop, please? :deandre


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Rick Ross and Big Show. :ann1


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What era is that laptop from?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rock making Big Show cry :reneelel


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rocky please stop, you are so much better than this. So so so so much better.

Rocky what are you doing?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow the rock super hammy tonight


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Big Show gonna cry lol. Rocky being mean.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big Show....da fugggg is dis shiet hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WHAT IS DWAYNE JOHNSON DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE WWE UNIVERSE?!?

Crying Big Show is back, BAYBAY!!! :evans


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rock is lit:lmao


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I love The Rock so much.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

lol the rock is actually making me laugh right now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Rock - World's Biggest Douchebag.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Why are people excited for this?


^^^^


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Rock on drugs?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Poor big show.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

WOW Just amazing the energy and Charisma The Rock Bring.

BTW IS HE HEEL????


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Big Show at his best


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Aww makin the Big Show cry...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol this is great


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Hollywood Rock in da house :mark


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Except last like 3 fucking times he saw Big Slow he kicked his ass


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Is he drunk?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rock been taking those Bo Dallas vitamins....so much hyperness and positivity.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol Rock sucks and you all know it


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Such is life :lol


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone else feeling a Rock heel turn coming?


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Is The Rock on coke tonight? :maury

He sounds more excited than ever before.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

bout to spit that game LOL


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Did he not cut off his truck? I still see headlights.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why is the rock trying so extra hard tonight. Just do it naturally rocky


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lana looks so much better with no make up


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

is rock on coke tonight? gotta admit, this is good.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

The Rock just made this show 100x better..christ.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

The fuck? Did The Rock drop something before this show or something?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Rock and Lana :ti

She wants the PEOPLE'S STRUDEL


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Rocky has me dying right now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So whenever Rock shows up, he just gets an ungodly amount of time to do shtick?


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

This is all one long take.

Rocky is boss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Please, let New Day interrupt the Rock in the ring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Entertainment.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

so am I the only one still waiting for Bryan to drive up and say "oh, hey what's up Rock?"

And then Rock says "Go get em, Oompa."


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Rock is amazing.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

So nice to see a part timer come Raw and make the full timers look like a bunch of idiot geeks. Vintage WWE.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Ask her about the strudle


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Wisconsin Wheelbarrow :rusevyes


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm honestly kinda over this. :deandre Drawing this segment out way too long and I have little interest in.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The Cowboy!! said:


> Anyone else feeling a Rock heel turn coming?


I was at first. Now, not so sure.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I forgot we are supposed to pretend like Rock hasn't been hitched up forever.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lana with long flowing locks. :yoda

Even Flex Kavana is burying poor Rusev. :rusev


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

"Hunting Vid Diesel candy ass" -- The Rock


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is unbearable


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Rock just trolling everyone now. He gives not a single fuck anymore


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Rock in Miami.

Rock (The U) with Lana (Florida State). . . ha ha!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I want whatever The Rock is on... daily!


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

WTF is the rock doing???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm getting a hollywood rock vibe from the rock tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lana is so fuckin fine :mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I want whatever drugs Rock is on right now :swanson


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO look at Rusev :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rock has to be high


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Wisconsin wheel barrow :lol

Rusev sighting. I just marked.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana didn't deny any of that.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Rock is fucking killing this

His charisma is off the charts right now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Rock hang out with Ric Flair in the back? The fuck is this?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Was the Rock partying with Ric Flair last night?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Burns like three guys walking to the ring lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Rock is fucking fantastic


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Still 10 times more charismatic than anyone on the planet


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rock! :heyman6


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I sense heel rock 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Coked up Rock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> normal Rock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rocky has some kind of trolling gimmick where he's hyper happy and annoying whomever he runs into


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana you alright :creepyshaq


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Is the Rock high?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Rock is trying so hard, but he's actually entertaining now for once


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao ROCKY!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i wonder how many people in this thread have asked if rock's on coke tonight. damn though, dude's on fire.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Rock :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

zzzzzzz for me at least


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rock GOATING it up :dwayne


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rock on some pre-workout


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

he hasn't stoped talking!!!!

HE IS AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Guess Rock used Vince's limo and got into Vince's coke stash...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The Rock/Big Show and Rock/Lana convos were AWESOME!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why not just call him Dwayne Johnson, the rock character is long gone.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Only the rock could put over roman reigns for once and all by going heel on his ass and losing to him at mania


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> Sweethart? Lol im not gay lol.
> 
> Nor am i a girl but of course you assume.How predictable.
> Lol please continue watching raw before you further make an ass of yourself .


Sorry buddy I just thought you were the girl in your avatar.

I assumed based off of 1. Your picture containing a girl

2. Girls name

3. You were getting upset in a girly fashion.

I should never, *ever* assume.

Lessons ladies and gentleman, lessons.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Rock is fucking killing this

His charisma is off the charts right now


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We are watching one of the greatest ever


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

ROCK! YES!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I have to admit..The rock is the best talker in wrestling history.

Dude can own a crowd better than anyone.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

THAT RUSEV BURIAL RIP


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Roster needs to take notes. Listen to this crowd. Good lawd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dmccourt95 said:


> I sense heel rock
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Would be 1000000000000 times better.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rock dafuq? :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pity we'll never get heel Rocky again..
:cry


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Rock is on FIREEEEEE Tonight


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That segment drawn on like 5 minutes longer than it should have. And I like the Rock, but I can only take so much corn in one sitting.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

So good at talking.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

magictrevor said:


> Why not just call him Dwayne Johnson, the rock character is long gone.


This is the closest it has been to The Rock for a decade and a half.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

The Rock is finally entertaining, this is fabulous :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He's gonna ruin it all by sucking off Reigns


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is like the best Rock has been in 13 years. Awesome stuff. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is why the rock is the best talker in wwe history.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:applause


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck I don't know what y'all are seeing. Yeah, its campy and lame as fuck but his presence and charisma overrides all. What a guy.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WTH was that :Lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy hell, how great is The Rock!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

people really thought that shit was good?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They've opened up each hour perfectly on the dot with Vince, AJ, and Rock's music


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope he buries the New Day.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HHH vs The Rock @ WrestleMania. :ambrose I called it last night.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

slick, very slick.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Time to help my cuz :rock4


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They are going to keep making Rusev and Lana pay for ruining their love angle


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

magictrevor said:


> Why not just call him Dwayne Johnson, the rock character is long gone.


You got a point there


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can someone please fucking tell me what the fuck that Bork Laser mark guy does for a living? 
I swear on my mothers grave I'm going to the next WWE event and if he's there I'm punching his sorry loser ass.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm marking so hard rn.


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

More charisma in his pinky than the rest of the roster. Too bad they're wasting it on his stupid frickin cousin


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Please, let New Day interrupt the Rock in the ring.


OMFG yes!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy mother of christ Rocky is killing it.

He has as much charisma as any person on the entire planet.

"You alright!" LOL


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

There's really no point in him cutting an in ring promo as well


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Rock must be high. Greatness is one hell of a drug.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would be better if someone else returned and beat his ass to set up WM.










Hollywood vs Hollywood


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I need to by me a pair of them Underarmour shoes and that beater! That shit dope!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Lone Star said:


> Roster needs to take notes. Listen to this crowd. Good lawd.


Shame nobody is really allowed to go sans script these days.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Rock and Triple H still in better shape than most of the roster.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lel at Rocko rubbing his forearm to show that there's no promo written on it.

On a side note, kudos to Rozay for dropping so much weight and no longer looking like Snorlax.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

G O A T


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> people really thought that shit was good?


That shit was Epic. Classic fucking Rock from the 90s


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The Michael Jordan of Wrestling!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Here comes more forced laughter than a Dean Martin roast.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Rocks return this time summed up in four words: I FUCKING LOVE COCAINE.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

I guess it's official now. We're on the Rocky Road to WrestleMania.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Burns like three guys walking to the ring lol


Valet parking is a great place for Miz.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

We're watching the GOAT!!!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

kariverson said:


> This is the closest it has been to The Rock for a decade and a half.


He just took a selfie with someone in the crowd...


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Drunk Rock mic skills >>>>>>>>> 99% of the roster


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Why does this prick have to come back every mania and steal the spotlight. Just fuck off. Its not 1999 anymore


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now onto the Roman praising.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock has more charisma in his pinky than the entire roster combined.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I feel like Cena cuts that same type of deal every week and everyone complains.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"This is Awesome" again?? Is there no other chants left?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This is why daniel bryan was never a draw, because he lacked charismaaa, the most important thing in wwe, the rock is the best example of this


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Please don't suck off Reigns. Just be yourself Rock. Don't pander to that hack.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The things i would do if Kevin Owens interrupts Rock tonight setting up a match. The history they could pull for that would be amazing.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

funniest The Rock has been since his original return in 2011.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The New Day needs to come out lol.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

This crowd was dead as a corpse and this man lit them up. He's the best ever and head and shoulders above anyone on the roster. He's actually making everyone look bad quite frankly. #TheGreatOne


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> Pity we'll never get heel Rocky again..
> :cry


Never say never. We recently got heel Flair, Lawler, and HBK...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's hard imagining that it could be D Bry out there right now


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CHARISMA KING


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rock vs Bork 

Let's get it!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> people really thought that shit was good?


Compared to the horse shit ass garbage we've had to sit through for months, hell yeah. I'll take STARS like the Rock cutting promos and, in general, giving this show some semblance of worth, over the schmucks that make up 99% of the roster any day.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Daniel97 said:


> Why does this prick have to come back every mania and steal the spotlight. Just fuck off. Its not 1999 anymore


You can rewind and watch the Social Outcasts again if you want.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

People moaning about the rock coming back and taking spotlight - like the man needs the money? 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Grilling Byron :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

lmao @ Saxton diss


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

MEMS said:


> Rock and Triple H still in better shape than most of the roster.


They're still able to take steroids


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

BYRON LEGIT ABOUT TO CRY


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Batista or Angle comes out right now... or HBK came out right now... BIGGEST pop is years will happen to us all!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"That other black dude idk" :lol :lol Bryon always getting owned.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Poor Saxton.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Saxton buried :lmao


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Byron is the new Coach :maury

Clown his ass Rock. Get him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow.. At this point Bryon might start shopping out that resume..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMAO at Byron being awkward as shit.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Could you imagine Byran coming out the place would erupt


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Rocko not even knowing that Tom DuBois-looking motherfucker.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> I feel like Cena cuts that same type of deal every week and everyone complains.


You answered your own statement within your statement there .


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rock probably legit doesn't know who he is :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Randy Savage chant?


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Daniel97 said:


> Why does this prick have to come back every mania and steal the spotlight. Just fuck off. Its not 1999 anymore


To bad it's not 99


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kariverson said:


> That shit was Epic. Classic fucking Rock from the 90s


what he was saying was good but the way he said it was way to hammy for my taste

he does seem high as a kite


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Randy Savage chants?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Did Randy Savage get thrown out?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Byroied Saxton


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

magictrevor said:


> He just took a selfie with someone in the crowd...


No one is perfect xD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Randy Savage chants during Rock promo. Wow. I know its for the guy in the crowd, but Yikes.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This crowd (and segment) is a joke


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeez. All these pauses.
Did they move these guy's away from the camera?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rofl !!! :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao Randy savage


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol holy shit hahaha


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

:lol :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Taker, Hogan and Macho Man and a Rock cosplayers!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

They moved those guys away from the camera angle


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Rock With DAT Freedom


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dear me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock with the cosplayers = Gold! 

This is actually pretty funny.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahaha congrats Rocky


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

THE WEED IS GOOD IN MIAMI TONIGHT. 

:lol ROCK IS GOD. I'm loving this.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok Rock is Legit Fucked Up :reneelel


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Vince must be in back having a stroke right now..
:ha:ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Off-Script is the best part of RAW for a decade.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL Thank God Rock acknowledged this


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Weed?!? Son of a bitch?!? THAT'S NOT PG, ROCK! :vince4


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO.....WEED....Is this PG.


I fucking love The Rock man


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Terrible macho man impression


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

LOL I can't believe this


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Daniel97 said:


> Why does this prick have to come back every mania and steal the spotlight. Just fuck off. Its not 1999 anymore


Because the majority of the current roster has no charisma, they could learn a thing or 2 from the past eras.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

That dude had one chance, and he did the worst Randy Savage impression ever.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

I wonder what Vince is doing backstage.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't realized they relocated the cosplayers away from the hard camera.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

This man seriously doesn't care anymore


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hulk Hogan returns for one night only


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> They're still able to take steroids


Not to mention the Rock has Hollywood resources and is paid millions pretty much a job description to be in premium shape and HHH has a renouned strength coach and Im pretty damn sure is on HGH and probably a standard decca test cycle. Plus, Rock has damn good genetics let's not discount that either. Outside of IFBBers and some NFL players you aren't gonna find too much better.


----------



## klyon28 (Jan 24, 2016)

The guys get moved so they aren't on tv anymore and Rock gives them the spotlight some more lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince letting Rock have a 30 minute segment to jack up ratings. :lol Vince knows.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> This crowd (and segment) is a joke


Rock is very talented at making nothing seem like something.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> I feel like Cena cuts that same type of deal every week and everyone complains.


My thoughts exactly. I was watching the backstage part thinking "When the fuck did Rock turn into a Cena clone?"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao 

Fuck I love Rocky!


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Tf whyd they move those guys?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

YES!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YESSSS


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

NEW DAY AND THE ROCK!

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

HELL YESS! NEW DAY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Day/Rock :mark :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR :dance


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

New Day and The Rock, fuck fucking yes!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day :dance


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

omg NEW DAY AND ROCK I COULD DIEEEEEE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA New Day


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally The Rock will get to lay into these got damn *****!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new day !!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Rock...the definition of charisma. All the young boys in the back should be at a monitor studying this guy.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

THE ROCK IS THE G.O.A.T


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

New Day and Rocky :mark: :banderas


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

This is why Rock is the man.... Has the crowds all feel included, not like just some random people here to see a show.

Brings the energy back like the AE.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope this is funny.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

YES THE NEW DAY!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck YES!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day and The Rock...HOLY SHITTTTT :mark: :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

More black on black crime incoming..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

new day and rock :dance:dance

BLACK EXCELLENCE


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

This is going to be gold


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rock has freedom to go off script and it's better than RAW. :ha


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

First we get Jericho/Styles, now we got Rock/New Day in the same segment. 

I can't handle this :sodone


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thank god New Day is coming out. This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ok, i kinda want to see rock rip into these fools, even though it'll be predictabel


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

DaBxx said:


> I wonder what Vince is doing backstage.


Like it matters he needs Rock this year lol.


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

Seriously fuck The New Day


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*NEW DAYYYYYYYY!*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance :dance 
:dance :dance 
:dance :dance


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Feeeeeeeeeeeeel the poooooooowwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DaBxx said:


> I wonder what Vince is doing backstage.


Vincent Kennedy McMahon passed away today from a stroke shortly after the Rock entered the ring...


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH MY CHRIST, NEW DAY IS TWERKIN' ON ROCK'S PARADE. :sodone

:evans at Byron singing a new tune about TND after they put him over Bradshaw and Maggle.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

BURY THESE QUEERS ROCK! DON'T HOLD BACK!


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol The Rock is bulletproof. He could shoot Linda with a crossbow and Vince wouldn't care.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There ya go New Day! Stick up for poor Byron!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

New Day vs Rock Segment. This is awesome.

Rock on cocaine or whatever the hell he's clearly taking is also very entertaining.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

This has some GOAT potential now


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jesus Christ, does every over performer have to dialogue with three retards wearing unicorn headbands?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GOAT segment coming up.....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance :dance 
:dance :dance 
:dance :dance
:dance :dance 
:dance :dance


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is technically copper new day


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Rocks is going to have a field day on the new day :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dildo joke inbound I'm calling it now..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is going to be AAMMMMAAAAZZIIIIIING!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

People who complain about Rock getting too much time or burying the roster are not people who have good taste in sports entertainment.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, they have copper, but it's pretty close to gold.. like close enough..


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"watch the product" haha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Is this a Promo Gauntlet Match or something?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Cena cut that exact same exchange the exact same way ya'll would largely massacre him


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cenafan95 said:


> Seriously fuck The New Day


:mjout


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm no expert, but would a gold trombone actually work? Somehow I doubt it. 

Fuck that, a gold trombone would be SUPER heavy. So either Xavier is super strong or it isn't really gold, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This segment!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

the dildo hats are back


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

THIS IS GREAT! OWNING OMG


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day :sodone


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn Xavier going hard on him lol

Rock is gonna destroy them lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The New Day > Life


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

this is gonna be gold


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Rock is gonna bury them.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"He did it for the paycheck" LMAO


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This is amazing....


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

THE ROCK IS THE G.O.A.T. He's about to murder The New Day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Booty-O's needs to be a thing. :vince$ And Rocko getting fucking ethered.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Sign Guy!" :ha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

he did it ...... for the paycheck! :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

New Day killed the momentum -_-


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Did it for the paycheck! Ahahhaha!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Whooo gotta kill 20+ min anyways


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I love The Rock :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Llama penis :done


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Vince probably woke up from his coma, heard the word penis and fainted again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao
:dance


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe WWE should have a Saturday Night Live like program on the WWE Network...maybe this way, we'll get more wrestling on a wrestling show. :draper2


----------



## Make 'em Look Stro (Jan 19, 2016)

The Rock corpsing during this whole segment? Send for the man!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Llama penis's.. Fucking lol :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"You can't say penis" 

LOL! 

And a llama penis chant. That's....that's nice.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Jordan


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

He says he did for the people, but he did it for the paycheck:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

llama penises.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

They've completely butchered the PG rating tonight. :maury


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

"Llama penis" chants

Greatest RAW ever


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

If I was high I'd probably faint from laughter


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Rebuttal.

Big E is gold!!


----------



## The_phenomenalOne (Jan 25, 2016)

This is amazing lol.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Rock choking fpalm

Tryin to save with a penis-joke... and he's back where he started


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance

I literally cannot stop laughing right now!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock just took a HUGE shit on Big E

:lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

He did it... for the paycheck! lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Rock says screw PG LMBO :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Godway said:


> Jesus Christ, does every over performer have to dialogue with three retards wearing unicorn headbands?


Yes, because they are the only ones left on the roster with a chance in hell of putting on an entertaining skit with the Rock!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

come on get to the point, this is dragging on


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

PC activists are going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

What a segment. Vince is backstage stroking out. This is crossing his PG line.

:maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They've completely butchered the PG rating tonight. :maury


We need this every week.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Welp, The New Day about to get jobbed out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3 unibitches hahah


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lmfaoo The Rock and New Day are gold, for real.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

New Day Wins!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol

The Rock just defined Big E perfectly.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Here come the usos to ruin this!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TV 14 promos >>>>> PG promos


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Uso's come to their cousin's aid I bet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

don't be roman reigns.


----------



## klyon28 (Jan 24, 2016)

This is awesome!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If someone told me that I'd see Kofi Kingston and "Dolph Ziggler's Heavy" outwork Rock on the mic 3 years ago, I'd slap them.... But alas


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe Coked Hogan can help Rock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OHHHHHH SHHHHIIIIIIIIT

Fml nvm I thought it was Enzo and Cass


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

There's Always a Plan B :hunter


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Christ on a cracker. New Day Vs. Usos AGAIN?!?!?!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Uso's going to come out? Please no


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

All that for the fucking Usos


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Contraceptive? :lmao :dance


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rock bottom :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kofi: "Plan B? You mean the contraceptive?"

:evans


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

This is The Rock showing McMahon that PG ruined the product. Most reacted to segment of the past 12 months.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

"I got snipped already"


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What this segment needed.... Usos

fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can the Usos fuck off? :mjout


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And in one word, and one chord of a song it all went straight to shit..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They don't give a teaspoon of a fuck about your family, Rocky.
Didn't he learn this last year?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's crazy how much that one Uso looks like The Rock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aaaand segment ruined


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

"i'm snipped already" :maury


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

This was great until the fucking Usos came out.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Well no Rock match at Mania. All but confirmed. But that was great television. 

THANK YOU ROCKY! :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> come on get to the point, this is dragging on


Looks like the Rock is here to get the rub to the Usos. I wasn't too impressed with Rock's trash talk against them. That's the danger with New Day. They are so entertaining, it is hard for babyfaces to be effective against them. Hmm. Just my opinion.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I was grinning from ear to ear this whole time. Long but hilariously fun.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hmm, Rock apparently is allowed some physical interactions...


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

The Usos the most overrated Tag Team ever


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If only that could have been Umaga


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

God damn uso's ruining shit...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If Cena cut that exact same exchange the exact same way ya'll would largely massacre him


False


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait we could see Rock & USOS vs New Day at mania


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rock fucking hijacked RAW that was great. You know it went way longer than it was supposed to since he went off script, yet look how well it worked? I hope the heatless losers backstage were paying attention. That right there was how the wrestling business works.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

SIXTY-NINE!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Fuck all the haters. I enjoyed this shit! Major nostalgia attached here.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

All fun until the Usos show up :serious:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Superb segment.

New Day are amazing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Great Segment.

Shit Ending.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Eh, good for New Day and The Usos. They all got some shine here alongside Rocky. Probably didn't have to do that for them but a nice gesture nonetheless.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

They ruined it by bringing out these weak ass goofballs. :maury


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

My condolences to all the African American's in here ...... your race has just been set back another twenty years in wrestling, 3 and 1/2 AA's in there acting like total geeks........


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great segment!! The Rock hasn't lost a step lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That segment was not PG at all :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

well...that was useless.

People thought things were changing for the better LOL


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Lets be honest a Samoan Heel faction with the Rock at the top would just be gold at this point.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you Rock.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The weed in my house is great tonight too because I'm convinced I just saw three black guys with dildos on their heads on my TV


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, Reigns automatically in the main event.

Great. 

What's the bet that Ambrose does most of the work and Reigns gets the hot tag?


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Was good until The Uso's came out, would've been better using Reigns and Ambrose


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Damn I miss when Raw had a guy like that on every week!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that segment was something else. I think I liked CokeBinge Rock the best.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

That was legitimately the most entertaining segment that I have seen since.......I honestly can't remember when.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, this show looks like absolute garbage.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Every once in awhile we get segments that are great from start to finish, that was one of them and I don't care what you think. 

Kofi: "Plan B.....contraceptive?"

Comedy gold...


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Ambrose winning a LMS match, outlasting Roman, and great standoff with Triple H that had everyone buzzing.

And he gets a fucking tag match with golden boy against Rusev and Sheamus. No mic time? No singles match? No hype or mention of him owning the show last night? Looking like a true warrior? 

Goddamn this obsurd obsession with Roman, Vince has :no:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Edge and Christian got to write their own show and Edge said Vince gave em free reign


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why can't we have everyone go off script and say non PG stuff all the time?

Fuck WWE


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh what the hell it doesn't start until next month.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Usos ruin everything


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Rock is not wrestling at Mania. They would be hyping it that way if he were.

Funny to see Ambrose is doing duty as Reigns human shield again.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Say what you want about Rock, but on this show he was fire!

Not as fire as Bo Rida, but still.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah, I don't want to see Reigns and Ambrose in the main event.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

That entire segment with New Day and The Rock was amazing...Fuck every hater. I was laughing and smiling the entire time. That motherfucker still has it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wwetna1 said:


> Edge and Christian got to write their own show and Edge said Vince gave em free reign


Then the show should be pretty good


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought Enzo and Cass were coming tbh...


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Really though, seriously, how the fuck does Rocky contain all this charisma in him? He's just one guy man.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bavak said:


> Was good until The Uso's came out, would've been better using Reigns and Ambrose


For what? If the Rock is going to see some action at mania put him in the New Day vs Rock & Usos match this way Rock won't have much to do in the ring just do all his big moves get big pop and out


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

That entire segment was incredibly awesome but are you seriously telling me that the entire point of it was to continue the already stale Usos/New Day feud??


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> My condolences to all the African American's in here ...... your race has just been set back another twenty years in wrestling, 3 and 1/2 AA's in there acting like total geeks........


Lighten the fuck up


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought Rock would Shock us somehing else,But that was a Fun moment alright,always love to see Rock meet some fresh guy on Roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Ambrose vs those 2 douches. Another awful tag, meaningless main event. fpalm


----------



## The_phenomenalOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Great segment!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So who's headlining WM 32 again? :ha

Rock just dwarfed Roman and HHH.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*sigh*. The Rock is amazing...but I was hoping it was Bryan. Silly of me.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So chances the authority comes out at the end and tells Ambrose he has to fight Reigns at fastlane to get to WM.

also, rock did a good job in not burying the new day with a stupid banal promo, he made fun of them, he said all the shit we've been saying but at the end of the day it was three vs three that got the new day done in. 

Also, good not using him in backing up Reigns, it would be detrimental to him, backing up The Uso's might be a better shout.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> That was legitimately the most entertaining segment that I have seen since.......I honestly can't remember when.


Since his segment with HHH that one time and segment with Rusev.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Ugh same boring ass main event as always


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

almostfamous said:


> Damn I miss when Raw had a guy like that on every week!


I preferred when they had a guy like that every week who was somewhat similar, only 10x better... His name was The Rock.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Rock on fire. New Day on point. Usos... Ugh.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

It is rare for me to have fun watching wrestling, these days. That felt good, for a change.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day won on the sticks against Rock. New Day is fuggin' gold!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And to think, RAW used to have personalities and promos like that on a fucking weekly basis at one time.

The Attitude Era was in a league of its own entirely. There is no comparison whatsoever.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

so, Total Divas ad over here?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Godway said:


> Rock fucking hijacked RAW that was great. You know it went way longer than it was supposed to since he went off script, yet look how well it worked? I hope the heatless losers backstage were paying attention. That right there was how the wrestling business works.


All you need is historically great charisma and mic skills...

It's like expecting someone to shoot like Steph Curry just because you give them the green light. They won't.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL following that up with Total Divas match up :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

man, has nattie lost weight?

she's looking tight.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

"I'd invite you to it but Byron but you might show up"

Haha excellent.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Alicia go make it rain tonight since she just got a new 3 year deal Saturday


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh my fuck Alicia looks fine! Never really rated her before but damn!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Total Diva feuds are back fpalm


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Boring


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why can't we have everyone go off script and say non PG stuff all the time?
> 
> Fuck WWE


Because USA Network does not allow it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

As good as that segment was imagine instead of New Day coming out we got this instead...


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ambrose getting the Dolph Ziggler post Survivor series 2014 treatment 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Welp its all downhill from here.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rock is great. New Day is great. The Usos are....uh......


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan chants


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Brie woud get no reaction ever if she didn't do those Bryan kicks


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Brie Mode, baby.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another meaningless Raw match.

fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Fuçk wwe for moving randy savage hulk and taker


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

um that wasn't that good lol.. Mostly because of the new day. They aren't funny and come off as trying wayyy to hard.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Paige is reduced to this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are Paige and Natalya friends again? 

Answers? Any? Any at all?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one cares about the Boys and Girls Club. Seriously. Move on.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Alicia Fox looking fine tonight.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Alex Rodriguez education center ????


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. that match is over already? It started and I turned my head to write a post and I hear Paige's music?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

This is perfect. We get actual real women's wrestling with Becky Sasha and Charlotte, and there's this total divas shitty matches with Brie, fox, Paige and natty.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Fuçk wwe for moving randy savage hulk and taker


at least they didn't chuck them out, they just moved them on the hard camera side a much more fan friendly option. They really do need to chill out more.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kostic said:


> Because USA Network does not allow it.


yes they do LOL They said shit and ass hole all the time on USA network tv shows like suits or mr robot.

It the WWE that doesnt allow it because of their sponsors.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus is the last person that should be doing a Don't be A Bully Campaign. He looks like the type to tell his son to fuck somebody up just for looking at them the wrong way.:lol


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

How many weeks in a row has Brie been pinned?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Fuçk wwe for moving randy savage hulk and taker


Wouldn't be shocked if they went backstage after the segment since Rock pointed them out


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Ambrose/Reigns tag. Win the match. H and Vinnie Mac announce the Fastlane main event is between them.

Ambrose jobs, crowd gets pissed. Rinse and repeat. So fucking lame.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Kostic said:


> Because USA Network does not allow it.


Yet it happened tonight..


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why did Darren Young sound drunk while talking to those kids?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Brie Mode, baby.


Brie Mode is where she does a "Rusty Venture" and costs $20 extra...according to her pimp.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Why are Paige and Natalya friends again?
> 
> Answers? Any? Any at all?


TOTAL DIVAZ

Fuck these shameless ass plugs. A two minute match used as a device to plug a TV show. Awful.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TripleG said:


> Why are Paige and Natalya friends again?
> 
> Answers? Any? Any at all?


Find out tomorrow on a all new episode of Total Divas

:cole


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Abisial said:


> Lighten the fuck up


That's racist! :wink2:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


:dance :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Titus sounding like he has marbles in his mouth.........


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We know already WWE. Dean vs Roman at FL. Just hurry up and job Dean already. Wasting time.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Main event of Fast Lane going to be either Roman vs Sheamus or Roman vs. Ambrose.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Also that nostalgia from the Rock and the attitude era...Going off script and being creative. Fuck!!!

It's gonna take me a minute to recover from that...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"If we can tout on TV we made a difference in one child's life it's worth any extra profit it might bring us,"
Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley put through a truth filter


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

If the authority are announcing fast lane we can rest easy roman reigns won't be involved. Triple h has made it clear he doesn't want him as champion so won't want him in a number 1 contenders match.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Shoulda been quicker, but this is how imagined the PG crowd









"LLAMA PENISES!"


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Why are Paige and Natalya friends again?
> 
> Answers? Any? Any at all?


Because Diva's are crazy bitches

:vince5


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> at least they didn't chuck them out, they just moved them on the hard camera side a much more fan friendly option. They really do need to chill out more.


Fuck that dictator ass stuff they wouldn't have moved me after i paid my money for a ticket. They weren't making the fans chant for them! It's sad when fans get a more organic chant than most of the roster!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Since when is Paige best friends with Natalya on total divas?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Titus is the last person that should be doing a Don't be A Bully Campaign. He looks like the type to tell his son to fuck somebody up just for looking at them the wrong way.:lol


Imo, he's exactly the man for it, they are all appropriate. Miz talks in a way that is motivational and Titus is just a really really stand up guy. You honestly couldn't get a nicer man than him. He just doesn't click for me as a performer.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Good job Brie! Not even The Brooklyn Brawler got beat twice in less than 2 minutes lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Lighten the fuck up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> at least they didn't chuck them out, they just moved them on the hard camera side a much more fan friendly option. They really do need to chill out more.


:chan fans are dressing up as WWE legends at a WWE event but they're moved :chan

:vince8


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Brie Mode(aka a Rusty Venture)

Rusty Venture
(n.)

1. When you take your finger and run it around a guy's ass hole while you jack the guy off into his own asshole.

2. When you 69 and you feel eachother's mouths with cum, then you turn over and fill eachother's assholes with the cum.

3. What you do is you take a scuba snorkel and you put your dick in the wee bendy mouth part, then you snake the other end right up your back gadras. Then you just grab the middle of that snorkel and your fucking your own ass and pulling of your crank at the same time and you're spending your own jacksey! Now THAT is a Rusty Venture!**

**A.K.A. A double frog-man

4. When you fist the guy and you open up your hand inside his asshole (he has to be laying down), and whatever you come out with you rub on his dick.

5. A straight move: You take a girl out to dinner and you don't let her go to the can. Then you have anal sex with her and she shits all over your dick and you rub it on her back.**

**Note: This is simply a Rusty. In order for it to be a Rusty Venture you must eat whatever is rubbed on her back without using your hands.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Yet it happened tonight..


It did. And they're getting fined for it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

still cant believe Kalisto didnt break his neck on his botch last night
that was scary


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> That's racist! :wink2:


DEAD LMAO


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

So good to see MY BABY Paige back. Even if its in a short but sweet match.
Dont mind her with nattie. Shes not going to be with her all-that-long.

And well see Paige on-her-own again. Inserted into the divas title picture in a multiple divas match.
Paige/Sasha banks/Charlotte and Becky lynch.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Kostic said:


> It did. And they're getting fined for it.


Not the first time and it won't be the last, Vince can afford it.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Kalisto needs a new theme :ann1


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NormanSmiley4life said:


> Fuck that dictator ass stuff they wouldn't have moved me after i paid my money for a ticket. They weren't making the fans chant for them! It's sad when fans get a more organic chant than most of the roster!


definitely but it was a friendlier approach rather than throwing them out of the event they paid money to see which is probably what they would have done last year. I agree though, they totally need to chill out. it only happened because the match was fucking atrocious and the crowd were looking for something to get into.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lillian speaking Spanish :book


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

give miz the title fuck it


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Vamos Kalisto!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> :chan fans are dressing up as WWE legends at a WWE event but they're moved :chan
> 
> :vince8


Punishing the few passionate fans left out there. Doesn't sound like a smart business move to me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> :chan fans are dressing up as WWE legends at a WWE event but they're moved :chan
> 
> 
> :vince8


The costumes have more star power than Roman.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Kalisto really needs a unique theme....


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> So good to see MY BABY Paige back. Even if its in a short but sweet match.
> Dont mind her with nattie. Shes not going to be with her all-that-long.
> 
> And well see Paige on-her-own again. Inserted into the divas title picture in a multiple divas match.
> Paige/Sasha banks/Charlotte and Becky lynch.


I could care less about her being in the fast lane feud so I'm happy with just getting to see her until mania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phaedra said:


> Imo, he's exactly the man for it, they are all appropriate. Miz talks in a way that is motivational and Titus is just a really really stand up guy. You honestly couldn't get a nicer man than him. He just doesn't click for me as a performer.


Please don't ruin my fun. :francis


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz bitching about getting interrupted was :lmao

I hope we don't get Reigns vs Ambrose.

Mainly because Ambrose has been on a roll recently, and I'm getting a little tired of his momentum getting halted everytime they want Reigns to be more over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kostic said:


> It did. And they're getting fined for it.


no they are not LOL

You can say penis and ass on PG TV.

the WWE is on a delay if a forbidden word is said like when Jericho swore at AJ Styles, they mute the word out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilian Garcia employed solely to introduce Mexican wrestlers


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rey Rey is back y'all!

:kd


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

LUCHA LUCHA!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kalisto got literally no pop at all.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Lillian speaking Spanish :book


Just don't ask her to sing....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Please don't ruin my fun. :francis


I'm sorry ... we can hug it out xx :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Now can they please surprise us with Val Venis to reference the 69 nights until WM?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> I hope we don't get Reigns vs Ambrose.
> 
> Mainly because Ambrose has been on a roll recently, and I'm getting a little tired of his momentum getting halted everytime they want Reigns to be more over.


It'll be the 2nd time in a couple months Dean loses to Roman clean for a title shot.

WWE :ha


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Kalisto vs Styles one day :banderas


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Why was Kalisto put in a tag team in the first place again?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> Kalisto really needs a unique theme....


"Who's that jumpin' out from hell?

K-A-L

Kalisto! Here we go!"


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

I think Kalisto and Miz could have a decent feud based around Miz wanting to de-mask Kalisto, Miz is that kind of person who would want to do that, culminates in a mask vs title match and Kalisto goes over


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Kalisto needs a new theme :ann1


Is his theme even 15 second long?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

it'll be Ambrose Reigns at Fastlane, i can just call it a night now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bavak said:


> I think Kalisto and Miz could have a decent feud based around Miz wanting to de-mask Kalisto, Miz is that kind of person who would want to do that, culminates in a mask vs title match and Kalisto goes over


how does that make sense?

Kalisto has the mask and the title?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

truelove said:


> it'll be Ambrose Reigns at Fastlane, i can just call it a night now


So basically the same ME as Fast Lane last year....

Reigns vs the more over face to justify putting him in the title match at Mania


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lost in the Rocks appearance is the fact that, by addressing it directly, he pretty much completely defused the situation with the fans chanting Randy Savage.

The man is smart.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It'll be the 2nd time in a couple months Dean loses to Roman clean for a title shot.
> 
> WWE :ha


:duck

They can't take it when someone is more over than Reigns. It's so petty. 

It's like Ambrose has been built up this entire time just to be fed to Roman. Fucking company.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Brie Mode(aka a Rusty Venture)
> 
> Rusty Venture
> (n.)
> ...



I'm ... i'm at a loss for words rn ... :canunot lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

truelove said:


> it'll be Ambrose Reigns at Fastlane, i can just call it a night now


Since Roman beat Dean already for the belt, what if they give Dean.............Just joking :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

truelove said:


> it'll be Ambrose Reigns at Fastlane, i can just call it a night now


It will be Ambrose, vs AJ, vs Reigns vs Bray


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> no they are not LOL
> 
> You can say penis and ass on PG TV.
> 
> the WWE is on a delay if a forbidden word is said like when Jericho swore at AJ Styles, they mute the word out.


Yes. But if a forbidden word does get through, USA Network will fine them.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So help me, if Kallisto loses this belt again already..


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

You guys are delusional if you think Ambrose should main event Wrestlemania. Dude can't wrestle worth shit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kostic said:


> Yes. But if a forbidden word does get through, USA Network will fine them.


no they wont , USA doesnt fine people. the FCC does.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not giving up hope that AJ will be in the main event at Fast Lane.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The costumes have more star power than Roman.


LOL


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> So help me, if Kallisto loses this belt again already..


I would legit laugh so hard a little bit of pee will come out lol, sorry tmi but still lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rizzo :mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I could care less about her being in the fast lane feud so I'm happy with just getting to see her until mania.


I think the diva four way will be at mania. And one thing i noticed
in the mania package. The theme says My House. And the diva shown first in the video package happened to be Paige.

A little subliminal advertising on WWES part.
At least i think so [?].


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Talk too much segment for botchamania there


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You guys are delusional if you think Ambrose should main event Wrestlemania. Dude can't wrestle worth shit


Not being good in the ring hasn't prevented past WM main events..


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Sorry buddy I just thought you were the girl in your avatar.
> 
> I assumed based off of 1. Your picture containing a girl
> 
> ...


So you couldnt piece together Sasha and the woman in my Sig? Who is named SASHA banks?... Please stay in school son.Lol.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> It will be Ambrose, vs AJ, vs Reigns vs Bray


well now that would actually be interesting but i dont see it happening because unfortunately Brock is feuding with the wyatts ughhh. Im sorry I just feel thats a stupid match, Bray is no credible threat at all.

while it looks like Jericho and Styles will continue


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MM10 said:


> Not giving up hope that AJ will be in the main event at Fast Lane.


they will hinting all show the main event at FL will be Ambrose, vs AJ, vs Reigns vs Bray


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> So basically the same ME as Fast Lane last year....
> 
> Reigns vs the more over face to justify putting him in the title match at Mania


YEAH, THEN WE'LL HAVE THEM SHAKE HANDS AND REMAIN BUDDIES AFTERWARDS. CROWD WILL LOVE ROMAN FOR BEATING DEANO PROVING HE'S THE REAL STAR, AND LOVE HIS SPORTSMANSHIP. 

ALSO, KEEP HEELING IT UP PAUL, GOOD JOB SON. THEY WILL CHEER ROMAN DAMMIT :vince5


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

You know, if you just stop watching after Rocks appearance and consider this weeks RAW to be a 2 and a half hour show, then it would have actually been a pretty damn decent RAW (Not really fair to Kalisto, but meh)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I think the diva four way will be at mania. And one thing i noticed
> in the mania package. The theme says My House. And the diva shown first in the video package happened to be Paige.
> 
> A little subliminal advertising on WWES part.
> At least i think so [?].


They have been advertising Paige for mania since the summer. Whether it's a fatal four way or she gets an outside feud she's 100 percent on the card.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz has won a title in every year since 2007


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Has AJ been on tonight? If so, how was it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You guys are delusional if you think Ambrose should main event Wrestlemania. Dude can't wrestle worth shit


he is a million times better in the ring than Reigns.


And ultimate warrior was one of the worst wrestlers ever and was in the main event at a WM


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Saxton is just fucking awful


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Not being good in the ring hasn't prevented past WM main events..


Boy isnt that the truth. Bundy vs Hogan sure isn't a barnburner.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Fight against the struggle"
Bryon Saxton..

Maybe it's for the better Rock forgot his name.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rock and The New Day tore the house down and now Kalisto beat the burka off of Miz with a slick set-up into the Salida del Sol.


feelsgoodman.jpg :y2j


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that was a pretty nice reversal into the costa del sol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Styles loses his 1st 2 PPVs? :ha :ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lone Star said:


> YEAH, THEN WE'LL HAVE THEM SHAKE HANDS AND REMAIN BUDDIES AFTERWARDS. CROWD WILL LOVE ROMAN FOR BEATING DEANO PROVING HE'S THE REAL STAR, AND LOVE HIS SPORTSMANSHIP.
> 
> ALSO, KEEP HEELING IT UP PAUL, GOOD JOB SON. THEY WILL CHEER ROMAN DAMMIT :vince5


so much deja vu in this company


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Has AJ been on tonight? If so, how was it?


Pretty lame..AJ barely got any offense and Jericho gassed. 

Also they are still teasing the styles clash.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Has AJ been on tonight? If so, how was it?


AJ was perfectly fine. Jericho was gassed after two minutes, sandbagging fireman carries, and struggling to keep pace with AJ which caused some weird moments. 

Hopefully that isn't the feud AJ is getting. Jericho just doesn't have it anymore. Saying that while he is an all time favorite of mine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another played out, meaningless tag main event. Terrible and stale.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Has AJ been on tonight? If so, how was it?


He faced Jericho and the match had a few botches

Jericho sandbagged him on a neck breaker and Jericho hit his head on AJs knee, which pissed off Jericho.
The finish was a botch too and resulted in a roll up win for AJ


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

truelove said:


> it'll be Ambrose Reigns at Fastlane, i can just call it a night now


You can call it a month since Reigns is winning it.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Cool finish by Kalisto and Miz.

Funny that Kalisto is so short that he didn't have to kneel for Miz's low DDT. :grin2:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Holy shit..This random black guy Saxton sucks on commentary...That was brutal.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

So HHH has been in two Wrestlemania main events( Vs Jericho in '02 and '09 vs Orton) where the crowd walked out during the match dare he go for a hat trick?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Boy isnt that the truth. Bundy vs Hogan sure isn't a barnburner.


But Hogan made it work because he's that good


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> how does that make sense?
> 
> Kalisto has the mask and the title?


I didn't really think it through, just thought that'd be cool, forgot to actually analyze that it wouldn't work unless Miz had the title


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Styles loses his 1st 2 PPVs? :ha :ha


Styles wont eat the pin at FL if he isn in the main event.
He will face maybe Owens at WM if Zayn isn't on the main roster and he will beat Owens

Or if he faces Jericho at FL or WM he will win that match


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Has AJ been on tonight? If so, how was it?


beat jericho wityh a rollup. they shook hands after the match and teased a kiss


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have zero interest in this main event, the only thing keeping me up is the chance to rage over the Reigns is going to win at Fastlane announcement 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Holy shit..This random black guy Saxton sucks on commentary...That was brutal.


Thank God rock is half black or the controversy would be astronomical.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

MM10 said:


> AJ was perfectly fine. Jericho was gassed after two minutes, sandbagging fireman carries, and struggling to keep pace with AJ which caused some weird moments.
> 
> Hopefully that isn't the feud AJ is getting. Jericho just doesn't have it anymore. Saying that while he is an all time favorite of mine.





birthday_massacre said:


> He faced Jericho and the match had a few botches
> 
> Jericho sandbagged him on a neck breaker and Jericho hit his head on AJs knee, which pissed off Jericho.
> The finish was a botch too and resulted in a roll up win for AJ


Sounds like these were Jericho's fault.

How was the crowd? I heard there were AJ Styles chants earlier in the night, did he get a good reaction?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FL: Wyatt vs Dean vs Styles vs Roman

Lesnar screws Bray.

Y2J screws Dean.

And Roman pins Styles clean.

:ha


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> no they wont , USA doesnt fine people. the FCC does.


Don't matter much to me who does it, really.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

deathslayer said:


> You can call it a month since Reigns is winning it.


:lol


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Holy shit..This random black guy Saxton sucks on commentary...That was brutal.


Saxton >>>>> Booker T, not that it is saying much.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd rather have Reigns in the main event than Skinny mother fucker Ambrose.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Is Raw still on? I feel like I've been watching perpetual adverts all night long and Rock and New Day happened to be in one of them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

David Klein said:


> So HHH has been in two Wrestlemania main events( Vs Jericho in '02 and '09 vs Orton) where the crowd walked out during the match dare he go for a hat trick?


Yeah but to be fair, he had no business going last on both shows. Rock/Hogan and HBK/Taker should have closed out the show. There was no way he was going to follow those matches.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait for The Authority to announce who will be losing to Reigns....

I mean the Main Event of Fast Lane


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Randy Savage guy >>>>>>>>>>>> Roman


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL booed again


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

that pop for REIGNS :maury 

Awful.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh look! A tag-team main-event on Raw!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kostic said:


> Don't matter much to me who does it, really.


not to mention FCC doesnt usually fine until a lot of people complain and it was blatant what happened.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

How was aj's segment and pop?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

goodness, even the fact they advertise Reigns and Ambrose on the highlight reel is kind of a give away of the fast lane match


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose > Reigns

Just sayin'.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Best reaction Reigns has gotten in quite sometime.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Thank God rock is half black or the controversy would be astronomical.


I am black, it wouldn't bother me none if Miz or anyone not black said it.

He does suck and does feel like a random douchebag lost in the shuffle on this commentary team.

Would be speaking the truth,I can't hate on that.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SashaXFox said:


> So you couldnt piece together Sasha and the woman in my Sig? Who is named SASHA banks?... *Please stay in school son.Lol.*


At what point did I say Sig?

Sig?

I said avatar ...........................................................................................................................................................................................


For the second time tonight, please follow your own advice.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> They have been advertising Paige for mania since the summer. Whether it's a fatal four way or she gets an outside feud she's 100 percent on the card.


And its got me smiling like a cheshire cat!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

KO Bossy said:


> Has AJ been on tonight? If so, how was it?


Wrestled Y2J. Decent match with some awkwardness due to Jericho and Styles not communicating as well as they should have.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

From Rock to...........Rock Bottom


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

In all honesty, Reigns seems like a super chill/cool dude. I'm not completely for the excessive push of the man but he's a really humble guy from my eyes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

90% boos for Reigns lol

in his home state


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Fan favorites enter through the crowd, roman should stop it immediately


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly a good reaction for Reigns tonight.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hehehe Tag Match. Haven't seen that before


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For some reason I've been marking for LSDean much more than normal and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No pop for ambrosee


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dean has less than 0 definition in his arms. It gets any worse he will have concave biceps. The fuck is he doing to himself?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Valiant effort for the heelish antic of going backstage like a pussy, while Ambrose went through a LMS mathc and eliminated last.


Yeah, keep feeding shit to Cole in the headsets Vince.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

IDC what anyone says, Ambrose should've won the title last night.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> *I am black, it wouldn't bother me none if Miz or anyone not black said it.*
> 
> He does suck and does feel like a random douchebag lost in the shuffle on this commentary team.
> 
> Would be speaking the truth,I can't hate on that.


That's because you're not one of the entitled idiots who have been told that they have every right to be angry about everything because of the color of your skin.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This should keep butts in the seats....

Or a stampede to the parking lot to see who can get out first.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

It better not be Reigns and Sheamus at Fast Lane.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Ambrose deserves a title reign already.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I see Barrett's back for his part-time job as a League of Nations member.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Booed again! LOL


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I feel like most people are just waiting for the announcement after this match. 

Also what logic could be used to put Reigns in the main event? 

Also how much longer is this League of Nations thing going to last?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reigns and Ambrose vs NATO


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

So sick of seeing this, when will the weekly reigns versus the League of Nations end.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Soooo is Triple H gonna announce Ambrose vs Reigns as the Fastlane number 1 contender match?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> IDC what anyone says, Ambrose should've won the title last night.


Shocks and swerves would boost ratings. They don't want that.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Nimbus said:


> No pop for ambrosee


What show are you watching, he just outpopped Reigns by a mile.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Rock comes out to save roman after owens takes out Ambrose. They clean house, trips comes out and says it's sheamus vs reigns at fast lame


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

dean sporting a Devilock tonight


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dean really needs to hit the gym...I'm not saying he has to be roided but he lacks all sorts of definition for a guy his height...Looks so strange.


----------



## klyon28 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Rock will be out to save Roman from the League of Nations at some point in this match. Especially since the Rock and Rusev had that segment earlier. Book it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Listen to this garbage announcing. it's all about Reigns. Dean is an after thought. Purely disgusting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so there is 8 minutes left in the show, plus the overrun , and they have to do this match plus HHH coming out to announce the FL main event


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

good christ wwe is worse than the NFL with a commercial after every other play


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose looks as he went through some shit last night but all they can talk about is Roman leaving his own title match? :Out


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't understand the point of having the story be that The Authority is supposed to be "impressed" by the wrestlers when they haven't even shown them in backstage segments or vignettes. Not a single tease all night. They tucked and rolled after the opening segment. Weird ass booking.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Last year at Fastlane 

Reigns went over Bryan.

And now this year at Fastlane

Reigns will go over Ambrose.

Lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

FITZ said:


> I feel like most people are just waiting for the announcement after this match.
> 
> *Also what logic could be used to put Reigns in the main event? *
> 
> Also how much longer is this League of Nations thing going to last?


Considering how everything went down since TLC, story continuity would be Reigns getting kayfabe fired now that he has dropped the title,

But instead he will somehow get into a match to earn yet another title shot


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Literally 5 minutes into a match...These fucking breaks are horrendous.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Why are they jerking off Reigns when Ambrose lasted until the end?

Reigns left like a little bitch for fuck sakes.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> so there is 8 minutes left in the show, plus the overrun , and they have to do this match plus HHH coming out to announce the FL main event


This is kinda Rock's fault. But I'm not complaining too much. Just make the announcement at the start of next weeks Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Listen to this garbage announcing. it's all about Reigns. Dean is an after thought. Purely disgusting.


they need to get rid of them and get Mauro Ranallo and Corey Graves do it


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

xerxesXXI said:


> How was aj's segment and pop?


Didn't get as big as a pop as he did last night but the crowd chanted his name and chanted this is awesome during the start of his match with Jericho.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> Last year at Fastlane
> 
> Reigns went over Bryan.
> 
> ...


Lmao exactly.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> I don't understand the point of having the story be that The Authority is supposed to be "impressed" by the wrestlers when they haven't even shown them in backstage segments or vignettes. Not a single tease all night. They tucked and rolled after the opening segment. Weird ass booking.


yup, it bombed spectacularly and the crowd gave 0 fucks and it got crickets.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Soooo is Triple H gonna announce Ambrose vs Reigns as the Fastlane number 1 contender match?


I think if they actually wanted to stack the odds against Roman, they should have done a Chamber match that he had to win, rather than just a 1 on 1 letting him have a shot for no reason.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> This is kinda Rock's fault. But I'm not complaining too much. Just make the announcement at the start of next weeks Raw.


good point, he did go off script for a good 5 minutes. but that was worth it


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

FITZ said:


> Also how much longer is this League of Nations thing going to last?


if they could be construed as a serious threat to ANYONE, it could have some legs.

as is, yeah, it already feels like it needs to end. no one in the stable is benefiting in any way


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*A appearance by The Rock & now the top 2 face stars in the company in the main event, yet this crowd couldn't be more dead. Hardly any noise at all, you could literally hear a single guy clapping and babbling something at ringside. What a sad state of affairs this company is in now.*


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Dean really needs to hit the gym...I'm not saying he has to be roided but he lacks all sorts of definition for a guy his height...Looks so strange.


So did Jeff Hardy. God knows how over he was in 2008. 

:eyeroll

I bet you marked for Styles too. Whom looks the height of Hornswoggle. Or I bet you mark for that jobber looking Sami Zayn.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

SnapOrTap said:


> Last year at Fastlane
> 
> Reigns went over Bryan.
> 
> ...


Reigns already squashed Ambrose at Survivor Series.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Reigns to become the Taker of Fastlane!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Authority Why U No Fire Roman So He No Get Belt And U No Go Through Dis Again?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

I do hope we get to know tonight who will be main eventing Fastlane because it will be good discussion material.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Getting pretty bored with Ambrose and Roman, ad infinitum. Enough of this Shield circlejerk.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

frankthetank91 said:


> Lol at Vince's reaction when Steph told him they were chanting Aj Styles. Part of me believes his reaction was real. Guy probably doesn't give a shit about AJ.


I think most of this promo was actually real. Because as he has shown he doesn't give a shit what fans want and from all the stories we hear he indeed loves other people's misery especially when they disagree with him on stuff. The guy seems like he has a personality disorder lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE RideAlong

The trailer alone makes me think that if I was in a car with any of these goofs I'd take a knife to them


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Only wet soccer moms screeching for Reigns. 

Porous reactions this guy gets for someone of his stature.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Authority will make it an elimination chamber match!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That's because you're not one of the entitled idiots who have been told that they have every right to be angry about everything because of the color of your skin.


Believe it or not,there are more people like me out there.

Never gave a shit about skin since day one,I had pretty awesome parents.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Why are they jerking off Reigns when Ambrose lasted until the end?
> 
> Reigns left like a little bitch for fuck sakes.


Right its annoying as fuck. They cant get enough of him


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This not over guy about to headline back to back WMs? :ha

And CM Punk never got 1. :mj2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Boring


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Does that sign guy not have a job or what ? Geez


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I think if they actually wanted to stack the odds against Roman, they should have done a Chamber match that he had to win, rather than just a 1 on 1 letting him have a shot for no reason.


I agree. It'll be a chamber match even though there is zero reason to give Roman a chance for the title shot. They do hate him after all.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Reigns got splashed through a fucking table last night, enough to warrant emt's carrying him out of the arena, but tonight he's walking around like Jesus on the third day.

WTF?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dean "Build to the Hot Tag for Reigns" Ambrose :mj2


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Does that sign guy not have a job or what ? Geez


$$$$


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Believe it or not,there are more people like me out there.
> 
> Never gave a shit about skin since day one,I had pretty awesome parents.


Love your attitude brother, stay happy. - HH


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I tried to like Reigns but WWE is really making me despise him, not his fault though it's the booking, he needs to be serious instead of a smiling goof ball


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Hottag Roman.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Sheamus can't even draw boos


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

I hope we get an Armaggedon match instead of the Elimination Chamber. It's been a while since we've had one of those.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Reigns got splashed through a fucking table last night, enough to warrant emt's carrying him out of the arena, but tonight he's walking around like Jesus on the third day.
> 
> WTF?


even jesus had wounds he could show to his doubters

reigns > the christ, apparently


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save Dean Mr. Roman. :mj2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Everywhere he looks, men with superior hair genetics.

Dean Ambrose on suicide watch


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Has Ambrose did his stupid little kick thing off the ropes yet?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This match is terrible


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

This match sucks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The arena is so quiet right now. Must be a smark crowd.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone notice that as long as they've used this "Best for business" line, nothing decided has actually been best for business? The business continues to do it's fast toilet swirl into the sewers.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Boring main event


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> WWE RideAlong
> 
> The trailer alone makes me think that if I was in a car with any of these goofs I'd take a knife to them


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lone Star said:


> So did Jeff Hardy. God knows how over he was in 2008.
> 
> :eyeroll
> 
> I bet you marked for Styles too. Whom looks the height of Hornswoggle. Or I bet you mark for that jobber looking Sami Zayn.


You are right. I marked out for them because it made sense to me at the time.

Now it just looks strange for a dude to be that tall and looking that skinny.

I can't really explain it,just feels weird.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Really hope they announce an elimination chamber for fast lane


----------



## klyon28 (Jan 24, 2016)

Its gunna be an elimination chamber with Roman-Ambrose-Wyatt-Sheamus-Rusev-Kevin Owens


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Sheamus can't even draw boos


sheamus can't even draw stick figures.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Twenty years since Hogan and Savage vs the Dungeon of Doom and Flair and Anderson in a triple catch match might as well have Reigns and Ambrose vs the Wyatts and League of jobbers at fast lane.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

very blatant shots of people leaving the arena, and half of it is darkened off to hide the empy seats etc.

so yeah, top two baby faces and people are leaving during their match and not giving any reactions, this is what happens when you only build the show around cena for 10 years.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who wrestles first, Bryan or Barrett?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Whoever thinks Dean's not a jobber for Roman needs to get :Out


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Crowd's dead for Hottag Reigns.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Way to go guys you've managed to kill the crowd


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

very blatant shots of people leaving the arena, and half of it is darkened off to hide the empy seats etc.

so yeah, top two baby faces and people are leaving during their match and not giving any reactions, this is what happens when you only build the show around cena for 10 years.

the only people making any noise are literally two rows


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boos for the future of the Company. :ha


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

One person in the crowd cheering Reigns. Sounds like a little girl teaching her dog. "Come on Roman!! Come on!!".


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

the lukewarm tag :lel


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Commentary loving reigns as usual, he's single handedly taking out the League of Nations is he...


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Empty seats in the arena?? You dont say


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

REIGNSWINSLOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So 4 guys just got beat by 2. Cena powers activated!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

League of jobbers


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank god rusev didnt get pinned


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

No sold 2 kicks to the face by Rusev and a Brogue kick. 

Yup.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who wrestles first, Bryan or Barrett?


Reigns.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't tell me Ambrose/Reigns at Fastlane.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who wrestles first, Bryan or Barrett?


Benoit has a bigger chance of wrestling before they do.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ugh. At least the Bulgarian Jesus didn't eat the pin.

EDIT: He's about to get fucked up SMH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait was the rumored Mania match? 

Wyatts Vs. LoN? 

Yeah, for that to work, both groups have to be seen as credible. They keep getting close with the Wyatts, but yank the rug out from under them which keep from being that truly unstoppable group. And then we have the League of Nations....yeah, lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Leave Rusev alone. LEAVE HIM ALONE PLEASE!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ok now that was nice


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG he dead!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

FUCK!


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Good god what a table spot. 

Sounded like a fucking shotgun.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev :mj2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone remember when Rusev looked like a promising new wrestler?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice Powerbomb!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Leave Rusev alone. LEAVE HIM ALONE PLEASE!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ouch, Rusev's head landed on a monitor...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Style and grace! ecbcbbhjvjhfbvhfgjhfv Simbon grace! Now welcome to the queendom!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> sheamus can't even draw stick figures.










[/IMG]


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh Jee the suspense is killing me


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

How they cant see ambrose could be another kickass top face is beyond me.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to Stephanie's Queendom.

BOW THE FUCK DOWN PEASANTS!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

You know what they say about payback....PG-rating.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Damn that table busted.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

HHH even left early.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

DA heel turn maybe at FL?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Remember when their use to be a lay off to feuds? Not just saw the baby face crushing the heels every week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

no reaction when Reigns music hits lol



So WWE logic, yeah we screwed Reigns out of the title at RR, now lets put him in a match at fast lane to give him another shot at getting a title shot at WM.

And Brock was impressive tonight when he was not even there?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RomanWinsLOL


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh my goodness now that's a match ! Please God let Lesnar win


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they spent so much time trying to screw Roman Reigns out of the title....just to turn around and give him another shot at the title? 

Wha...why....huh?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Woahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd really couldn't give less of a fuck about that announcement


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Literally NO ONE gave a fuck about that announcement.

Shocking.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Reigns/Deano/Brock Lesnar.

Dean in there to take the pin. Fuck this goddamn company.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

WOAH


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose is gon' die at Fastlane.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Damn Brose vs Reigns vs Brock :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck that. So the Wyatts are gonna screw over Brock again and we have to deal with a shitty Wyatt/Brock feud? No thanks.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose eating pin confirmed.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Brock lesner swerve


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

BROCK!!!!! YESSS . Perhaps he doe snot have to feud with wyatt


----------



## klyon28 (Jan 24, 2016)

Forgot about Brock!!!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Fuck was ADR and Barrett. Bulgarian Jesus getting destroyed ?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lmao, what the fuck?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ambrose losing at fastlane.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Crickets again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

For a split second.. I was actually hoping she'd say Rollins..


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

There it is the fuckery! Reigns standing tall again. Glad people left the Arena


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dean is going to job again.....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns gets to go over Ambrose AND Lesnar


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Roman beats Dean and Bray screws Lesnar. :Out


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ambrose taking a pin in that one... shame.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Best Raw in months, probably years.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean to get German Suplexed into a Spear RIP


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here we go again , Lesnar can't pin Reigns , Reigns can't pin Lesnar so again let put another guy in there


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So yeah, the Wyatt's are beating the living shit out of Lesnar at Fast Lane.

Does he take the pin though? Or is that still Ambrose?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steph in that outfit :damn

:HHH2 sorry Dean, you're only reason you're in the match is to eat the pin at Fast Lane

:HA














:HA


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Brock impressed the Authority by not showing up.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Basically we need Reigns to win but don't want Lesnar to get pinned, fuck it, put Ambrose in there, he can eat the pin


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Christ why do I keep giving these people the benefit of the doubt? It's back to not watching next week.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Hawkke said:


> For a split second.. I was actually hoping she'd say Rollins..


Thought the same thing.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The crowd response to that announcement tells it all.....


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Don't miss the opportunity again WWE, either Dean or Roman (preferably Roman) need to turn heel on the other.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Need to make Roman Strong! 

Poor Dean. :mj2


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Boring and predictable. 

Will watch if AJ is on the card and will happily skip the trash main event.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

lol at Roman beating Lesnar AND Ambrose.

I can hear the boos already


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Kayfabe wise it is intriguing for Brock to face HHH at Mania. It would make for some good promos and comedy sketches with HHH trying to get out of it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"We hate you Roman! We don't want you to champion! You're in a #1 Contenders Match!"

WAIT, WHAT!?!?!?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

But the Wyatt's neutered Lesnar.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

but whats bray wyatt's motivation for screwing lesnar at fast lane? he already got the last laugh in the rumble


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh damn man, I'm happy about Dean getting another main event match, but I'm not happy he's prob in there to eat the pin :no: Plus where does this leave the IC title???


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Rusev's career (2014-2016)

It was a fun ride while it lasted


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad they put in Ambrose so we know who is getting pinned. 

Roman will pin Ambrose and face HHH at mania


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That moment when Dean and Lesnar gets a match and it's better than the WM card.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Do everything in their power to get the title off him for months and then turn around and give him a chance to get the title? This makes no f'n sense!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bizarre said:


> Kayfabe wise it is intriguing for Brock to face HHH at Mania. It would make for some good promos and comedy sketches with HHH trying to get out of it.


We all know the Wyatts will take out Brock in the match since its no DQ then Reigns will pin Ambrose


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple h v lesnar and triple h v reigns would both be horrible matches for a wrestlemania main event.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

When I saw the last match announced, I went to go shovel my driveway. That about says how I much I cared about the Roman Empire building blocks.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

TripleG said:


> So 4 guys just got beat by 2. Cena powers activated!


Super Reigns to the rescue.... Wtf always standing tall at the end of Raw


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

> Manipulate Rumble to go against Reigns and his title reign
> Succeed in taking title off him
> Give him another opportunity at winning said title

WTF?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

We can't stand either one of you guys, but here's a #1 contenders match! In your face!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

JBLoser said:


> Thought the same thing.


Same here. That'd be a hell of an ending, Rollins being the real major star returning, and The Rock was just a bit of misdirection.

Even though it's obvious how the Fastlane main event will go down, I think Reigns vs Ambrose vs Lesnar will still be a hell of a match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh damn man, I'm happy about Dean getting another main event match, but I'm not happy he's prob in there to eat the pin :no: Plus where does this leave the IC title???


there is no march PPV so they have a month after FL to build to it.

Maybe AJ Styles vs Ambrose.

If they go with Zayn vs Owens.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

We the Authority hate so much Roman Reigns that he gets a contender match at Fast Lane! :grin2:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought she was gonna say AJ Styles.

So the Wyatts attack Lesnar at Fastlane in typical gotta setup a Bray Wyatt Wrestlemania match fashion (see 2014)

That leaves Ambrose and Reigns. The obvious answer is Reigns, but having Ambrose in the final two with HHH and now in this match makes me think they're gonna put Ambrose in the match at WM32 making it a triple threat.

Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins and now Dean Ambrose will save the Wresltlemania main event by making it a triple threat.

A man can dream right?


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

HHH VS Dean will never happen though. It's going to be Roman Vs HHH sadly and we know HHH won't hold it long enough to beat Reigns at Mania and keep it even longer than that. I think we are stuck with Roman as champ again. LOL at them trying to get him over still. Will never happen.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

JBLoser said:


> > Manipulate Rumble to go against Reigns and his title reign
> > Succeed in taking title off him
> > Give him another opportunity at winning said title
> 
> WTF?


Story line makes no fucking sense...Typical WWE shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So they spent so much time trying to screw Roman Reigns out of the title....just to turn around and give him another shot at the title?
> 
> Wha...why....huh?


Please stop thinking logically :wink2:
They should've booked Rowan vs Ryback if they want to screw Reigns out of the title picture


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

Any chance Roman turns heel in the triple threat?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

TripleG said:


> So they spent so much time trying to screw Roman Reigns out of the title....just to turn around and give him another shot at the title?
> 
> Wha...why....huh?


WWE Logic!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So you go from Roman/Lesnar/Ambrose on a B PPV to Roman/HHH at WM?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Shane Banks said:


> BROCK!!!!! YESSS . Perhaps he doe snot have to feud with wyatt


We all know exactly how Brock wont win this match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Calling it now: Reigns wins by pinning Brock due to Le Wyatt Fam interfering, which will be done to get Roman his win against Lesnar after Brock murdered him at last year's 'Mania while also setting up both Brock / Bray and Reigns / Helmsley for this year's 'Mania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seriously hate when WWE pulls predictable bullshit like this. Within minutes of this announcement, everyone has already figured out the finish.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think The Authority gave Dean & Roman chances cos Lesnar's also in there and they think Lesnar can massacre them both on his own? Who knows :lol The Authority giving title opportunities to people they don't even like, lol.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> sheamus can't even draw stick figures.


So why is he even at the top? It's easier to be a heel, but he can't even do that right.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> R.I.P. in peace Rusev's career (2014-2016)
> 
> It was a fun ride while it lasted




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691835336880734210


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So beating Sheamus and Rusev is more impressive than beating Jericho or Owens performance? Sure it is, Steph. :eyeroll If having Roman in the match is truly best for business, then why did you take the title off of him. Stay tuned. No swerves coming for Mania. Brock gets taken out by the Wyatts at Fastlane and Dean loses to Roman yet again. Truly this is groundbreaking booking. YAWN.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

To clarify what I said I meant I think HHH will lose the title after Mania no matter what because he is not a full time wrestler.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The One Man Gang said:


> We can't stand either one of you guys, but here's a #1 contenders match! In your face!


It is mind numbingly stupid. PUSH SOMEONE ELSE!!!

Owens, Styles, Bray, hell Titus! Anyone other than the same god damn people that have been in every single god damn main event for two fucking years!

And they wonder why ratings are in the shitter.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Even there are some questionable logistics in that triple threat match.
Its still going to be a fun aggressive match with these 3.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Plus where does this leave the IC title???


That will start the night after. You know after all of his momentum and heat is tossed away by a spear or superman punch.

The built Ambrose up all of this time, not for the IC title but for Roman Reigns to go over after the Wyatt's take out Lesnar 

:kobefacepalm

I hope only 40K show up to WM 32 with that porous main event of Triple H vs Roman Reigns. That'll put asses in the seats :maury


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

JBLoser said:


> > Manipulate Rumble to go against Reigns and his title reign
> > Succeed in taking title off him
> > Give him another opportunity at winning said title
> 
> WTF?


Reigns wins again Smh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> Do everything in their power to get the title off him for months and then turn around and give him a chance to get the title? This makes no f'n sense!!!!!!!!


You see, you can think logically which is a quality that Vince does not want in his fans.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> LOL Roman beats Dean and Bray screws Lesnar. :Out


We can see everything coming from a mile, there's no point of having writers. They do the most predictable shit ever.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh, and *LUCHA UNDERGROUND SEASON 2 PREMIERE WEDNESDAY NIGHT ON EL REY NETWORK.*

Don't miss it. roud


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I seriously hate when WWE pulls predictable bullshit like this. Within seconds of this announcement, everyone has already figured out the finish.


And the audience figured it out too.

No reaction.

Im beginning to wonder what would excite the crowd and keep them engaged.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The entire IWC already knows the finish...We aren't even trying at this point.

Brock gets screwed by the Wyatts and Dean does the job for Reigns....This shit is so fucking lame.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691835336880734210


Man Rusev is cool


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey remember when Rusev was a hot act with Lana?

Nobody is safe in WWE. Which is why I still worry for AJ, Nakamura, Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I seriously hate when WWE pulls predictable bullshit like this. Within minutes of this announcement, everyone has already figured out the finish.


They really don't care about creativity and telling great stories. 

They want to push one guy and that's the only one they are interested in pushing and they are gonna do everything they can to do that. Hunter winning the Rumble was all about them giving RR that big Mania win. 

Everything they do is predictable. EXPECT THE EXPECTED.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

MOTYC at the B PPV. 

And then Reigns/HHH. lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Styles will job before the year ends. Or turned heel to be fed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just noticed in WWE's tweet about the powerbomb they gave Dean no credit for it, despite the fact he was part of it. I know he doesn't have Twitter so they can tag him, but c'mon!!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just noticed in WWE's tweet about the powerbomb they gave Dean no credit for it, despite the fact he was part of it. I know he doesn't have Twitter so they can tag him, but c'mon!!


Right had to tweet right away to show my displeasure.... freaking idiots at WWE


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just noticed in WWE's tweet about the powerbomb they gave Dean no credit for it, despite the fact he was part of it. I know he doesn't have Twitter so they can tag him, but c'mon!!


They take advantage of Dean. People need to do something about it. They constantly use him to put others over: Rollins, Reigns, and last night with Triple H. Can the poor guy get the fans to voice their displeasure?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Right so, they are trying to blur the lines between kayfabe and reality. 

HHH has the title but as the boss he still needs to work with a credible opponent to sell Wrestlemania and Fastlane and do whats 'best for business'. 

So this explains why he's not just giving a shot to a jabroni like Sheamus. 

That is my interpretation of what THEY are thinking. Not that it translates that well to us as viewers, but it must surely be what they are thinking. 

Therefore by their logic, it can make sense that he'd pit three of the most popular wrestlers against each other for the chance to face him. 

_Kayfabe _HHH and the McMahons expect Lesnar to win the match and go on to face him in a rematch from Mania 29 which trips won. _It'll be the biggest Wrestlemania main event of all time_ :vince3 

So, yea Reigns thwarts this plan and goes on to face HHH instead. 

There is an ounce of logic there when you go looking for it. They've already made mention of how they wish to 'work Reigns into the ground like his father Sika' rather than fire him. 

It's a decent main event for FastLane on paper. Less impressive is that there is nothing unpredictable about it. Wyatts attack Lesnar and REigns spears Ambrose for the win establishing him as The Guy again. As if Survivor Series didn't do that already.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Here's the thing about predictability: It can be used to your advantage when you tell the story VERY well. They don't, though, so that's why this is fucked.


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

If the triple threat ends in any way besides Roman going over (w/ Wyatts screwing Lesnar), is it exciting?

If Roman turns heel and bashes chairs over Dean..

or 

Daniel Bryan interferes 

or

Rock interferes and takes out Roman


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

Thing is, unless Roman turns heel i don't see another WM match for him besides HHH or The Rock somehow.

And Roman turning heel doesn't make sense leading into a HHH match really...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is the other completely stupid part of their (presumable) plan at Fast Lane;

Wyatt has spent basically the last year with the "Anyone But You Roman" schtick and Wyatt is going to cost Lesnar and help Roman get a title shot at WM

:ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/691835336880734210







:cry


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Sure, logically its stupid for them to give Reigns another opportunity to compete for that Championship, but this is the WWE. Just like they never come up with a good reason as to why they can't just fire the guy that they hate. Its always "I could fire you, but I wont because that would be too easy. I want you to suffer". 

Rock vs. New Day was entertaining. The way they trolled everyone with The Miz was great. I legit was fooled.

Jericho vs. AJ Styles was entertaining as well. AJ really has gotten a beating in his first two matches hasn't he? Every time he lands on his back or gets a move like the walls of jericho put on him, I can't help but think about his back.

Lastly, I am glad that I watched RAW tonight because I was reminded that Lucha Underground is back Wednesday! Yay!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Brock must have really impressed the Authority sitting on his ass at home not working. Based on his performance tonight I can really see why he was added to the FL main event.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

kwilesthebrand said:


> If Roman turns heel and bashes chairs over Dean..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This right here is huge, and would have major buzz surrounding Wrestlemania. That's why WWE won't do it


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

Are people excited if somehow Dean wins and faces HHH at Mania?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Styles will job before the year ends. Or turned heel to be fed.


A short flip-flopper with a questionable wardrobe, gee there was another guy that was like that and it took a whole movement for them to be forced to push him. I wonder what it's gonna take this time?


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Brock must have really impressed the Authority sitting on his ass at home not working. Based on his performance tonight I can really see why he was added to the FL main event.


What about Bray Wyatt who eliminated him from the Royal Rumble? :lol WWE just throws shit together and solely are focused on Reigns.

It's a mockery to the sport at this point.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Two straight WrestleMania builds completely ruined by WWE totally unsuccessfully trying to get Reigns over as the main event of the show of shows. Pathetic. Such a fucking waste. This fucking company will never learn. I thought it was just Vinice being out of touch last year but with the COO putting the title on himself to 'pass the torch' to this fucker who has never and will never be over as the face of the company this year, it's clear Triple H is just as much to blame for this whole fiasco. 

We all know exactly what happens at fastlane and exactly how it's going to happen. I've lost all hope that they'll get a clue anytime soon...


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

Lone Star said:


> This right here is huge, and would have major buzz surrounding Wrestlemania. That's why WWE won't do it


Like... maybe Reigns spears Brock and is about to get the 3 count but Dean breaks it up. Roman gets pissed at Dean and in the process Brock F5's both of them to win.. After the match Roman turns heel and attacks Dean?

or..

Roman is about to win and The Rock comes out and interferes.. Only thing there is Roman isn't heel and I don't see them turning The Rock heel. 

I could see Rock vs Reigns but only with Roman as heel.

With what we know as of today, this is what would have me most excited:

- Roman turns heel at Fastlane and Brock wins

- HHH and Brock turns into HHH/ Brock / Rock at Wrestlemania

- Roman (heel) vs Dean at WM

- AJ, Sami, Kevin Owens, Jericho, Orton, Kalisto make up 2-3 other matches

- Cena somehow returns in time to face Taker


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

kwilesthebrand said:


> Are people excited if somehow Dean wins and faces HHH at Mania?


Of course people would be excited IF that happened. But it's not going to happen. Reigns is Vince & H's golden boy for some stupid unknown reason


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

During this whole thing since RR feuded with the Wyatts last fall, I've keep waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting for Dean to turn on Roman and it never ever happens. 

When is this guy gonna grow a fucking sack in front of the camera and backstage? He'll forever be the pathetic little buddy. I would be sick acting as Reigns' bitch boy.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I must admit, even though it's 100% impossible, part of me thought Rock was turning heel


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Here is the other completely stupid part of their (presumable) plan at Fast Lane;
> 
> Wyatt has spent basically the last year with the "Anyone But You Roman" schtick and Wyatt is going to cost Lesnar and help Roman get a title shot at WM
> 
> :ha


Not to mention the fact he also had a long feud with Ambrose just last year. 

If the Wyatts do show up then in theory they should wipe out everyone in that match. 

However, this is the same creative geniuses who had the Wyatts show up o eliminate Brock last night, had the announcers scream about the match being No DQ and then had The Wyatts politely leave the ring instead of throwing every fucker out so Bray could win it or get taken out of commission themselves. One of the two had to happen for it to make any sense. 

:ti Wyatt problems.


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> During this whole thing since RR feuded with the Wyatts last fall, I've keep waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting for Dean to turn on Roman and it never ever happens.
> 
> When is this guy gonna grow a fucking sack in front of the camera and backstage? He'll forever be the pathetic little buddy. I would be sick acting as Reigns' bitch boy.


I agree except it makes more sense for Roman to turn on Dean since fans hate Roman and love Dean.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the perfect chance to let these three guys go out there and have a hell of a match with NO outside interference. This reminds me of No Way Out 2006 when everyone expected Mark Henry to make a run in for the Taker/Angle WHC match. But instead he didn't and Taker/Angle had one of the greatest WHC matches of all time. They can have a great Triple Threat while still protecting Brock. Just have Brock fail to break up the count at the last possible second.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Brock must have really impressed the Authority sitting on his ass at home not working. Based on his performance tonight I can really see why he was added to the FL main event.


THIS.

And being an Ambrose fan, I am not excited at all for Fast Lane. We all know he will lose, so fuck it.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Not to mention the fact he also had a long feud with Ambrose just last year.
> 
> If the Wyatts do show up then in theory they should wipe out everyone in that match.
> 
> ...


Nevermind that attacking Brock Lesnar is stupid in itself. If they would have done that so that Bray would sure win, yea they should have done that with everybody else.

Now I know Bray is crazy but all it does is attract the wrath of freakin Brock Lesnar! And if they attack him at Fastlane, they would be even more stupid.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> This is the perfect chance to let these three guys go out there and have a hell of a match with NO outside interference. This reminds me of No Way Out 2006 when everyone expected Mark Henry to make a run in for the Taker/Angle WHC match. But instead he didn't and Taker/Angle had one of the greatest WHC matches of all time. They can have a great Triple Threat while still protecting Brock. Just have Brock fail to break up the count at the last possible second.


I always wondered why didn't they keep Taker vs Angle for Mania. Two of the greatest wrestling stars ever that had never faced before. Instead we got Taker vs Henry. And I like Ray but Taker vs Angle is more a main event match, one that you talk about for ages.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TNA is Here said:


> I always wondered why didn't they keep Taker vs Angle for Mania. Two of the greatest wrestling stars ever that had never faced before. Instead we got Taker vs Henry. And I like Ray but Taker vs Angle is more a main event match, one that you talk about for ages.


They wanted to capitalize with the whole Rey/Eddie story. Poor Rey got booed at WM 22 when it was his biggest moment. That was a case where WWE forced Rey a little too much on the fans.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Just give me Styles/Owens at Wrestlemania and I could give two shits less about the "main event."


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Hey remember when Rusev was a hot act with Lana?
> 
> Nobody is safe in WWE. Which is why I still worry for AJ, Nakamura, Anderson and Gallows.


I predict none of these guys will still be with WWE in two years time.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

AngryConsumer said:


> Just give me Styles/Owens at Wrestlemania and I could give two shits less about the "main event."


Hopefully WWE gives people enough on this card that this is the case. I'd rather have people NOT care about the WM and be excited for others matches rather than them NOT be excited for the PPV in general. Because if that's the case they will let their frustrations out during the main event.


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> I always wondered why didn't they keep Taker vs Angle for Mania. Two of the greatest wrestling stars ever that had never faced before. Instead we got Taker vs Henry. And I like Ray but Taker vs Angle is more a main event match, one that you talk about for ages.


Sounds like a great fallback option if Cena can't face Taker at Mania 

Angle vs Taker


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

While on the subject of him, Who the hell is Undertaker going to wrestle at Mania?

H vs Roman

Brock vs Wyatt

Owens vs Styles

Ambrose vs Jericho 

Taker vs Sheamus? No really. Taker vs Sheamus. Looks plausible. Everyone else seems booked. What an awful card that would be.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They wanted to capitalize with the whole Rey/Eddie story. Poor Rey got booed at WM 22 when it was his biggest moment. *That was a case where WWE forced Rey a little too much on the fans*.


pfff they never do that. :grin2:


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-won-the-rap-battle-on-raw

51% for Bo Rida 
hahahaha


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I AM WATCHING DUHWAYNE'S PROMO AGAIN AND HE IS DEFINITELY ON THE COKE. :rockwut #HollywoodRock


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bizarre said:


> HHH VS Dean will never happen though. It's going to be Roman Vs HHH sadly and we know HHH won't hold it long enough to beat Reigns at Mania and keep it even longer than that. I think we are stuck with Roman as champ again. LOL at them trying to get him over still. Will never happen.


Missed the show but was his (Reigns') reception tonight?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WWE can swerve us at WM with Trips going over Reigns, and then putting Rollins over at SS instead.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

More shitty WWE booking. Super Reigns squashing the LON again.

And after all the times they've had Brock just stand in the ring and do nothing, they dont even have him turn up for revenge agaisnt the Wyatts. Its official Brock is a wimp, when people get the better of him he never goes for revenge anymore, he just accepts it.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I enjoyed most of this Raw. I thought Charlotte's run in was great. Excited for her feud with Sasha. Enjoyed seeing AJ/Jericho. New Day and Rock was amazing. I was going off New Day but they were great tonight. "He did it for the pay cheque." :laugh: Triple threat at Fast Lane is a nice surprise. Adding Dean to the match makes it so much better. Will they team up to take out Brock? Will one turn heel? Can it top the triple threat from last years rumble? :mark:


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

The pre-raw video showing the Rumble is ridiculous. The fake boo's when they showed Reigns getting dumped out of the Rumble and the even faker boo's when Helmsley won the Rumble. Reigns getting dumped got the bigger cheer since Bryan won the title at Mania 30.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Decent Raw to be fair.

Ambrose is in the match at Fast Lane to take the pin BUT Reigns will be the one pinning him so we can hope that leads to something in future..


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

It's horrible that reigns / hhh and Brock / wyatts is this sign posted for wm

And both matches are shit


FACT


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was okay this week. Don't care about the opening promo. Kevin Owens defeats Dolph Ziggler to remind us that Ziggler ain't going anywhere with his spot in the company. Enjoyed the rap battle between Bo Dallas and Flo-Rida. Not surprised with what happened after with the Dudley Boyz beating Dallas and Axel. The AJ Styles/Jericho match was lengthy but it felt sloppy at times. Jericho's eyes were bloodshot red too. But glad Styles got the win and who better to get the job done than over Jericho? Charlotte coming out to attack Sasha Banks was cool and saw coming. Let's see if they can keep the heat going. Figured The Rock was coming back since it was in Miami. The New Day held their own against The Rock with their promo. I enjoyed this segment. I'm still waiting for an explanation on this team-up of Paige and Natalya. Kallisto's solo run continues and that's cool. Don't hate the main event match although we have seen Reigns get the last laugh over this League of Nations stable a little too much. The announcement of the Triple Threat Match for Fastlane makes things very interesting.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Reigns is gonna be a 3 time champion by April.... But hey at least money in the bank will be interesting... Only 5 months to wait! That's how depressing this company is, if reigns wins at FL I will be tuning out until MiTB when hopefully either styles or ambrose wins it ??


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It was Great to see The Rock return!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple threat should be good if they give them time.

Just LOL at the sheer stupidity of WWE though, are they aware of this or are they genuinely trolling their own fans? 

Lesnar gets attacked and left for dead on Raw last week, enters the Rumble, wrecks shit.......then gets dumped out by the same people who left him for dead last week. 

Oh, then he just walks off with the tail between his legs.

Then on Raw this week, neither he or Heyman are there, and WWE randomly puts Lesnar in the match at Fastlane with Reigns/Ambrose out of nowhere, so i guess he and Heyman comes out next week and talk about that match, and the Wyatt situation will just get forgotten about for now like Lesnar has amnesia or something.

Reigns just handed an opportunity after they tried to take the belt off him?. No chase, nothing. He's due a rematch anyway, isn't he? 

Then i guess the Wyatts will predictably come out at Fastlane and attack Lesnar once again, thus setting up a hotshot, quick as you like feud into Mania.

:bean

I mean, fuck.

Oh, and if it's Lesnar vs The Wyatts at Mania in some sort of handicap match

:xzibit

Im not even sold on a singles Lesnar/Wyatt match atm, im just not. Biggest WM of all time, yeah right. Sorry, im just fed up with this shit. 

ill just enjoy the triple threat match and hope to fuck they give it proper time before the Wyatts stroll down the aisle, because it has the potential to be as good/better than last years' Rumble triple threat.

This is without me even watching Raw yet.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

That was a RAW made for me. I don't remember the last time I hit fast forward so few times. I watched every second up until Kalisto n Miz and loved it. Then I fast forwarded through the last two boring matches til the table spot at the end.

So funny and entertaining tonight, felt more like attitude era and not PG crap. I wish they would keep this up.


----------



## BigIronHeelGH (Jan 25, 2016)

Great RAW!!!!!!!! The 3ple threat seems tasty but I can't get the fact that Ambrose is IC Champ out the way. He genuinely would fit perfectly in the world title match but him in 2 title pictures will block of others to shine. Who does Y2J face now...surely not AJ Styles (that's a dope match but still...)? If he's going to get a credible shot at the WWE title, he should drop the IC title first.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

TNA is Here said:


> I always wondered why didn't they keep Taker vs Angle for Mania. Two of the greatest wrestling stars ever that had never faced before. Instead we got Taker vs Henry. And I like Ray but Taker vs Angle is more a main event match, one that you talk about for ages.


According to Kurt Angle, Undertaker wanted a match with Angle at WrestleMania but WWE didn't want Taker to win the belt. At that point Taker offered for Angle to end the Streak, but Vince McMahon decided they'd have the match at No Way Out instead and go in a different direction for WrestleMania.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

RAW was okay, many watchable segments this week. It's always great to the People's Champ but this time he was there just to promote Wrestlemania and his segment was a bit too long but I liked it.

Still can't believe Triple H is the champion. He won't probably wrestle before Wrestlemania. Roman Reigns is the only wrestler that I'm a fan of since I started watching the product again in 2012 but I'm starting to like Dean Ambrose. Fast Lane main event sounds good.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I might be getting too old for this shit if people legit found that segment to be comedic gold.


This is a late reply but I'm 41 y/o and I found it funny as.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why must they make this shit so predictable.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The Rock burying the young talent and taking their spots like always....

Kane is better than Fat Wyatt, I'm glad Kane has beaten him cleanly a lof oftimes in the last months, Kane is the real face of fear, Bray can beat Kane only with the help of his family. Bray is the face of boredom, I just can't stand his cringeworthy promos...


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I liked RAW, had a lot of good moments. The opening promo was fine for what it was. They clearly trolled the passionate wrestling fans and then hyped up an important announcement. That Social Outcasts/Flo Rida segment did take time but hey, Bo rapping did make up for it so it didn't bother me that much. AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho was not as good as it could have been but I won't criticise it lol. Seeing AJ Styles in a WWE ring is still surreal and at least he got the win which is all that matters. They teased a potential heel turn by Y2J as well. Becky/Sasha match progressed the feud. Again, they didn't get enough time but at least no one lost cleanly. 

The Rock/New Day segment was just hilarious. :lol So many references that normally aren't mentioned in the PG Era but Rock doesn't care about that. I laughed when at the Rock/Lana backstage segment too. The matches later on were filler. Especially the tag team Divas match. The Kalisto/Miz match was not significant but I can understand why it was made. The whole point of that was to add wins on Kalisto's record. It's better he showed up and kept up the momentum. Kinda the same with Bray/Kane. Did nothing storyline wise but gave him a win for the hell of point. Their roster is so big, they need to find time to fit them all in. Make Smackdown relevant again and keep it going from there. Couldn't care about the tag team main event but the announcement at the end made up for it. Should be a great match on paper but so predictable Reigns is winning.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

i liked the Rock's segment. it was entertaining.

And we also learned by just noshowing the following night after Rumble, you can get yourself instated into number one contender match.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> Well as long as you either......
> 
> *Drink It*
> 
> ...


Didnt see this til now im watching Raw the next day since its to late to stay for Raw in England. Anyways thanks for all that, that will get me through Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That outcome was so darn predictable it's not even funny. Almost as predictable as the outcome of FastLane is going to be.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Wwes problem is if you watch the shows, and you are not a total moron you can predict almost exactly what will happen. That is without reading rumors. If you do that, you know exactly what will happen. The last time i was shocked was the rollins heel turn.

Its an interesting dynamic. Wwe plays it completely predictable in the main storylines, yet the main event storyline is their biggest gamble in years.

Almost get the feeling their staking the company on reigns becoming cena 2.0. 

No one gave a shit about the fastlane announcement, involving brock lesnar!

Its bad if the audience does that. It means a) they know ambrose takes the pin or b) they dont want roman winning, and they know if hes in it he wins.

Maybe both.

Wwe will always have a certain number of fans who hust accept who they want. Problem is that guy has to be entertaining. Cena was, its fuzzy, very fuzzy with reigns.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Missed the show but was his (Reigns') reception tonight?


Less than enthusiastic actually.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OHHHHHHH MY FUCKING GOD SCREAMING MY ASS OFF AMBROSE IN THE MAATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Jesus Christ yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STILL SCREAMIN AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH Oh my god, "predictable" maybe, but still sorry man, I'M JUST SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY AMBROSE IS IN THE FUCKING ASS JESUS MAIN EVENT WHERE HE BELONGS!!!!!!!!!!!

Also we not only get Ambrose/Reigns in that match, but also AMBROSE VS. LESNAR FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Was more excited to see the Miz then The Rock.

Should they do a storyline where one of the wrestlers actually ask why is Lesnar is getting a title shot when the rest had to go through matches to "impress" The Authority?

I think Rusev might snap and take it on Ambrose costing him the triple threat match and going after the IC Title for WM.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't be the only person who thought Bo Dallas murdered Flo Rida in that rap battle? :lol

Its the Year 2000 all over again with The Rock and Triple H the main stars of the show :Rollins


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Old School Icons said:


> I can't be the only person who thought Bo Dallas murdered Flo Rida in that rap battle? :lol


Bo Dallas in this new attire tho, it fucking SUUUUUUUUCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mj2


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw was okay, I expected better though  I wished I hadn't have gone in so hopeful.

The Rock/New Day segment was great and New DAy easily held their own, you could see The Usos coming from a mile away though. The powerbomb through the table was cool but LoN get their asses handed to them by Roman yet again, they really need to break them up.

The triple thread announced for the Rumble looks good on paper but it is looking so damn predictable. I'd have preferred Dean be kept out of the match to be honest as he has been on a massive role lately and he is just in this match to eat the pin 

C+ WWE, must try harder.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Glad I decided to just record this instead of watching. That way I was able to skip through the whole program since I didn't see Brock at all(like I expected). 

and yeah...you can tell the Fastlane finish a MILE AWAY. Except it may happen like this :

Brock hits an F5 on Ambrose. Then gets nailed himself with a spear by Roman who then covers Dean for the pin. 

That's what WILL happen. Mark my words.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Rock is GOAT. He made the show. When he goes into the Hall of Fame, I've got to be there to hear his speech. Last night was an example of what a performer can do when they're allowed to be unscripted. Granted, not everyone is as gifted as the Great One, but the talents could use some breathing room to let some magic happen. It was nice of Rock to shout to the Macho Man, Hogan and Undertaker impersonators. I don't know why the WWE is so sensitive about the fans dressing up. 

New Day held their own against Rocky. "You alright" Kofi, Big E and Xavier. I loved everything about the segment from start to finish, even Big Show's crying and Rock's exchange with Lana & Rusev. 

It's messed up that Rock is getting backlash and heat. He's being called a homophobe, sexist and all types of stuff. Everyone wants the WWE to be edgy but get automatically offended. I'm glad Vince didn't care about the peanut galley during AE. 

Roman and Dean putting Rusev through the table was cool. I hope the WWE swerves and turns Roman heel at Fast Lane by having him beat up Dean. I'm glad the crowd returned to normal/casual. I'm sure everyone wanted Roman booed out of another building but the crowd liked him. I still wish they'd use Roman's personal situation for heat. 

HHH's speech but it didn't grab me. I didn't hate it, but I really wanted the sledgehammer and leather jacket. But the WWE has 10 more weeks to go. I'll be patient.

AJ and Jericho had a solid match. Not great but alright. I sense a Jericho heel turn. 

Bo killed Flo Rida in that rap contest. :lol


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Bo Dallas absolutely won that rap battle.

Flo Rida can't rap for shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I feel like I'm one of the only people who is just so 100% done with anything to do with the Rock and is just so fucking sick and tired of him the instant he ever appears. I've never been more glad to see New Day in my fucking life.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If they are so intent on doing HHH/Reigns, can't they just leave it up to those two and fuck Stephanie off FFS. She isn't needed whatsoever, the blood feud is right there, in their fucking face.


----------



## Raskatpery (Jan 27, 2016)

Very good RAW imo.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

I... enjoyed Styles and The Rock and New Day. That's really it.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hands down that guy dressed as Randy Savage was the highlight of the show. During the Kane vs Wyatt match the audience even started to chant for him twice :lol Besides that I really liked AJ Style's match with Jericho and KO's squashing of Ziggler (Y) No Brock Lesnar was a big disappointment!


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 25, 2015)

Triple coming out was expected and every match beside beside Banks and Lynch was predictable. Owen vs Ziggler? Really? AJ Styles vs Jericho? Jericho's sole existence in the WWE is to come in every few months and job to a new guy they are putting over. 

I was never a fan of the rock but I cannot deny how amazing the guy is on the mike. I thought what he did last night was funny but it went on waaaay to long. 


Not a great show overall.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

That Raw was very disorganized. HHH kept referring the WWE World Heavyweight Champion as the WWE Champion or WWE Championship, he doesn't even know the correct name of the title he is trying to promote. It's like Bill Gates saying Microsoft 10 instead of Windows 10 or Tim Cook saying Apple Mini instead of iPad Mini. You get the idea, you screwed up the presentation of the product you are trying to promote.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There was too much Triple H on this episode!


----------

